# Was würdet ihr an WoW anders machen ?



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn. 


mfg weddingcrusher (is mein letzter tread für heute)


----------



## Masterlock (12. August 2008)

Viel zu viel, um es hier zu erwähnen...
Bzw. muss zur Arbeit^^


----------



## Yiraja (12. August 2008)

im moment bin ich ganz zufrieden so wie es läuft ^^


----------



## Revan69 (12. August 2008)

Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen. 

Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.

Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

bis auf die sache mit den gnomen find ich des gut =) ^^


----------



## InFlamesWeTrust (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(


untote als eigene fraktion für den lichking? dir is klar dass die ud's die man spielen kann sich eben vom lichking abgewandt haben und die "verlassenen" heißen? passt bei der horde besser und soll auch da bleiben^^


----------



## lexaone (12. August 2008)

gute Frage...mhh...ich glaub ich würds so lassen...bin ganz zufrieden damit wie es zur zeit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.: Jede Fraktion als Untot spielen?...hmm finde nen untoter Taure würde irgendwie komisch aussehen, genau wie nen untoter nachtelf ^^


----------



## Kapuzimo (12. August 2008)

Ich finde man sollte wieder das alte Ehresystem einbauen...


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

InFlamesWeTrust schrieb:


> untote als eigene fraktion für den lichking? dir is klar dass die ud's die man spielen kann sich eben vom lichking abgewandt haben und die "verlassenen" heißen? passt bei der horde besser und soll auch da bleiben^^




stimmt auch wieder hmh .... aber was ich gerne machen würde is die pre qs für bt, onyxia usw abschaffen ich finds dumm dass man dafür erst ne q reihe absolviern muss.


----------



## Tommson (12. August 2008)

Nicht so viele komsiche Sachen wie Raketen Flugmounts reinbauen und so...


----------



## Revan69 (12. August 2008)

> untote als eigene fraktion für den lichking? dir is klar dass die ud's die man spielen kann sich eben vom lichking abgewandt haben und die "verlassenen" heißen? passt bei der horde besser und soll auch da bleiben^^



Ja es ist mir klar aber ich halte es für schwachsinn, außerdem is arthas cool ^^


----------



## masaeN (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(



Naja scheint ja nicht so als ob du die story gut kennst nach so nem comment ...


----------



## Helo (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ja es ist mir klar aber ich halte es für schwachsinn, außerdem is arthas cool ^^



schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn lich king dann wieder vorbei ist, dann ist die fraktion sinnlos und unnütz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen wirds auch nie ne dritte fraktion geben, es sei denn es wird etwas neues in wc4 aufgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

stimmt weil für den lichkönig ja zukünftig die todesritter kämpfen sollen (korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege ^^)


----------



## Helo (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.



schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn lich king dann wieder vorbei ist, dann ist die fraktion sinnlos und unnütz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen wirds auch nie ne dritte fraktion geben, es sei denn es wird etwas neues in wc4 aufgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Viele in der Community heulen zwar rum wenn Raketenmounts und co. angekündigt werden, aber ich finde es passt. Ja, ich finde Blizzard hat das ganz gut gelöst mit WoW. Ich finde das die Völker wunderbar zu den Fraktionen passen. Und hey, es geht nicht immer nach dem Aussehen. Nur weil zb. die Blutelfen netter als die Draenei ausschauen heißt es noch lange nicht das sie auch so lieb sind. Sie sind Magiejunkies, haben wohl manche nicht mitbekommen. Das ist auch das was ich an der Hordenfraktion so toll finde, sie ist etwas vielfältiger als die Allianz.

Auch das mit dem Bossen finde ich okay. Es wurde immer gesagt das Warcraft das Strategiespiel und WoW in andere Richtungen gehen. Ich fänds langweilig wenn ich nur gegen ausgedachte Bosse wie Ragnaros kämpfen würde. Es ist was ganz anderes wenn man auf einmal Illidan gegenüber steht dem man schon aus WC3 TfT kennt, als Nefarian und co..

Das einzige woran ich werkeln würde wäre die Spielmechanik. Die Quests die wir in der Beta/buffed Show bestaunen können sind zwar ganz nett, aber ich finde die Quests in der alten Welt sollten da noch etwas verändert werden denn die stinken am meisten dagegen ab und schrecken nur Neulinge ab.

Außerdem würde ich den Grat zwischen Casual-Gamer und Raider verringern. Ich finde immernoch das man zum Raiden (zu)viel Zeit braucht. Besonders die Heroic Instanzen gefallen mir nicht. Als Tank/Heiler kann man einige aus BC garnicht erst gehen ohne das eine oder andere Epic das man sich gecraftet hat oder durch Raids erworben hat. Ich finde das ein vernünftiges blaues Equip ausreichend sein sollte. Für alle.

Dazu würde ich die 5er Instanzen noch ein Stückchen kürzer halten.



Meine Meinung...


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2008)

1. Kleidungssystem wie in HdRO einführen, damit man aussehen kann wie man will, während die Werte, die einen interessieren, behält. Funktioniert nicht in PvP.

2. Einzelspielermodus ermöglichen. Wie bei Diablo.


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Ein Singleplayer für ein MMORPG?

Das ich nicht lache...!

Wenn du Singleplayer willst dann Queste allein oder hol dir ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ein Singleplayer für ein MMORPG?
> 
> Das ich nicht lache...!
> 
> Wenn du Singleplayer willst dann Queste allein oder hol dir ein anderes Spiel.



Was mich aber gerade an dem Spiel abgestoßen hat, waren die Mitspieler. Der hier. Der hier. Und die hier. Beim letzten meine ich die "das sollte nicht so einfach zu erreichen sein" typen.

Wenn es einen Einzelspielermodus hätte, wäre es kein fucking MMO, und damit wären alle deine Argumente verschwunden. Und übrigens gibt es genug MMOs, die man bis auf den chat ohnehin alleine spielt, und zwar bis zum Ende. Was ist mit denen, sollen die leute da auch besser ein anderes Spiel spielen?


----------



## Melethron (12. August 2008)

Ich würde mir eine neue Gnomenstadt wünschen bzw. die Rückeroberung von Gnomeregane. Die Ini braucht man ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so dringend wie einst als nur die alte Welt existierte. 

Gebt den Gnomen eine eigene Stadt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten das was schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde: mehr Story.


----------



## Shaxul (12. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ein Singleplayer für ein MMORPG?
> 
> Das ich nicht lache...!
> 
> Wenn du Singleplayer willst dann Queste allein oder hol dir ein anderes Spiel.



@Huntress: Was ist das denn für ein Kommentar? Hier wird explizit gefragt "Was würdet IHR anders machen an WoW?", natürlich muss man dann gleich torpedieren was einem nicht gefällt. Ich fände einen Singleplayer-Modus auch sehr cool, mal so ganz nebenbei, WoW würde sich klasse für sowas eignen.

Warum ein Singleplayer-Modus? Das bringt mich zu den nächsten Punkten in der "Was würde ich an WoW ändern"-Liste:
- Strengere Namensvorschrriften
- Spiel ab 16 freigeben
- Strengeres durchgreifen seitens der GMs auf RP-Servern


----------



## Nonsinn (12. August 2008)

Gildenhäuser und ebenso wie in AoC von anderen einnehmbare Gildenfestungen. Es gibt in Azeroth ja noch genug Gebiete die ungenutzt vorsich hin vegetieren.
Ach und in nem War-Artikel habe ich gelesen, dass man seine Rüstung mit Gegenständen verschönern könne und das nur der Optik wegen. Kein Bonus...
Ich finde das ist ne schöne Idee und das bringt ein bissl mehr Individualität in unsere s2-verseuchten Städte.


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

Nonsinn schrieb:


> Gildenhäuser und ebenso wie in AoC von anderen einnehmbare Gildenfestungen. Es gibt in Azeroth ja noch genug Gebiete die ungenutzt vorsich hin vegetieren.







die idee is geil =) hätt ich auch drauf komm könn


----------



## Massìv (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder hmh .... aber was ich gerne machen würde is die pre qs für bt, onyxia usw abschaffen ich finds dumm dass man dafür erst ne q reihe absolviern muss.


cO Pre für BT? Was spielst du? Privat Server Patch 2.2? Rofl


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

Massìv schrieb:


> cO Pre für BT? Was spielst du? Privat Server Patch 2.2? Rofl



nope xD ich hass privat server ... ich hab letztens aus langeweille gegoogelt und da stand dass man für bt ne pre q braucht ... von daher auch der entry ... aber da ich mir jetzt nichmehr sicher bin, braucht man keine dafür oder wie ? weil wenn nein dann nehm ich des mit bt wieder zurück und belass es bei onyxia xD


----------



## Spy123 (12. August 2008)

Das ist schwer zu sagen. Denn wenn man etwas an WoW verändern will, würde ich darauf achten das es der Allgemeinheit gefällt. Z.B. Gildenhäuser, das wollen die meisten *Gildenhäuser einfüg* z.B. jeder beschwert sich über den DK *DK verbesser*, versteht ihr was ich meine? Es gibt allerdings dinge die Blizzard niemals einfügen wird (hier nochmals Gildenhäuser), weil WoW dafür von Anfang an nicht vorgesehen war.

OK, es war auch nicht so vorgeseehn das man T3 mit BC eigentlich in die Tonne kloppen konnte, aber es hat sich nun mal mehr oder weniger so ergeben. Sicher am Anfang wurde sich viel darüber beschwert aber im Grunde war es allen mehr oder weniger egal, da klar war das man sich neues Equip farmen musste, nur überrraschte eben die Geschwindigkeit ein wenig.

Auch bei WotLK wir es am Anfang wieder viel lob und hass für und gegen die Entwickler geben, das legt sich auch irgendwann wieder weil man z.B weiter duch die Gebiete zieht und einfach z.B eine verbugge Quest nicht mehr interessiert. 

so long...

Ach ja: Was aber definitiv rein sollte: Lineage2 mäßig, ein paar Castles und Forts auf die Map klatschen und darum können sich da die verschiedenen Gilde kloppen ^^...btw Muss jetzt auf die Arbeit viel Spaß noch an alle mit Ferien (sind die net schon rum?)oder Urlaub


----------



## grünhaupt (12. August 2008)

hallo,

in der jetzigen Form gefällt mir das Arenasystem nicht.

Würde es ähnlich wie beim Todesritter machen. Man bekommt einen Char auf Maxlevel und muss den nach und nach verbessern. Grüsse von HDRO.

Grüni.


----------



## Immolatus (12. August 2008)

Hi,

das mit den Gildenhäusern fänd ich schon toll... 

und ausserdem hätt ich auch gern son kleidungssystem. Mittlerweile sehen ja wirklich 90% der 70iger gleich aus. Und das aus mehreren Gründen: T und S teile sehen sich zu ähnlich, ausserdem haben die meisten S2, das man ja praktisch nachgeworfen bekommt^^.

mfg Immo


----------



## ursharok (12. August 2008)

ich gebe zu, ich hab den sinnlosen fred nicht gelesen. naja überflogen hab ichs.....

mein wunsch, nette frauen, die einem jeden wunswch von den augen ablesen.

epics würde ich als langweilig bezeichnen!
epicfrau will haben


----------



## Anzugmann (12. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Huntress: Was ist das denn für ein Kommentar? Hier wird explizit gefragt "Was würdet IHR anders machen an WoW?", natürlich muss man dann gleich torpedieren was einem nicht gefällt. Ich fände einen Singleplayer-Modus auch sehr cool, mal so ganz nebenbei, WoW würde sich klasse für sowas eignen.
> 
> Warum ein Singleplayer-Modus? Das bringt mich zu den nächsten Punkten in der "Was würde ich an WoW ändern"-Liste:
> - Strengere Namensvorschrriften
> ...



Also das mit der eigenen meinung is ja schön und gut allerdings heist es wie du schon so schön zitiert hast "was würdet ihr am spiel (wow) ändern" nich was würdet ihr gerne für ein spiel erfinden das wow ähnelt. Es is ganz einfach wow als single player is kein wow mehr. MMO's und singleplayer sind völlig unterschiedlich. Das is als würde ich fragen hey was würdest du an deinem Golf 4 gerne verändern.... Und die antwort wäre hey es wär voll cool wenn ich ne 120 mm kanone hätte und ne 4cm panzerung und ketten nur das es dann kein golf 4 mehr is sondern n panzer! Das 2. was ich dazu sagen muss is deine Aussage zum torpedieren. Wer sowas sagt sollte nich im nächsten absatz alle unter 16 jährigen über einen kamm scheeren, nur weil DIR einige nich gefallen... Und noch was: Ich will dir nix unterstellen allerdings habe ich das gefühl das die leute die nach mehr RP schrein die jenigen sind die sich genau so wenig dran halten wie alle anderen.

Nur meine meinung zu deinem poste keine bewertung also nich böse nehmen

Bei den Namen muss ich dir recht geben da müssen einige wirklich nich sein namen wie abfangjäger oder butterbrot gehören nich in ein mmo wie wow.

Btt: WoW is nicht perfekt aber wenn man sich ma anschaut wie es sich seit dem release verändert hat denke ich kann man sagen das blizz aus fehlern lernt und sicher weis was "es" tut. Bevor ich jetzt neue sachen vordere warte ich erstma auf WotLK.

MfG : Anzugmann


----------



## Mindista (12. August 2008)

im großen und ganzen gefällt es mir, so wie es gerade ist, bis auf eine kleinigkeit:


mich stören die pve/pvp-flamer.

das heist für mich wäre es ideal, wenn pvp-items für instanzen und instanz-drops fürs pvp gesperrt werden würden.
das hält einmal die ganzen leecher aus den bgs und arenas fern, eben weil sie das zeug als pve einstieg nutzen wollen und deswegen soviel gemecker und geflame über zu leichte epics und casuals herscht. und als ausgleich dazu instanzdropps werden dann halt im pvp gesperrt.

farmen an sich sollte man mit dem zeug noch können, nur halt für instanzen gesperrt.


----------



## Matalo (12. August 2008)

Hordler sollte mit der Allianz im /s /y Komunizieren können und evtl Handeln!

Ich finde es einfach unlogisch das ich als Hordler quests machen kann/muss von einem NPC der zur anderen Fraktion gehört.
Man sieht auch an vielen orten wo Hordler und Allis NPC's zusammen sind (z.B. Zerschmetterte Sonne, Cenarius und paar feindliche fraktionen wo Allianz und Horde zussammenarbeitet).

Man würde dann wahrscheinlich auch öfters sehen sachen wie "Sch**** Hordler" oder "Sch**** Allis" von der anderen Fraktion... aber egal^^
Ich denke sehr viele Leute würden sich darüber freuen.

Ist die Allianz/Horde zu doof um die sprache der anderen Fraktion zu lernen?^^

Edit: Was ich auch nicht verstehe warum kann jeder Untote, Taure, Blutelfe, Troll Orcisch reden? Nur weil OG die Hauptstadt ist der Horde heisst lange nicht das jeder Hordler auch die Ork sprache beherrscht..


----------



## Kronis (12. August 2008)

Also ich würde :

1: Ich würde Minusehre für Verlorene BGs einführen damit das leechen endlich aufhört

2: Bei erweiterungen würde ich das Levelcap nicht mehr erhöhen sondern nur neue Instanzen und anderes einführen

3: BGs einführen bei denen im flug gekämpft werden darf :-)


----------



## the0nash (12. August 2008)

Dich!!!


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Neben einigen Sachen die hier schon genannt wurden, wie nicht die Oberherrscher aus WC3 (TFT) den Raidgruppen so einfach zum Killen vorwerfen.  Wobei ich auch das Argument verstehe, dass man gerne mal auf bekannte Gegner aus WC3 (TFT) stoßen möchte, aber sollten das dann meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade *DIE* bekanntesten sein :-)

Naja und was ich noch etwas blöd finde sind die immer wieder auftretenden Icon-Symbole sowie Mobs, welche dann nur eine etwas andere Farben und Namen erhalten und so dann sowohl in einem Level 10er Gebiet als auch in einem Level 65 Gebiet auftreten. So z.B. die Vielzahl von Ebern, Geiern, Ogern etc. die alle nahezu gleich aussehen, aber in absoluten unterschiedlichen Levelzonen rumlaufen.

Vorallem im Schlingendornental fällt einem das auf, wenn man die Qs an der Nesingwarys macht. Töte Junge Panter -> töte Panter -> töte alte Panter -> töte Anführer der Panter, die gleichen Qs gibts dann noch für Gorilla und Raptoren. 

Und wie gesagt auch die selben Icon-Symbole für absolut unterschiedliche Sachen. (gerade kein Beispiel parat, aber dürfte ja jedem schonmal aufgefallen sein) So haben dann z.B. irgendwelche Klassenfertigkeiten das gleiche Symbol für ein Rüstungsgegenstand...also da darf gerne etwas mehr Abwechlung rein, damit ein Item und eine Zauber/Fähigkeit auch wirklich ein ein-eindeutiges Symbol erhält.


----------



## Kansie (12. August 2008)

Sämmtliche PreQ´s wieder einfügen - Ich finde das Casual Gaming scheiße. (in burning crusade hab ich nichts gerissen - okay! aber dennoch ...)

Für Raidboss eine Itemabfrage , besser Gesagt eine Werte Abfrage. Unter 20k HP kann der krieger garnicht erst den boss try´n oder irgend solche späße (das war ebend ein beispiel).

Mehr Steampunk. Ich steh total auf Dampfpanzer , Gyrokopter und stuff like that.

Die Comic Grafik so belassen ,aber den Gore wert etwas erhöhen und dann das spiel 18+ raten lassen. Das warcraft universum war schon immer Sehr Brutal. (Man Schaue sich das video für Zul Aman an wo Zul'Jin Alles aus seiner Sicht erzählt ..Wie die Elfen ihn folterten und das Auge Ausgestochen haben)Da passt das Ganze Knuddel getue eigentlich nicht. Die NPC´s und soweiter sind ja auch drauf getrimmt. nur in der Praxis fehlt mir der ein oder andere kopf .. oder eine Lange qualvolle Todesanimation.

Eine Art "Den Rest Geben" skill für jede Rasse/klasse. beispiel - Man kämpft auf seiten der Horde Gegen einen Großen Bösen Mensch Paladin der einem Dann auch volle Kanüle eines auf die Kauleiste gibt. Nun hat man 1 Minuten Zeit von einem Priester oder Druiden Gerezzt bzw Kampffähig gemacht zu werden , ES SEI DENN - Der Besagte Paladin benutzt eine art Finishing Move , einen Fatalaty in dem er dir Fröhlich mit seinem Hammer und einem Lauten "FÜR DIE SILBERNE HAND" den kopf zermatscht wie eine Reife Melone die ausm Dritten Stock fällt (Oder Siehe die Southpark folge - Make love not Warcraft wo Cartman den Überplayer am ende da tothaut). Dann kommt ber altbekannte "Drücken um Geist freizugeben" button.Priester Sollten dann einen Rezzzen können. Natürlich nur im PVP verwendbar.

Ich mag nen Klischee Ork haben >: 

Den Bescheuerten Grunt hut will ich aber auch >:  (ich nenne ihn auch Moskauer Wikinger hut)

Mehr Mounts. Ich meine es gibt viele und auch tolle die nur schwer zu kriegen sind. Aber es gibt doch soooviele ideen für soooviele Reittiere >: Vorallem will ich so ein Goblin Exoskelett haben. Diese Dinger die Bäume Absägen und so. Und vieleicht mehr Interaktions Möglichkeiten mit Den Mounts. Vil. Eigene Schlachtrüstung Erstellen und Lackieren , Für besonders coole Effekte brauchst du Spezielle Eisen sorten oder Elixiere und so gebräu. von Schneidern Kannst du dir einen Wappenrock für dein Tier Schneidern Lassen was du dann Selber Gestalten kannst oder Das von Deiner gilde Benutzt. Vil. auch Speedboni´s durch Spezielles Mount Futter ? Vil. [Noggenfoggers Spezial Hafer für Pferde] oder so ? ^^

naja das waren einige meiner ideen. Wenn einer ein Problem damit hat - This is my united states of whatever!?!


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Achja das mit der Sprache wär auch irgendwie lustig. Wenn es in Zonen gemeinsamer Freunde (Tanaris - Gadgetzan, Schlingendorntal - BootyBay, etc.) von den Goblins dort eine Art Buff bekommen könnte (oder ein Gerät welches man angelegt haben muss  - eine Art Translator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die es einem ermöglicht in diesen Zonen die Gegnerische Fraktion zu verstehen.

Vielleicht nocht etwas verzerrt, damit es realistischer ist: Zwerg zum Ork: Gutelk Morgokn verehrdar Ork. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (12. August 2008)

auf anhieb fällt mir schnell ein das lernen fürs epiq flugmount billiger machen 5000g ist echt schwer vorallem für die , die arbeiten und vll nur 2-3 stunden zum spielen haben .... die dann noch mit dailys verbringen ?-.-


----------



## mgh (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder hmh .... aber was ich gerne machen würde is die pre qs für bt, onyxia usw abschaffen ich finds dumm dass man dafür erst ne q reihe absolviern muss.



onyxia hat sich onehin bald erledigt und die andren pres muss man ja auch nichtmehr machen ;D

zu dem vorschlag das alte ehresystem wieder einzuführen; find ich nicht richtig weil es ja nur nach den kills geht und genausowenig um können wie momentan , die titel wären schon wieder recht witzig aber ich denk mal das da soeiniges auf uns zu kommen wird mit WoTLK ;D

ich hät gern eine grössere auswahl seinen char zu gestallten weil ich in og vom FP zum Ah 5mal an mir selbst vorbeilaufe. 

und das man beim leveln mehr auf teamplay geht also nicht 90% der quests allein macht/ machen kann.

mfg
MGH

Edit: weil ich grad sowas ähnliches lese videosequenzen wären an manchen stellen schon sehr nice ;D


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

Kansie schrieb:


> Sämmtliche PreQ´s wieder einfügen - Ich finde das Casual Gaming scheiße. (in burning crusade hab ich nichts gerissen - okay! aber dennoch ...)
> 
> Für Raidboss eine Itemabfrage , besser Gesagt eine Werte Abfrage. Unter 20k HP kann der krieger garnicht erst den boss try´n oder irgend solche späße (das war ebend ein beispiel).
> 
> ...





also ich find die idee mit dem kopf zermatschen usw in wow nich wirklich so der renner weil : 
- wow ein spiel ist dass für so ziehmlich alle altersgruppen da sein soll 
- es sowas wie age of conan gibt und da kannste dir des reinziehn
- es auch einfach nich der sinn von wow is zu töten sondern eigentlich um die welt zu erkunden und quests zu erledigen.

von daher aber jedem dass seine sind nur verbersserungsvorschläge und die will ich auch nich kritisiern ( auch wenn des grad ne art von kritik war, aber nich böse gemeint) 

=)


----------



## Th0m45 (12. August 2008)

Maine- schrieb:


> auf anhieb fällt mir schnell ein das lernen fürs epiq flugmount billiger machen 5000g ist echt schwer vorallem für die , die arbeiten und vll nur 2-3 stunden zum spielen haben .... die dann noch mit dailys verbringen ?-.-




25 daylis am Tag sollten doch wohl aureichen.


----------



## Timdertaylor (12. August 2008)

moin erstmal!
also ich würde mir wünschen das es ein belohnungs system dafür gibt wie oft man in bzw. das man mehr in random grp spielt!
warum?
nun ich haben einen twink in einer nicht so starken gilde und wenn ich dann grp q machen muss wartet man ne ewigkeit bis sich überhaupt mal jemand meldet. in den ganzen low inis auf azeroth kann man den ganzen tag in der lfg verbringen und suchen und man bekommt einfach sehr schlecht ne gruppe zusammen!
und ewig einen aus der gilde zu fragen :ey kannste mit mir mal eben die grp q machen? da geht der ganze spass verloren weil der ja meistens x stufen über mir spielt. 
es müsste also ein system sein so ähnlich wie das ehrensystem.
ich meine am anfang von LK wird es da wohl keine probleme geben ne grp zu finden aber was ist später wenn die erweiterung so weit vorran geschritten ist wie BC!
so das würde ich anders machen!
achja und das spiel ab 16!!!!!

mfg tim


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. August 2008)

Namensgebungsbestimmungen durchsetzen
Alle nicht RPler von RP-Servern entfernen
Entsorgung von PvPtwinks (Highlevelverzauberungen nicht auf Lowlevelitems...)
XP durch PvP
...


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. August 2008)

- der beschleunigte Levelaufstig sollte abgeschwächt oder abgeschafft werden. Ist nur praktisch um einen Twink schnell Richtung End-Content zu bringen, aber um die WELT von WarCraft wirklich zu spielen/erleben ziemlich blöd. Dadurch werden immer größere Teile der Welt überflüssig, weil man die Levelbereiche zu schnell durcharbeitet.

- ich würd das angekündigte Motorad-Mount (sofern es kein verspäteter Aprilscherz sein sollte) nicht einführen... sonst ist es bis zu den ersten Autos sicher auch nicht mehr weit.

- eine größere Auswahl zur Gestaltung des Chars. Warum müssen z.B. Menschen-Männer immer dieselbe Statur haben? Als Magier oder Hexer würd ich mir mal einen alten, knochigen Opa wünschen.

- bessere Möglichkeiten zur Namensgebung, Freizeichen oder Bindestriche sollten möglich sein

- ein WoW ab 18


----------



## Ghost305 (12. August 2008)

Also ich würde sehr viel verändern...als aller erstes würden wieder die PVP ränge eingeführt und pvp equips die BT-Hyjal-Sunwell Niveau haben und für die die spieler was tun müssen!!!!!Nicht wie im moment das jeder mit s2 durch die gegend rennt für 2 tage pvp...dann würde die Abhärtung abgeschafft die meiner Meinung nach das spiel mit nem großen anteil zerstört hat..da jeder s2 equipte gegen jemanden der T6 hat gute chanchen hat was allein nur an der Abhärtung liegt.Das wären erstmal die wichtigsten Sachen...was man noch verbessern könnte wären die Styles von den Waffen und Rüstungen...die T4-6 sets sind zwar anschaulich aber in keinster Weise mit T1-T3 zuvergleichen genauso wie die Waffen.Was man dann noch ändern könnte die ganze Free Epic scheiße weg...und sowas einführen wie T0-T0.5 das war ein muss damit man MC mitkonnte...und da steckte verdammt viel arbeit drin und da gabs auch nicht auf 60 das erste epic da hat man sich für viel gold nen gutes BLAUES item von nem schmied herstellen lassen.Diese Sachen fehlen mir sehr mit BC einfach auch die arbeit die man aufbringen musste und im ganzén hat das ganze auch mehr spaß gemacht als auf 70 nach 2 tagen full episch darum zustehen.Ein Nebeneffekt wär dann auch das Schmiede/Lederer wieder an Arbeit kommen...die Berufe sind sehr abgetaucht wenn man sie mit Pre-BC Zeiten vergleicht.Im großen und ganzen hat Blizzard mit Bc sehr viele Fehler gemacht das jeder Spieler der wow schon vor bc gespielt hat genauso sieht.Ich hoffe sie machen mit Wotlk das spiel besser stat schlechter und hauen diese Macken wieder grade!

PS:Auf Flames von irgendwelchen Leuten die jetzt grade 3 Monate spielen kann ich verzichten...ihr wart früher nicht dabei und könnt das ganze sowieso nicht nachvollziehen weil ihr nicht dabei wart also bitte bleibt weg!

Mfg


----------



## Tidra-on (12. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> - der beschleunigte Levelaufstig sollte abgeschwächt oder abgeschafft werden. Ist nur praktisch um einen Twink schnell Richtung End-Content zu bringen, aber um die WELT von WarCraft wirklich zu spielen/erleben ziemlich blöd. Dadurch werden immer größere Teile der Welt überflüssig, weil man die Levelbereiche zu schnell durcharbeitet.
> 
> - ich würd das angekündigte Motorad-Mount (sofern es kein verspäteter Aprilscherz sein sollte) nicht einführen... sonst ist es bis zu den ersten Autos sicher auch nicht mehr weit.
> 
> ...



Alsooo...

Punnkt 1: Nein. Die Masse der Spieler, sogenannte Casual Gamer spielt wenn überhaupt nur ein paar Stunden am Tag. Deine erste Forderung würde den Tod von WoW einleiten. Pre Quests wieder her ok. Aber ein Leveling gleichzuhalten gerade auf HInblick mit Wlotk wäre taktischer Selbstmord von Blizz. Wer spielt denn noch wenn man selbst im unterlevligen Bereich Ewigkeiten für Stufenansteige brauch? Mit Erfüllung deiner Forderung wäre Wlotk jetzt schon zum Scheitern verurteilt. Was nützen die tollsten Add-Ons, wenn sie Spieler erst zig Monate oder gar Jahre nach Start des Spieles erreichen können?

Punkt 2: WoW ab 18...Wieder Nein. Und dann? Die Hälfte der WoW User einfach rausschmeissen? Ungeachtet dessen das sie eben nicht zur Flame Kiddie Fraktion gehören?


----------



## Chaniqua (12. August 2008)

Ich würde die MH und BT Pre wieder einführen!!

War in meinen Augen einer der grössten Fehler von Blizzard, die zu entfernen..


Greeeeetz


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. August 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Nein. Die Masse der Spieler, sogenannte Casual Gamer spielt wenn überhaupt nur ein paar Stunden am Tag. Deine erste Forderung würde den Tod von WoW einleiten. Pre Quests wieder her ok. Aber ein Leveling gleichzuhalten gerade auf HInblick mit Wlotk wäre taktischer Selbstmord von Blizz. Wer spielt denn noch wenn man selbst im unterlevligen Bereich Ewigkeiten für Stufenansteige brauch? Mit Erfüllung deiner Forderung wäre Wlotk jetzt schon zum Scheitern verurteilt. Was nützen die tollsten Add-Ons, wenn sie Spieler erst zig Monate oder gar Jahre nach Start des Spieles erreichen können?


Also die meisten, die bereits sehnlichst auf WotLK warten sollten mittlerweile mindestens EINEN 70er besitzen, die könnten sich also direkt mit den neuen Inhalten beschäftigen. Aber warum sollte ein Neuling so schnell wie möglich nach Nordend wollen? Sind Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt nicht mehr "gut genug" um ausgiebig bespielt und bereist zu werden?

Hab gerade gelesen, daß der Levelaufstieg von 60 auf 70 auch stark beschleunigt werden soll. Ich als wirklich selten spielender Casual hatte schon das Gefühl, daß der Teil überaschend schnell ging, ich mußte mich nur mit 4 der Gebiete von BC intensiv beschäftigen um dieses Zeil zu erreichen. Wenn das noch schneller gehen soll wird man doch wirklich nur noch durch die alten Gebiete durchgeschoben um möglichst schnell zum EndContent zu gelangen, aber der alleine sollte WoW nicht ausmachen.

Meinetwegen sollen sie Twinkern die Möglichkeit geben, das Leveln "abzukürzen" wenn sie es denn wünschen, aber sie sollten das ganze Spiel nicht zu sehr beschleunigen.


----------



## turageo (12. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> - Spiel ab 16 freigeben



Klassisches Voruteil mit den unter 16-jährigen. Ich geh zwar mittlerweilen auch auf die 30 zu (die hoffentlich noch etwas weiter weg bleiben), aber
es gibt durchaus auch unter 16-jährige mit denen man klasse spielen kann. Natürlich ist die Chance da einen Vollpfosten dabei zu haben n bissl höher
als bei den älteren Spielern, aber auch in meiner Alterstufe bis weit darüber haste welche, die würd ich RL manchmal gern an die Wand klatschen... -.-

Verbesserungsvorschläge:
- die Quests in der alten Welt gehören mal etwas aufgepeppt, da langweilen sich Neueinsteiger (wie bereits erwähnt wurde) ja schon teilweise
- was ich biserh vom neuen WotLK-Threadmeter gesehn hab, gehört das auch gleich noch mit verbessert (ich brauch keine 25.000 %-Anzeigen
  im Bild) - was omenmäßiges wär vielleicht etwas besser als ne in-fight-Anzeige, aber bleibt abzuwarten wie das am Ende aussehen wird
- da ich an und für sich was gegen unsinnige Lokalisierungen hab, hätt ich gern zumindest die Stadt- und NPC-Namen wieder ;-)
- Account-Ignore (!!!) einführen

Soweit mal dazu, vielleicht fallen mir später noch ein paar Sachen ein.

mfg

Edit:


> Also die meisten, die bereits sehnlichst auf WotLK warten sollten mittlerweile mindestens EINEN 70er besitzen, die könnten sich also direkt mit den neuen Inhalten beschäftigen. Aber warum sollte ein Neuling so schnell wie möglich nach Nordend wollen? Sind Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt nicht mehr "gut genug" um ausgiebig bespielt und bereist zu werden?



Evtl. weil WoW ein Multiplayer-Game ist. Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Du in den letzten paar Monaten getwinkt hast und wie's bei Dir aufm Server aussieht, aber
bei uns kannst Du Dir bei einer LvL40-Gruppenquest schon die Hacken ablaufen auf der Suche nach ner Gruppe, mal ganz zu schweigen von Zul'Farrak oder
ähnlichem. Spaß definier ich da mal etwas anders...


----------



## Uranius (12. August 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt, würd ich mehr Atmospähre reinpacken als jetzt schon da ist, aber das macht Blizzard ja bereits.
Lasst mich erklären: Früher standen in manchen Gegenden einfach nur die NPCs rum und das wars.
Mittlerweile z.B. in Shat taucht dort ein Witzeerzähler auf oder Level 70 Elite Tauren Chieftain treten auf.

Sowas find ich absolut klasse. So kleine Ingame Events. Ich würde versuchen, die NPCs noch mehr Leben einzuhauchen.
Sprich sie verschwinden auch mal von Ihrer eigentlichen Stelle und gehen schlafen Nachts. Oder gehen essen mit anderen NPCs.

Klar würd man dann die Questgeber manchmal suchen, aber seid das Ausrufezeichen auf der Karte rumliegt sollte das kein Ding sein.
NPC Raids würd ich aussenden, Storys weiterspinnen und noch mehr Emotes für die Chars.
Ist ja nett, das ich meine Süßen ingame nen Kuss zuwerfen kann, aber wieso kann ich sie nicht richtig umarmen und knutschen. ^^


----------



## Kriegsratte (12. August 2008)

Wenn ich Blizzard mitarbeiter wäre dann hätte ich ein Altererkennungsmechanismus eingebaut so das viele Kinder gar nicht erst Zugang zu den Offiziellen Servern bekommen.


Achja da fällt mir noch was anderes ein....im Interface sollte man unbedingt ein BG info fenster einbauen mit Pfeilen und beschreibungen was den vielen neuen frischen 70iger helfen könnte.


Dann fällt mir da noch was ein....In den Hauptstäden ist kein Leben,es sind immer die gleichen Npc´s die in den Kanälen(Sturmwind zum beispiel) rumtreiben,da gibt es doch diesen einen Bettler der immer nach Gold bettelt,da sollte man was einbauen um ihm Gold zu spenden,der dann mit dem Gold keine Ahnung sich Klamotten kauft oder in der Nächsten Kneipe rumhängt.Ode diese 2 Typen Zwerg,Mensch die immer ihre Route drehen,immer das gleiche,die sollen sich mal streiten und alleine rumlaufen,oder mal im Kanalschwimmen usw,der Alltag fällt in den Hauptstäden


----------



## -Garrett- (12. August 2008)

die kiddies verbannen die heute morgen zum glück in der schule sind =)


aber sonst läufts gut un bin soweit zufrieden


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn.
> 
> 
> mfg weddingcrusher (is mein letzter tread für heute)


Ich habe da ein paar ideen. gute ideen...^^ die sagich euch aba net.. die brauchich falls ich IRGENDWANN MAL zu blizz geh :O


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

-Garrett- schrieb:


> die kiddies verbannen die heute morgen zum glück in der schule sind =)
> 
> 
> aber sonst läufts gut un bin soweit zufrieden


ferieen?? ÜBERALL?? LANGESWEIT?^^


----------



## Acthelion (12. August 2008)

Wenn ich an WoW ändern könnte was ich will,

dann würde ich allem im Spiel endlich mal hochauflösende Texturen verpassen, das ganze für DX10 aufbohren und Leuten die den enstsprechenden Rechner haben ermöglichen, das Spiel in einer Hammer Grafik zu erleben.

Acthelion


----------



## Barbob (12. August 2008)

1. Altes Pvp system wieder einführen

2. vllt bissl dynamik in die Welt einbauen


das würde mir schon reichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> - die Quests in der alten Welt gehören mal etwas aufgepeppt, da langweilen sich Neueinsteiger (wie bereits erwähnt wurde) ja schon teilweise


Ich denke tatzächlich das man das wenigstens nach und nach und von low lvl anfangend aufbessern sollte. so das leute die austesten net schon im startgebiet denken, lol alles gleich. gleich im startgebiet nen paar flugbomben quest oda was übernehmen einnehmen usw,, das wärs schon und das eben nach und nach in allen gegenden implementieren. würde z.b auchd afür sogren das gewisse durststrecken ausfallen, gibt son paar lvl da hattman kurzfristig keinerlei quests mehr und kann mal 1 lvl nurnoch grinden und wow muss sich definitiv net als asia grinder outen oda so.. das auf garkeinen fall..


----------



## Shaxul (12. August 2008)

Anzugmann schrieb:


> Also das mit der eigenen meinung is ja schön und gut allerdings heist es wie du schon so schön zitiert hast "was würdet ihr am spiel (wow) ändern" nich was würdet ihr gerne für ein spiel erfinden das wow ähnelt. Es is ganz einfach wow als single player is kein wow mehr. MMO's und singleplayer sind völlig unterschiedlich. Das is als würde ich fragen hey was würdest du an deinem Golf 4 gerne verändern.... Und die antwort wäre hey es wär voll cool wenn ich ne 120 mm kanone hätte und ne 4cm panzerung und ketten nur das es dann kein golf 4 mehr is sondern n panzer! Das 2. was ich dazu sagen muss is deine Aussage zum torpedieren. Wer sowas sagt sollte nich im nächsten absatz alle unter 16 jährigen über einen kamm scheeren, nur weil DIR einige nich gefallen... Und noch was: Ich will dir nix unterstellen allerdings habe ich das gefühl das die leute die nach mehr RP schrein die jenigen sind die sich genau so wenig dran halten wie alle anderen.
> 
> Nur meine meinung zu deinem poste keine bewertung also nich böse nehmen
> 
> ...



Ich glaub da wurde einiges falsch verstanden.
Erstmal zu der "ab 16"-Geschichte (hätte ich klarer formulieren sollen). Ich denke einfach nicht, dass WoW für einen Großteil der Unter-16-Jährigen geeignet ist, hauptsächlich aufgrund der Spielinhalte. Ich will sicher nicht alle unter 16 über einen Kamm scheren, das sollte keine "Alle Kids raus aus WoW"-Aussage sein. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, hätte ich das bereits im ersten Post besser formulieren sollen.

Der Singleplayer-Modus: Klar wäre es dann kein MMO mehr, aber es hätte durchaus seinen Reiz auchmal ganz Azeroth für sich zu haben. Ist natürlich eine eher abstrakte Idee. Die Idee war auch, solch einen Modus zum bestehenden WoW hinzuzufügen, nicht WoW in ein Offlinespiel zu verwandeln (wäre ja Unfug).

Zum RP: Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz, wieso du mir unterstellst, mich nicht an RP zu halten - ob ich überhaupt auf nem RP-Realm spiele hat ja mit meiner Forderung nichts zu tun und deine Anschludigung ist außerdem komplett aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich habe nicht hauptsächlich auf einem RP-Realm gespielt. Aber ich finde die Situation wie sie viele RPler in diversen WoW-Foren beschreiben doch recht ungerecht und verzwickt. Da wird einerseits ein Rollenspielserver bereitgestellt, aber die speziellen Bestimmungen für diesen Server werden oft nicht eingehalten und auch von den GMs nicht nachhaltig genug umgesetzt. Ist einfach schade und ungerecht gegenüber den RPlern.

Cheers, 
Shaxul


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Barbob schrieb:


> 1. Altes Pvp system wieder einführen



Das alte fänd ich net so gut. aba fänd es ok wenn man die ränge trotzdem als "Show what u have got" usen könnte. zwar dann vieleucht sogar doppelt bis 3 mal so schwer ränge zu bekommen (bis auf den 14ten den sollten halt alle normal bekommen können ohne einschränkungen wie 0.5% des servers nur) dann würde man es auch irgendwann erreichen müste allerdings schon 3-4 monate investieren.. und die ränge auf die kannman dann auch hianrbeiten. als pvpler ist man schnell durch mit sachen und macht pvp zwar noch zum spaß allerdings ohne auf irgendwas hinzuarbeiten.. prinzipiell ist das pvp zu kurzweilig und zu wenig abwechslung. mit wotlk 2 neue gegenden finde ich auchnet so unglaublich viel. also die open pvp area und das bg. auch wenns mit zerstören ist. was ich gut finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holgiranemsi (12. August 2008)

Die Liste ist nicht unbedingt kurz...
- Gildenhäuser und Gildenburgen einführen
- Möglichkeit die Gildenbehausungen mit Items zu verschönern
- Wappen, Medaillen der Gilde für Bosskämpfe, gemeinsame Errungenschaften (Achievements) 
- Gilden-PVP (Gilde gegen Gilde) einführen
- flexible Instanzen, so daß sich Ini's an Gruppen ab 5 Playern anpassen: 5-10, 10-20, 15-25, 25-40 oder so
- nachträgliche Integration von Azeroth, BC und Lich-King mit vernünftigen Übergängen zueinander und aufeinander aufbauend; ist ja auch eine Geschichte und in den Büchern ist auch nicht eine abschneidende Tür dazwischen
- Änderung der Mobzuordnung: auch Flüche etc. markieren den Mob als "angezapft"
- Spieler und Gegenstände einfach "durchlaufen"? Kollisionsabfrage und Einführung von Kollisionsfunktionalitäten, so daß auch ein Tank mit dem Schild so die hinter ihm stehenden Player beschützen kann und der Mob nicht durch ihn durchschiesst
- überarbeitete Mobpositionsplausibilität um den seit Jahren bestehenden "buggy Mobs" die irgendwo stehen zu beheben
- Integration der meistbenutzen Addons, damit diese direkt aus WoW heraus supported werden durch interne Einbindung
- Gilden-Quest-System; um Gruppenfun zu ermöglichen sollten Gilden z. B. bis zu 20 Quests selbst designen, texten und generieren und innerhalb eines Events benutzen dürfen
- mehr Support von Gemeinschaftsfun und Gemeinschaftsevents um den Zusammenhalt zu fördern


----------



## Shadoweffect (12. August 2008)

> auf anhieb fällt mir schnell ein das lernen fürs epiq flugmount billiger machen 5000g ist echt schwer vorallem für die , die arbeiten und vll nur 2-3 stunden zum spielen haben .... die dann noch mit dailys verbringen ?-.-




Wenn sie keine Zeit haben, dann haben sie eben KEIN Epic flugmount und raiden NICHT mh/bt/sunwell.

Ist das so schwer zu kapieren?

Naja, ich wäre für ein paar Änderungen an den Charaktermodellen. 

Erstens gehört mal was mit männlichen Nacht und Blutelfen getan. Die haben in meinen Augen keinen Elfenstyle, sondern sind einfach potthässlich.
Zweitens....auf Artworks usw sehen Zwerg-Damen ja ganz passabel aus. Warum sind die in WoW selbst dicke Hackfressen ?
Drittens....weibliche Chars brauchen ein bischen mehr Brust.


----------



## Nantirus (12. August 2008)

Hi,

also ein WoW ab 16 oder 18 wird es niemals geben, dass wäre nur ein herber rückschlag für Blizzard, da die Verkaufszahlen dann doch extrem runter gehen. Ausserdem denke ich das die Kiddies, das ja meistens von den Eltern bezahlt bekommen, die das Spiel kennen und es mit sicherheit ebenso sinnlos finden das das Spiel nun ab 18 ist. Dann kaufen die Eltern das Spiel und lassen die Kinder spielen ohne das man es unbedingt merkt. Also das nur ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Das einzigste was mir dazu einfällt wäre dann ein Extra Server für Kinder von 12-16)

Was cool wäre, wären die Raid Instanzen zu 10er raids zu machen das würde mir gefallen, da könnte man viel mehr Gruppen machen und jeder hat was zu tun. Auch die Loot Geschichte würde sich vereinfachen.

Wie noch einer erwähnte, Gnomeragan als neue Hauptstadt, agree, diese Instanz ist so wirklich der letzte Müll den es gibt ^^

Reiten vielleicht etwas billiger und das Arena System mal etwas balancen, kann ja nicht sein das s3 und teils s4 Gegner bei ner 1480-1550 Wertung abhängen.
Das neue PvP System ist recht gut nur fänd ichs cool wenn man wieder Ränge erwerben könnte, Ritter der Allianz, Großmarschall etc.
Dann wäre es noch toll die Bugs endlich mal in den Griff zu bekommen, in Bg´s etc.

Hmm jo mehr fällt mir nich ein xD

lg


----------



## -Garrett- (12. August 2008)

> ferieen?? ÜBERALL?? LANGESWEIT?^^




Bei uns im Saarland fing vor 2 Tagen die Schule wieder an =P


----------



## deeptoast (12. August 2008)

Ich lese hier mehrfach etwas von wegen "Alter" (FSK16, Alterserkennung, Kiddys verbannen etc.). 
Das Problem daran ist das auch eine FSK16 oder verbesserte Alterserkennung nichts am gravierenden Unterschied zwischen 'Alter auf dem Papier' und 'geistigem Alter' ändern würden. So kenne ich leider mehr als genug dieser Sorte, bei denen das geistige Alter ein wenig gelitten hat - wenn man ihr inGame-Verhalten beobachtet bzw. kennt.

Aber zum Topic:

Ich würde erstmal diese 24bit Milchmädchen-Comic-Grafik aufwerten. Verbesserte Texturen und mehr möglichkeiten die Grafik und ihre Details einzustellen. Die Schatten in der Beta gefallen mir schon sehr gut - selbst wo ich "nur" mit directX9 spiele. Aber für DX10 Spieler mit vernünftigen Rechnern sollte sich das ganze natürlich auch entsprechend lohnen.
Und den allseitsbeliebten Blizzard Downloader würde ich um eine Option erweitern; sodas man beim start des Downloaders seine Internetverbindung wählen kann (Feste Vorgaben, ohne Down/Up seperat einstellen zu können). Denn mich stört es, das sobald der Downloader läuft, bei mir sämtlicher Upload ausgelastet ist und es kaum noch möglich ist im Internet zu surfen und geschweige denn mit 800-1000er Latenz irgendein Onlinegame spielen zu können. Mein Blizzard Downloader würde von der vorher fest eingestellten Internetverbindung jeweils 60-75% des Down- sowie Upstreams verwenden.
Zu guterletzt würde ich NPC Quest-Sequenzen vernünftig animieren. Ich erinnere mich da zurück an die Stelle des letzten Todesritter Quests. Alle NPCs stehen sich nur gegenüber, ab und zu mal eine "sprech"-Bewegung, es kommt ein Schwert geflogen und man hört kurz einen Aufprallsound. WoW ! *gähn*. Sequenzen in denen sich NPCs gegenüber stehen mit gesprochenen Texten, animiert mit vernünftigen Bewegungen die das ganze richtig lebhaft machen und man das Gefühl bekommen kann mitten drin zu sein (statt nur dabei ^^ ).

Nunja, es gibt viele Dinge die ich ändern würde, aber es sind alles nur Kleinigkeiten, bis auf die oben aufgelisteten.
Blizzard hat mit WotLK sehr viel geändert. Ich denke das sie in Zukunft noch mehr machen werden und vielleicht auch mehr auf die Communitywünsche eingehen werden. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt :-)


Cheers
deep


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

-Garrett- schrieb:


> Bei uns im Saarland fing vor 2 Tagen die Schule wieder an =P


oh^^ haha xD


----------



## pandur0815 (12. August 2008)

@Vetaro:
Das Konzept von WoW ist nunmal mit anderen Menschen zu sammen zu arbeiten, und nicht Solo durch die Welt zu stapfen.
Wenn ich das nicht möchte, spiele ich ein anderes Offline spiel, zB Gothic oder Drakensang, die auch darauf ausgelegt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Traka:
Die meisten großen "Geschichtsbosse" werden ja garnicht von den Raids gekillt.
Archi zB wird, wie in WC, am Ende von den Lichtwesen vernichtet, KilJaeden wird lediglich zurück durchs Portal getrieben und auch Illidan wird am Ende von Maeve besiegt - der Raid ist bei den wirklich relevanten nur ein Erfüllungsgehilfe.

Andererseits wird auch in WC3 zB Mal Ganis (schreibt man den so Oo) vom Spieler besiegt.
Ich finde das ganz okay so wie es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--
@Topic:

- Altes Ehresystem, damit die Sunwell/ BT ähnlichen Gegenstände so schwer zu erreichen sind, wie auch die Sachen aus BT und SWP.
- Wieder eigene PvP/ PvE Sets .. das alles gleich ausschaut ist grausig
- Zugangsquests wieder einführen (ja ich gehöre zu diesen bösen Menschen, die Gerüchten zufolge kein RL haben den sie gehen ernsthaft raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- verhindern das highlevel Chars durch lowlevel Instanzen ziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hätte den Effekt, das manch einer sich endlich mal vor 70 mit ihrem Char auseinander setzen müssten und das man endlich mal wieder eine richtige Gruppe für eine Lowini finden würde)
- mehr Dynamik, ähnlich wie auf der Sunwell Insel, AQ Eröffnung, etc.
- ein Grafikupdate wäre nice. Ich mag die Comicgrafik, aber bessere Texturen und eine etwas individuellere Charanpassung (siehe AoC) wären fein.
- Das bereits erwähnte HdRO Ankleidesystem, damit man sich aus dem Einheitsbrei mal abheben kann
- den armen Leuten in Westfall endlich ein neues Dach spendieren ^^


----------



## Nantirus (12. August 2008)

In NRW ist seite gestern auch wieder Schule


----------



## Thalema (12. August 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen, 

der Beitrag von uranius fand ich sehr nach meinem Geschmack und würde ich auch unterschreiben. Mehr ingame-Spiel täte tatsächlich gut ... und da kam ich etwas ins Träumen und stellte mir vor ... *träum* .... (bitte Nachfolgendes jetzt nicht direkt auf Umsetzbarkeit prüfen, sind lediglich Vorstellungsfetzen, von denen ich auch nicht wüsste, wie man sie umsetzen könnte ... sei es spieletechnisch oder rein programmiermäßig. Ich sag dann schon, wenn ich wieder normal werde)

Die Story würde sich in irgeneiner Weise mit dem Erreichten weiterentwickeln. Soll heißen, wenn jemand erledigt ist, sollte er erledigt sein ... als Beispiel: Wie wäre es, wenn man bestimmte Gebiete tatsächlich erobern und von der Geißel befreien könnte ?!?  ... *traumende* ... 

OK, ist so nicht realisierbar und würde den Rahmen sprengen ...

In den vorigen Posts habe ich mehrmals gelesen, dass das Generve mancher Spieler ziemlich anstrengend ist und man dann eigentlich für einen Bann oder eine Altersperre oder eine *ichweissnichtwas* ist. Auf RP-Servern ist das besonders nervend. Da gäbe es ein vielleicht probates rollenspieltechnisches Mittel, die Ingame-Bestrafung. Ist ein Spieler von einem GM z.B. x-mal abgemahnt worden (Bestrafungsschwelle müsste festgelegt werden), schneidet man im ingame die Zunge raus (sprich: Man kippt seine Chatmitteilungen (nd zwar alle! auch die geflüsterten) ins Nulldevice). Damit würde man tatsächlich jeden Störer treffen und nicht diskriminieren müssen zwischen angeblichen "Kiddies" oder irgendwelchen berufsfrustrierten Möchtegernspielern, die an anderen ihre Aggressionen ablassen. Das könnte dann auch verstärkt für die RP-Server gelten, sofern die unpassenden Äußerungen öfentlich sind.

Ansonsten träum ich jetzt mal weiter (hab Urlaub) ... vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein. 

Gruß

Thalema


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

1. Mehr Story!!
2. Illidan unkillbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. FSK 18 xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> @Traka:
> Die meisten großen "Geschichtsbosse" werden ja garnicht von den Raids gekillt.
> Archi zB wird, wie in WC, am Ende von den Lichtwesen vernichtet, KilJaeden wird lediglich zurück durchs Portal getrieben und auch Illidan wird am Ende von Maeve besiegt - der Raid ist bei den wirklich relevanten nur ein Erfüllungsgehilfe.


DIe lichtwsen sind Übrigens die Irwische die behüter des waldes ^^


----------



## Mandalore (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder hmh .... aber was ich gerne machen würde is die pre qs für bt, onyxia usw abschaffen ich finds dumm dass man dafür erst ne q reihe absolviern muss.



ROFL Die Pres PRE-BC sind wohl ziemlich witzlos, die kann man alle mit max 10 Leuten erledigen. Und mit 70 alleine. 
Und MH und BT-PRE haben SINN! Davon abgesehen, sind sie ja abgeschafft worden. SO können Leute, die weder Kael'Thas noch Vashji auch nur gesehen haben die Gimp-Bosse in MH und BT abfarmen. Das würde ich ändern. Die Pres wieder einführen.


----------



## jase03 (12. August 2008)

angemessende verzauberungen für pvp twinks z.b. 29er pvp twinks:

man kann ja sein beruf nur bis zum wert 225/375 skillen, weil man danach level 35 braucht um weiter zu skillen. jeder 29er pvp twink sollte deshalb nur verzauberungen haben dürfen, die bis zum skill 225 erscheinen!

das mit dem ziehen durch instanzen finde ich auch gut...

man kann ja  z.b. am portstein nur ab -und bis zu einem bestimmten level jemanden porten. in diesen levelbereich sollte man auch nur in die instanz kommen.

dann gibs bestimmt auch mehr gruppen für lowlvl instanzen.


wenn einer zu oft flucht, sollte er automatisch für 3h gebannt werden oder sowat


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Achja und nochmal zum sotry. ja wow hatt story und darüber kannman sich 0 beklagen oO, versteh net was ihr wollt. das einzige was michn bissl stört an der story ist unteranderem das so viele coole leute sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Illidan.. ist eig net böse. jeder der wc3 mal gespielt hatt weiß das.. Sylvanas.. omg die tut mir total leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ und was passiert z.b mit Maiev und Akama nachdem sie illidan getötet haben, sie verschwinden von der bildfläche. ich hoffe ja das sie in Wotlk wenigstens irgendwo als questgeber oder so auftauchen, vieleicht sogar bei gewissen bosskämpfen, das finde ich imma schöne bosskämpfe. wenn nen npc sogar tankt und du nur heilen must und dmg austeilen.. oda der npc ab 20% kommt und dir extrem weiterhilft und sowas, wie gesagt, ich denkebei arthas erwartet uns was großes.. wer kannwohl gegen arthas antreten? Illidan würd er noch leben. kael'thas.. ist der jezz wirklich tot oda 3 leben^^? Sylvanas.. Rache für aleria und ihren eigenen tot und verwandlung zur banshee.. Uthers geißt der arthas zum schluss wieder zur vernumpft bringt?. ich bin gespannt. wenn kein char im arthas kampf auchtaucht und du alles alleine amchst binich ehrlichgesagt endtäuscht.. da ich finde arthas ist zu stark für uns spieler.. sogar mit lvl 200^^


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Achja und nochmal zum sotry. ja wow hatt story und darüber kannman sich 0 beklagen oO, versteh net was ihr wollt. das einzige was michn bissl stört an der story ist unteranderem das so viele coole leute sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ meine meinung !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dem ist nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen.

obwohl... im stille hoff ich ja das man Illidan wieder erwecken kann... er is immerhin ein Dämon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (12. August 2008)

push


----------



## Philipp23 (12. August 2008)

Keine level erweiterungen. wow war nur gut mit stufe 60. Danach wurde es schlecht. Zudem würde ich das alte pvp Rang system wieder aktivieren. Arenen entfernen ! Einfach das Spiel auf stufe 60 lassen und halt so neue erwiterungen bringen ! Bzw. auch mal Geld in entwicklung des Spiels stecken. Es sieht alles genau so aus wie beim release ! Ich vermisse Mc, BWL, NAxx und die süsse Ony 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Old school Time FTW !!! 

Dan wird man in wow nur noch beschimpft geflamt etc. Bzw. gleich auf /igno gemacht ! Sowas gab es in den Old school zeiten nicht !


----------



## ?!?! (12. August 2008)

Mandalore schrieb:


> ROFL Die Pres PRE-BC sind wohl ziemlich witzlos, die kann man alle mit max 10 Leuten erledigen. Und mit 70 alleine.
> Und MH und BT-PRE haben SINN! Davon abgesehen, sind sie ja abgeschafft worden. SO können Leute, die weder Kael'Thas noch Vashji auch nur gesehen haben die Gimp-Bosse in MH und BT abfarmen. Das würde ich ändern. Die Pres wieder einführen.



EY ROFL. WAT FÜR KAKNAP DU.

Gönnst es keinem dass er deinen "hart erarbeiteten Content" geniessen kann? Du armer Kerl, hast mein Beileid. Nä.. Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Shadoweffect (12. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Keine level erweiterungen. wow war nur gut mit stufe 60. Danach wurde es schlecht. Zudem würde ich das alte pvp Rang system wieder aktivieren. Arenen entfernen ! Einfach das Spiel auf stufe 60 lassen und halt so neue erwiterungen bringen ! Bzw. auch mal Geld in entwicklung des Spiels stecken. Es sieht alles genau so aus wie beim release ! Ich verisse Mc, BWL, NAxx und die süsse Ony
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau! Alle Flugpunkte einzeln klicken und all die tollen Sachen ftw (ironie).
Classic wow war scheiße, aber das Instanzdesign war nett.


----------



## Hazeldine (12. August 2008)

Naja...Story und Background ist schon eine recht aufwändige Sache...und vielleicht auch schwer zu ändern.

Was mich wundert ist daß sich wenige hier für Änderungen in den Spielmöglichkeiten stark machen!

Ich würde mir wünschen daß man wie auf den PVE Servern ( wo man selber PVP einstellen kann ) auch auf dem PVP Server selbstständig für eine bestimmte Zeit auf PVE wechseln kann. Grundsätzlich spielen ja viele gerne ( ich auch ) PVP...nur ab und an ( grade bei bestimmten Quests, Farmen, dailys ) wäre es nett mal ne Zeit ungestört durch andere Spieler sein. Denn wer kennt es nicht daß man sich grade durch ne Anzahl Mobs gekämpft hat...kurz rezzen muss...und grade dann ein ( bevorzugt ) Schurke von hinten das erledigt was die Mobs nicht geschafft haben...mir den Garaus zu machen ( ok andere Klassen können das auch ).

Ansonsten finde ich WOW nachwievor äußerst amüsant und so richtig langweilig wird es nie!

P.S.: Da fällt mir noch ein....eine Questreihe zum erlernen des 300 Reit/Flugskills wäre angenehm ( wie die Reittierbelohnung beim Hexenmeister )...weil das kostet unerträglich viel Gold...und schließlich will ja Blizzard auch nicht daß wir alle Gold bei diversen Anbietern kaufen ( oder etwa doch^^)!

PPS: Bitte keine Flames wegen Rechtschreibfehlern ( schreibe hier vom Büro aus...jawohl ich ARBEITE!!) und bitte keine Flames zu unnötigen Threads oder Antworten...es zwingt euch ja keiner einen Thread zu lesen der euch nicht interessiert


----------



## celion (12. August 2008)

Ich spiele Wow seit dem ersten Tag und noch kein Spiel hat mich so gefesselt.
Blizzard weiß was sie machen und so wie es ist ist es ideal.

housing soll da bleiben wo es ist..... in HdrO


----------



## jase03 (12. August 2008)

classic wow war besser
da hat man nicht alles in den arsch geblasen bekommen


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Keine level erweiterungen. wow war nur gut mit stufe 60. Danach wurde es schlecht. Zudem würde ich das alte pvp Rang system wieder aktivieren. Arenen entfernen ! Einfach das Spiel auf stufe 60 lassen und halt so neue erwiterungen bringen ! Bzw. auch mal Geld in entwicklung des Spiels stecken. Es sieht alles genau so aus wie beim release ! Ich vermisse Mc, BWL, NAxx und die süsse Ony
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm lvl update und so ist gut und ok. das sollaucg bleiben, allerdings finde ich das man sowas wie Mc Bwl und Ony auch auf heroic machen sollen könnte, das vermisse ich auch. und man sollte halt das mit den markensystem erweitern, also. man kann sowohl marken in den heroic mc bwl und ony innis holen als auch in den neuen die immer kommen, und es sollte halt so sein das ejder immer marken bekommt, es nervt tierisch das manche leute 1 monat gehen und ful equipt sind, andere 3 jahre.. wie gesagt durchn markensystem wären die fleißigen gut belohnt, und auch sowas wie die dropchance wäre dann weg.. klingen von azzinot. einige raiden 3 mal und haben 3 stk (ja sowas kann passieren, chance ist chance) und man kann 50 mal raiden und netmal die süpitze davon sehn.. ^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn.
> 
> 
> mfg weddingcrusher (is mein letzter tread für heute)


Die Klassen ausbalancieren...


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Hazeldine schrieb:


> !
> Ich würde mir wünschen daß man wie auf den PVE Servern ( wo man selber PVP einstellen kann ) auch auf dem PVP Server selbstständig für eine bestimmte Zeit auf PVE wechseln kann. Grundsätzlich spielen ja viele gerne ( ich auch ) PVP...nur ab und an ( grade bei bestimmten Quests, Farmen, dailys ) wäre es nett mal ne Zeit ungestört durch andere Spieler sein. Denn wer kennt es nicht daß man sich grade durch ne Anzahl Mobs gekämpft hat...kurz rezzen muss...und grade dann ein ( bevorzugt ) Schurke von hinten das erledigt was die Mobs nicht geschafft haben...mir den Garaus zu machen ( ok andere Klassen können das auch ).


Seh ioch net so mit pvp ausstellen auf pvp server, wenns dich stört dann geh aufn pve server.. wozu gibts das denn, dann wärs ja total doof auf pvp server.. dann wären pve server standart pvp aus aba anstellbar^^. und pvp server standaert pvp an aba ausstellbar oO^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Klassen ausbalancieren...


ich find das balancement kannman auch schlechter machen, wow macht diesbezüglich anderen mmos viel vor. und das mit vielen verschiedenen skill ausrichtungen und klassen.. vondaher völlig ok


----------



## Philipp23 (12. August 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> classic wow war besser
> da hat man nicht alles in den arsch geblasen bekommen



jop 40 mann inis. Und mc, bwl, ony und Naxx haben mehr fun gemacht als die lvl 70 inis. Vorallem war ubrs etc. richtig lustig mit 10 leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> jop 40 mann inis. Und mc, bwl, ony und Naxx haben mehr fun gemacht als die lvl 70 inis. Vorallem war ubrs etc. richtig lustig mit 10 leuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja das seh ich allerdings auchso. aber das hatt weniger mit classic wow zu tun, als mehr damit das blizzard sich mal aufn arsch setzen soll und sich net auf den 10 millionen spielern (eig ja nur accs spieler vieleicht 6-7 Mille) Ausruhen.. denn langsam macht es kein fun mehr


----------



## Schorb666 (12. August 2008)

Ich würd glatt mal die Mages sinnvoll machen - nicht mal mehr zum Int Buffen @ SW braucht man sie ;D


----------



## Technocrat (12. August 2008)

Ich würde es so einrichten, das niemand, der noch ein einziges grünes Item trägt, an einem BG teilnehmen kann. Das würde die Überlegenheit der Horde auf dem meisten Servern (und das muß man zugeben, das die Horde in diesen Dingen oft besser organisiert ist) deutlich abschwächen und so die BGs wieder interessant machen.


----------



## Dimiteri (12. August 2008)

ich würde eindeutig die alten instanzen auf heroic machen lassen und vllt für 25 spieler
aber ich finds doof das die stärksten in der wow geschichte so früh besiegt werden (killl jeaden illidan) und dass anub arak inner 5 ini kommt aber ich hoffe er is der umgedrehte kealthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (erst 5er ini dann 25er^^)
najaa aber eine hoffnungen haben wir noch kill jeaden wurde nich getötet^^ nur zurück getrieben (fürs erste?)


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich würde es so einrichten, das niemand, der noch ein einziges grünes Item trägt, an einem BG teilnehmen kann. Das würde die Überlegenheit der Horde auf dem meisten Servern (und das muß man zugeben, das die Horde in diesen Dingen oft besser organisiert ist) deutlich abschwächen und so die BGs wieder interessant machen.


Das wär SAU!!!!!!! Unfair.. bin dagegen^^


----------



## El_Arx (12. August 2008)

also ^^

ich finde die ideen mit den char gestaltungsmöglichkeiten super!

ich war zu den non bc zeiten nur lvl 29 ( ^^) und weiss net wie das ehrensystem zu der zeit tickte aber was ich gehört habe ging das nach kills; 
(aufgepasst ^^^)
wenn jemand frisch 70 ist und im bg gegen s4 equippte leute anstinken soll dann kann man lange warten bis man da ehre fürs s2 hat ^_^

so: zu den gildenschlössern:
es gibt sicher ne ganze menge gilden auf den servern, denke nich dass da alle platz haben

dass mit den mounts find ich super ^^ bin dafür dass auch dicke tauren nen tiger bekommen können ohne endlos lange zul gurub zu farmen ^^

ich find die idee mit dem grafik verbessern au gut 

Zu meiner meinung:

Ich fände es gut wenn schurken etwas weniger hp hätten xD echt jetz denn (ich spiele nen hunter) die killen einen immer, kann man machen was man will xD (naaja mich zumindest / bin full s2 + kara zeugs)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lob an die anderen einträge 

mfg


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> ich würde eindeutig die alten instanzen auf heroic machen lassen und vllt für 25 spieler
> aber ich finds doof das die stärksten in der wow geschichte so früh besiegt werden (killl jeaden illidan) und dass anub arak inner 5 ini kommt aber ich hoffe er is der umgedrehte kealthas
> 
> 
> ...


Kill Jeaden killste nicht er kommt nur in einer art astralprojektion durch das portal und du scheuchst ihn zurück^^, und mit anub arak. das wird 100pro so sein... immerhin wär das auch sein 3tes leben da er schon im ersten naxx getötet wurde (arthas*lichking* hatt alle wiederbelebt)


----------



## Shadoweffect (12. August 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich würde es so einrichten, das niemand, der noch ein einziges grünes Item trägt, an einem BG teilnehmen kann. Das würde die Überlegenheit der Horde auf dem meisten Servern (und das muß man zugeben, das die Horde in diesen Dingen oft besser organisiert ist) deutlich abschwächen und so die BGs wieder interessant machen.



Ich finde dass Leute, die sockeln wie Kotze (du), nicht mehr an BGs teilnehmen dürfen sollten.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich würde es so einrichten, das niemand, der noch ein einziges grünes Item trägt, an einem BG teilnehmen kann. Das würde die Überlegenheit der Horde auf dem meisten Servern (und das muß man zugeben, das die Horde in diesen Dingen oft besser organisiert ist) deutlich abschwächen und so die BGs wieder interessant machen.


oha...am besten direkt alle die mit dem Lvl-Up auf 70 nicht direkt 50% blaue Items haben wieder auf lvl 1 zurücksetzen, als Strafe dafür, dass sie so schlecht equipt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Was für eine Logik steckt dahinter, gewisse Items im BG zu verbieten und davon auszugehen, dass sich an der Win:Lose Verteilung irgendwas ändert?! Oder gehst du davon aus, dass die Allies alle Grün-Equipt ins BG gehen und die Hordler alle Full-Epic? 
Denke es dürfte auf beiden Seiten sowohl grüne, blaue als auch Lila BG'ler geben.

PS.: Sagst du ja selber, dass die "Tatsache" - die meiner Meinung nach keine ist - dass die Horde generell öfter gewinnt, daran liegt, dass sie besser organisiert sind. Demnach liegt es nicht am Equip.


----------



## DieSchachtel (12. August 2008)

Was WoW besser machen würde:


1. 40mann raids wieder einführen, Ony, Naxx heroes ets..


2. Mehr Gegenstandsvielfalt so wie aus Diablo2. Ebenfalls die Dropraten zurückstellen für manche Epicteile. Meistens unterscheiden sich Waffen und Rüssis aus deren Werten, wie INT, AP oder Stärke. Da gehört mehr Vielfalt rein, bei Diablo2 hatten se sich mehr mühe gegeben.

3. PvP balancing. Keine PvP Klamotten mehr, auch keine Abhärtung mehr. PvP Belohnungen nur für Nahmen und jeweils Ruf in unterschiedlichen Fraktionen, wo man sich evt. Rezepte holen kann die wiederum Werte usw besitzen die im PvP etwas bringen. Evt. auch gar keine Epics mehr.

3. Noch mehr Legendarys mit einer Droprate von 0.0000000001% Damit die Sammelwut gesteigert wird, ergo es raiden mehr Leute auch alte Inis, die sie schon lange Clear hatten nur um bestimmte Items zu sammeln.

mfg


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

El_Arx schrieb:


> so: zu den gildenschlössern:
> es gibt sicher ne ganze menge gilden auf den servern, denke nich dass da alle platz haben



Instanziert, jeder baut sein schloss stellt wachen auf usw. und andere gilden kommen dann in ein gilde vs gilde bg und versuchen alles auszulöschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und du must mit ner spezial währung die man so pro mob boss und pvp kill kriegt wachen aufstellen, bezahlen, upgraden, ausrüsten, verteidigungen bauen, das schloss größer machen, usw usf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Arx (12. August 2008)

naja ^^


----------



## pandur0815 (12. August 2008)

Ja, Naxx, BWL und Co sind klasse Instanzen, ohne Frage.
Aber stellt euch mal vor, BC wäre nicht gekommen und wir würden weiterhin nach Naxx und Co laufen ... 1,5 Jahre lang die selben Raids (unabhängig davon, das die allerwenigsten Gilden die Kapazitäten für einen 40er Raid hatten), dann würden jetzt die gleichen Leute die WoW Classic hoch jubeln jammern, das WoW so langweilig geworden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieles war damals anders, ob es besser war ist die Frage - von den vielen, kleinen und positiven Veränderungen die seit BC und in zahllosen Patches dazu gekommen sind reden wir jetzt mal garnicht.


----------



## Deepender (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder hmh .... aber was ich gerne machen würde is die pre qs für bt, onyxia usw abschaffen ich finds dumm dass man dafür erst ne q reihe absolviern muss.


sie sollten ALLE pre quests wieder einfügen!ALLE!!!!!!
man hat sich dafür mühe gegeben damals,und heute zutage finde ich isildur(grün-blau und 1 s2 teil) in bt .
was soll so ne scheiße,VORQUESTS WIEDER REIN!^^


----------



## Lorghi (12. August 2008)

Anders machen? hmm, da gibts ne ganze menge. zum beispiel würde ich die geschichte der Draenei nochmal überdenken. Kann sein, daß ich da was falsch verstanden habe, aber: Die Draenei leben auf Draenor, werden von korrumpierten Orcs beinahe ausgelöscht, fliehen mit der Exodar & stürzen auf Azeroth ab. Da müssen die ja entweder sehr lang unterwegs gewesen oder aber seit geraumer Zeit auf den Azurmythosinseln rumlungern. Denn in dem Zeitraum zwischen ihrem Abflug & dem Absturz gab es den 1ten, den 2ten & den 3ten Krieg in Azeroth & danach sind nochmal 4 Jahre vergangen, bis die Geschichte von WoW beginnt? Was ist mit den Draenei dazwischen passiert? 

Die Blutelfen haben die Exodar zum Absturz gebracht? Höh, wie haben sie denn das gemacht, zum Zeitpunkt der Flucht gab es noch nicht einmal welche & schon garnicht in Draenor.

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe.

Oh, da fällt mir noch was ein: Die Untoten waren früher doch Menschen aus Lordaeron? Wieso beherrschen sie plötzlich Orcish, haben die menschliche Sprache aber komplett vergessen?


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> sie sollten ALLE pre quests wieder einfügen!ALLE!!!!!!
> man hat sich dafür mühe gegeben damals,und heute zutage finde ich isildur(grün-blau und 1 s2 teil) in bt .
> was soll so ne scheiße,VORQUESTS WIEDER REIN!^^



Genau! Pre's ftw!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ythnagour (12. August 2008)

Die Story mehr in den Vordergrund stellen
Gegenstände Aufrüstbar statt austauschbar
Die Berufe komplexer und sinnvoller
Mehr Möglichkeiten der Fortbewegung, nicht unbedingt mit 30 ein Mount sondern Kutschfahrten, Portalschriftrollen, eigener Portpunkt (wie jetzt im Addon für den Hexer)
Dynamisches Spielgeschehen... die Welt ändert sich anhand der Geschehnisse... wenn xtausend Oger gekillt wurden sind eben keine mehr da... fürs erste.. dann pilgert eine andere Mobgruppe in das Gebiet
Eigene Märkte und Quests, Ländereien und Housing... 
Mehr Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten

Insgesamt ist das größte Manko an WoW aber nicht das Spiel sondern die Spieler, tausende Egomanen die mit Worten wie Imba und Noop nur so um sich werfen... aber das kann man als Spielehersteller ja "leider" nicht anders machen...


----------



## Shizo. (12. August 2008)

Ich würde als alles erstes die Druiden Formen verändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (12. August 2008)

Ich habe jede Menge Ideen und würde zig Tausend Kleinigkeiten abändern oder Hinzufügen. Das würde aber den Thread sprengen.

Hier 2 Beispiele:

-Die Individualität fördern- Sockel,Ringe, Schmuck und Halsketten anzeigen lassen. Die möglichkeit eine Ingibrille mit einer Tastenkombination anders anzuziehen, stellt
euch mal vor die Brille ist auf der Stirn, mit der Richtigen Ausrüstung sieht das viel mehr nach einem Inginieur aus bzw. cooler.

-Eine Rüstung auch wie eine Rüstung aussehen lassen, den Blizz macht es sich momentan einfach indem nur die Textur der Haut verändert wird. 
Ausnahmen gibt es nur bei Roben, Handschuhe und Füßen.

Blizz hat viel zu wenig Spielraum für die bereits erwähnte Individualität.

Und geschichtlich Aspekte fechte ich erst garnicht an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ythnagour ich stimme dir da in allen Punkten zu, es würde das Spiel abwegslungsreicher machen und mehr Spass.


----------



## I dream online (12. August 2008)

Nachdem wir uns ja mit einer völlig anderen Spielerschaft (Tendenz steigend) ingame abfinden müssen, wären/waren manche Änderungen tatsächlich sinnvoll btw. sogar notwendig, um auf lange Sicht die steigende Anzahl der enttäuschten und frustrierten Spieler überhaupt halten zu können.
Dazu zähle ich mich selbst auch, ich stehe, wie viele andre auch, wirklich immer nahe daran, das Abo nicht mehr zu verlängern&#8230;

Zuviele der erfahrenen Gamer sind gegangen und die &#8222;Nachfolger&#8220; beherrschen ihre Klasse einfach nicht in der kurzen Zeit, in der sie spielen, um auch in schwierigen Situationen schnell richtig zu reagieren, ohne am PC die totale Krise zu kriegen. (sofern sie nicht sowieso zu den Lernresistenten gehören, die die Server überfluten).

Blizzard passte den &#8222;Schwierigkeitsgrad&#8220; der Bewältigungsfähigkeit in den BC Instanzen mittels einiger Patches an, sonst würde wohl noch so mancher z.B. das Schattenlaby noch nicht clear haben, in der &#8222;normal&#8220; Version.
Wahr ist, dass alle Innis heute &#8222;Hero&#8220; leichter zu bewältigen sind, als vor den ganzen Nerfs auf &#8222;normal&#8220; !
Und sicher dürfte auch sein, dass die meisten in Karazhan  nach wie vor nur den 1.Boss gesehen (von getötet reden wir nicht&#8230 hätten, wenn Blizz Kara nicht völlig vereinfacht hätte.
Von den Raid-innis mal ganz zu schweigen&#8230;
Vorausgesetzt ist aber nach wie vor eine &#8222;funktionierende&#8220; Gruppe. Darüber lassen sich Erfahrungsberichte verfassen, ihr wisst, was/welche ich meine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um aber nicht noch ganz abzuschweifen: Genannt wurde unter anderem der 

*Single-Modus.* (bitte Edit lesen)

Dafür wäre ich auch absolut. Wenn man nicht das Glück hat, in einer Gilde zu sein, die in allen Punkten den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht, wird man gezwungen, sich Random anzuschließen, um 5er Instanzen zu clearen, oder, wie es von sehr vielen inzwischen praktiziert wird, 2 oder mehr Accounts laufen zu haben, um sich selbst zu ziehen.

Klar, Blizzard ist eine Firma, die Geld verdienen will, aber&#8230;
Muss es denn sein, dass man wirklich die 5er Innis nicht mit dem passenden Lvl alleine bewältigt? Ich wünsche mir, dass Blizz die Möglichkeit schafft, beim Betreten einer Instanz &#8222;auszulesen&#8220; :
*1 Spieler, Rasse/Klasse XY.
> Mob Grps werden angepasst, Bosse werden angepasst.*

Einziges Problem dabei dürfte die Flut der Itemfarmer sein, die es damit ja leicht hätten, sie bräuchten nicht mehr ihren episch equippten 70er nach Maraudon/Düsterbruch schicken, ein kleiner Twink täte es auch, sie würden Rep-Kosten sparen.

Wie man diesem &#8222;Missbrauch&#8220; begegnen könnte, hmm, die &#8222;kriminelle Energie&#8220; dürfte die stärkste im Game sein, manche Spieler scheinen davon ja zu strotzen. Und gegen sie wird hoffentlich sowieso mal hart vorgegangen.
Soviel wollte ich gar nicht schreiben, aber was mir alles durch den Sinn geht, eigentlich hielt ich mich zurück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Der von mir benutzte Ausdruck "Single Modus" hat wohl weitere/andre Bedeutungen als ich es eigentlich meinte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(wegen den Reaktionen von Beitrag 112 und 116. Sry, wenn es da ein Missverständnis gab.)


----------



## Timdertaylor (12. August 2008)

langsam denke ich das die leute die das "alte" wow besser fanden irgendwie sich nicht anpassen wollen!
klar gibt es vorteile und auch nachteile aber so ist das nunmal! oder dieses geflame was blizzard alles falsch gemacht hat und so! niemand zwing euch es weiter zu spielen! und wenn ihr es besser könnt dann macht es doch besser, wenn ihr euch damit auskennt! ich bin immer für veränderungen und erweiterungen.
nehmen wir doch mal das kultspiel schlecht hin? SUPER MARIO! oder die spiele von damals bis heute im allgemeinen. wo wäre die computerspiel industrie heute wenn sie ständig auf der stelle treten würde? 

also ! mfg


----------



## Arkanoss (12. August 2008)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Also ich würde sehr viel verändern...als aller erstes würden wieder die PVP ränge eingeführt und pvp equips die BT-Hyjal-Sunwell Niveau haben und für die die spieler was tun müssen!!!!!Nicht wie im moment das jeder mit s2 durch die gegend rennt für 2 tage pvp...dann würde die Abhärtung abgeschafft die meiner Meinung nach das spiel mit nem großen anteil zerstört hat..da jeder s2 equipte gegen jemanden der T6 hat gute chanchen hat was allein nur an der Abhärtung liegt.Das wären erstmal die wichtigsten Sachen...was man noch verbessern könnte wären die Styles von den Waffen und Rüstungen...die T4-6 sets sind zwar anschaulich aber in keinster Weise mit T1-T3 zuvergleichen genauso wie die Waffen.Was man dann noch ändern könnte die ganze Free Epic scheiße weg...und sowas einführen wie T0-T0.5 das war ein muss damit man MC mitkonnte...und da steckte verdammt viel arbeit drin und da gabs auch nicht auf 60 das erste epic da hat man sich für viel gold nen gutes BLAUES item von nem schmied herstellen lassen.Diese Sachen fehlen mir sehr mit BC einfach auch die arbeit die man aufbringen musste und im ganzén hat das ganze auch mehr spaß gemacht als auf 70 nach 2 tagen full episch darum zustehen.Ein Nebeneffekt wär dann auch das Schmiede/Lederer wieder an Arbeit kommen...die Berufe sind sehr abgetaucht wenn man sie mit Pre-BC Zeiten vergleicht.Im großen und ganzen hat Blizzard mit Bc sehr viele Fehler gemacht das jeder Spieler der wow schon vor bc gespielt hat genauso sieht.Ich hoffe sie machen mit Wotlk das spiel besser stat schlechter und hauen diese Macken wieder grade!
> 
> PS:Auf Flames von irgendwelchen Leuten die jetzt grade 3 Monate spielen kann ich verzichten...ihr wart früher nicht dabei und könnt das ganze sowieso nicht nachvollziehen weil ihr nicht dabei wart also bitte bleibt weg!
> 
> Mfg



Also hallo erstmal ich muss sagen du hast echt kein plahn oder? Was hast du gegen Epice teile und gegen die t-sachen/waffen sehen doch nice aus ich sage ja immer machts doch besser oder einfach mal die fresse halten und und ich weiß was ich sage ich bin keiner der erst 2 tage spielt bin schon seid wc1 also sozusagen bin ich mit der wc-wow geschichte  und games etc aufgewachsen ^^ so .


----------



## bma (12. August 2008)

Das einzigste aber auch nur das einzigste was mich momentan stört  ist die anwesenheit der Gnome.

Ich hasse sie. 


Ansonsten bin ich eig. recht zufrieden mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Lorghi (12. August 2008)

da fällt mir glatt noch was ein: Ich würde die alte Welt atraktiver für 70iger machen. Z.Bsp. durch einen Heroic Modus für alle Ini´s, von den Todesminen bis zum Schwarzfels. Das wäre echt was tolles. Und vielleicht noch n paar High-End Questreihen mehr, die einen auch mal wieder nach Brachland bzw. Rotkammgebirge oder so schicken. Das mit den Weltbossen kommt mir so halbgar dahingeklatscht vor.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Oh, da fällt mir noch was ein: Die Untoten waren früher doch Menschen aus Lordaeron? Wieso beherrschen sie plötzlich Orcish, haben die menschliche Sprache aber komplett vergessen?


Ist zwar net so das es alles menschen sind da ständig verlassene dazukommen die sich vom lichking abwenden bzw aus seinem herscherradius entfallen, aber es ist insgesammt logisch, wer wc3 und so eknnt weiß das Thrall z.b mit den nachtelfen und menshen sprechen konnte, und das konnte net nurb Thrall sondern auch jeder andere orc troll und taure.., es ist genaugenommen insgesammt unlogisch, sie glauben immernoch das es toll wäre das die hordler und allis sich so net ankacken können. und vergessen dabei das es garkeine logik hatt, zudem sieht man ständig npcs von allis die mit hordlern sprechen und so.. UNLOGISCH ^^


----------



## Flooza (12. August 2008)

I schrieb:


> *Single-Modus.*
> 
> Dafür wäre ich auch absolut. Wenn man nicht das Glück hat, in einer Gilde zu sein, die in allen Punkten den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht, wird man gezwungen, sich Random anzuschließen, um 5er Instanzen zu clearen, oder, wie es von sehr vielen inzwischen praktiziert wird, 2 oder mehr Accounts laufen zu haben, um sich selbst zu ziehen.
> 
> ...



WTF ich weiß ist deine Meinung und so, aber halloooo??? Du weißt schon was ein Mmorpg ist oder? Vergleich mal Diablo und Wow. na was fällt auf?


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> da fällt mir glatt noch was ein: Ich würde die alte Welt atraktiver für 70iger machen. Z.Bsp. durch einen Heroic Modus für alle Ini´s, von den Todesminen bis zum Schwarzfels. Das wäre echt was tolles. Und vielleicht noch n paar High-End Questreihen mehr, die einen auch mal wieder nach Brachland bzw. Rotkammgebirge oder so schicken. Das mit den Weltbossen kommt mir so halbgar dahingeklatscht vor.


Ja weltbosse fehlen mir auch zuviele. weiste die müsten ja net im satrgebiet rumstehn und nen sight range radius von 2000 haben. aber wenn man sie beschwören könnte und so auf high lvl dann wärs auchnet unmöglich für lvl 20er sich dort aufzuhalten und so. wär schon geil. find es auchs chade.. also mit meinem main war ich is auf ironforge.. seid glaubih 1 jahr netmehr in der alten welt. nur mit twinks vieleicht, und auch nur twinks unter 58.., netmal. da ichmich schön früher mit portla nach shattrath porten lasse fange ich scherbenwelt sogar mit 57 an ^^


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Also ich würde sehr viel verändern...als aller erstes würden wieder die PVP ränge eingeführt und pvp equips die BT-Hyjal-Sunwell Niveau haben und für die die spieler was tun müssen!!!!!Nicht wie im moment das jeder mit s2 durch die gegend rennt für 2 tage pvp...dann würde die Abhärtung abgeschafft die meiner Meinung nach das spiel mit nem großen anteil zerstört hat..da jeder s2 equipte gegen jemanden der T6 hat gute chanchen hat was allein nur an der Abhärtung liegt.Das wären erstmal die wichtigsten Sachen...was man noch verbessern könnte wären die Styles von den Waffen und Rüstungen...die T4-6 sets sind zwar anschaulich aber in keinster Weise mit T1-T3 zuvergleichen genauso wie die Waffen.Was man dann noch ändern könnte die ganze Free Epic scheiße weg...und sowas einführen wie T0-T0.5 das war ein muss damit man MC mitkonnte...und da steckte verdammt viel arbeit drin und da gabs auch nicht auf 60 das erste epic da hat man sich für viel gold nen gutes BLAUES item von nem schmied herstellen lassen.Diese Sachen fehlen mir sehr mit BC einfach auch die arbeit die man aufbringen musste und im ganzén hat das ganze auch mehr spaß gemacht als auf 70 nach 2 tagen full episch darum zustehen.Ein Nebeneffekt wär dann auch das Schmiede/Lederer wieder an Arbeit kommen...die Berufe sind sehr abgetaucht wenn man sie mit Pre-BC Zeiten vergleicht.Im großen und ganzen hat Blizzard mit Bc sehr viele Fehler gemacht das jeder Spieler der wow schon vor bc gespielt hat genauso sieht.Ich hoffe sie machen mit Wotlk das spiel besser stat schlechter und hauen diese Macken wieder grade!
> 
> PS:Auf Flames von irgendwelchen Leuten die jetzt grade 3 Monate spielen kann ich verzichten...ihr wart früher nicht dabei und könnt das ganze sowieso nicht nachvollziehen weil ihr nicht dabei wart also bitte bleibt weg!
> 
> Mfg



Man schafft niemals in 2 Tagen full S2 zufarmen... Und warum sollte ein T6 equipter besser sein als S2? T6 ist nun mal PVE und sollte Pvp'ler nicht weghauen können. Dafür kommt der Dmg von S2 nicht annähernd an T6 ran... Es ist schon gut wie es ist T-sets reissen im Pvp nix und S-sets im Pve nix


----------



## Dark Guardian (12. August 2008)

99% der Vorschläge hier sind einfach nur dumm...

1. Das Klassenbalancing -
Bei 9 Klassen die alle nach Möglichkeit individuell sein sollen ist ein perfektes Balancing sehr schwer bzw. nur zu erreichen wenn wirklich jeder 100% das gleiche kann was Klassen überflüssig machen würde. Blizzard macht das schon so gut es geht und da sich jeder beschwert die Klassen würden ihre Individualität verlieren und gleichzeitig nach Balancing heulen sollen es mal "fairer" machen. Sowas macht mal mal nicht in 10 Minuten....

2. Das PvP System - 
OpenPvP ist, wie es ist. Jeder gegen jeden, außer gegen die eigene Fraktion. Was sollte man daran ändern? Gibt nicht umsonst "umkäm,pfte" und "feindliche" Theretorien und es ist nicht umsonst ein Kriegsspiel. 

Schlachtfelder. Sind so auch völlig Ok. Das auf Realmpool XYZ Allianz oder Horde öfter gewinnt liegt wohl an den Spielern der verlierenden Fraktion. Da kann Blizzard aber auch nix dafür wenn IHR nicht spielen könnt. Oder soll auf jedem BG ein GM rumlaufen der "nach seinem ermessen" alle Spieler vom BG verbannt die nicht spielen können? Dann wird auch gejault das man nicht mehr ins BG kann obwohl man ja der Imba-Schurke schlechthin ist...

Arena ist sehr vom Klassen Balancing abhängig. Aber das ist wie oben erwähnt schwer zu finden. Außerdem muss man Arena nicht spielen. Ich für meinen Teil finde sowas sehr interessant. 

Ehre und Co... da könnte ggf. was geändert werden. Allerdings mus seine Lösung her die möglichst Dauezrocker und Casuals zufrieden stellt und einem nicht dazu zwingt pro Tag 10 Stundne im BG rumzuhängen.

3. Die Grafik -
Das Spiel ist schon einen Tag älter und sollte auf so vielen Rechnern wie möglich spielbar sein. Würde die Grafik soweit angehoben werden das sie "realitsisch" aussieht würden 50% aller Spieler nicht mehr spielen können. Das ist für Blizzard unwirtschaftlich - und wären 90% der Leute hier Blizzard - würden sie es bei ihren Egoismus auch nicht anders machen - oder verschenkt ihr Ingame mal eben 50% von all eurem Gold an andere Spieler?

4. Neue Inis
Blizzard hat einen Fehler bei Classic WoW gemacht und einen gravierenden bei BC. Leider schließen sich diese beiden Gegenseitig aus. Fraktion A will 40er Raids, Fraktion B ist mit 25er und 10ern besser bedient. Was also tun? 25er und 10er einbauen, weil die wesentlich leichter aufzuziehen sind als 40er und mehr Leuten die Möglichkeit zum Raiden geben.

Pre-Quests und Co. sind ein nettes Gimmick sollten aber kein MUSS sein. Auf Dauer nervt es einfach nur... und man kann auch grün/blau Equipt die Pre's schaffen... schaut euch einfach mal an wie viele Spieler sich heutzutage von ihren Kumpels und Gilden bei den einfachsten Standard Quests helfen lassen. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft die würdne die Pre's alleine machen oder so wie es gedacht ist?

5. Das Levelcap
Das Levelcap anzuheben versaut das Spiel in keinster Weiße. Der Übergang zwischen Classic und BC war nur sehr abgehackt weil es fast ein komplett anderes Spielgefühl ist. Da hat Blizz Mist gebaut und das hätte man gescheiter lösen können.

6. Itemvielfalt
Da könnte man wirklich was dran ändern... PvP/PvE Gear ist auch ok. Nur wie mand ran kommt. "zu leicht" ist es eigentlich nicht. Eher in dne Augen mancher "unfair". Mehr Legendäres Zeug würde ich nicht implementieren, denn dann wird aus FullEpic->FullLegendary - Legendarys werden vereinfacht - Geheule geht weiter. 

Blizzard macht schon einiges ziemlich gut. Einiges ist verbesserungswürdig aber einiges kann man nicht besser machen wenn man so viele Spieler wie möglich ansprechen will (was wirtschaftlich gesehen von Blizzared getan werden muss).

Leider denken die meisten hier nur aus ihrer kleinen eingeschränkten Sicht was für WoW schon längst den Todesstoß bedeutet hätte wenn ihr in Blizzards Chefetage sitzen würdet.


----------



## Deepender (12. August 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> WTF ich weiß ist deine Meinung und so, aber halloooo??? Du weißt schon was ein Mmorpg ist oder? Vergleich mal Diablo und Wow. na was fällt auf?


das beides von blizzard ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne joke,also da haste recht,die vorstellung is mal voll unterm gürtel^^


----------



## Serenas (12. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Anders machen? hmm, da gibts ne ganze menge. zum beispiel würde ich die geschichte der Draenei nochmal überdenken. Kann sein, daß ich da was falsch verstanden habe, aber: Die Draenei leben auf Draenor, werden von korrumpierten Orcs beinahe ausgelöscht, fliehen mit der Exodar & stürzen auf Azeroth ab. Da müssen die ja entweder sehr lang unterwegs gewesen oder aber seit geraumer Zeit auf den Azurmythosinseln rumlungern. Denn in dem Zeitraum zwischen ihrem Abflug & dem Absturz gab es den 1ten, den 2ten & den 3ten Krieg in Azeroth & danach sind nochmal 4 Jahre vergangen, bis die Geschichte von WoW beginnt? Was ist mit den Draenei dazwischen passiert?
> 
> Die Blutelfen haben die Exodar zum Absturz gebracht? Höh, wie haben sie denn das gemacht, zum Zeitpunkt der Flucht gab es noch nicht einmal welche & schon garnicht in Draenor.
> 
> ...



So wie ich die das ganze verstanden habe: Die Dreanei wurden ja fast vollkommen von den getäuschten Orcs ausgelöscht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lebte Durotan also Thralls Vater bereits.
Sie haben sich also ca. 60 Jahre versteckt. Während dieser Zeit passiert die ganze Geschichte mit Thrall. Zur der Zeit von WoW hatten die Blutelfen (Illidans Helfer) die Festung der Stürme gebaut mit Hilfe
von Plänen der Naaru. Die Draenei hatten sich eins gestohlen und sind geflohen, dieses wurde aber rechtzeitig manipuliert somit es auf Azeroth abstürzte.

Die einzige Ungereimtheit die mich wirklich stört: Kampf zwischen Orcs und Dreanei fand vor ca. 68 Jahre statt, da waren die D bereits 400 Jahre auf Dreanor.
Velen hat ja mit Hilfe der Naaru die Flucht geplant. Aber Archimond und die Eredar tauchen bereits 10.000 Jahre früher im 1. Krieg auf.

Ich sehe es als Fehler, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass die Dreanei ca. 9000 Jahre geflohen sind und Velen so alt ist. (Archi und Kil waren ja bereits Dämonen.)
Außerdem mein ich das Velen einen ungefähren Zeitraum nennt seit der Flucht und es waren keine 9000 Jahre.

PS.: Ich habe mir mal eine Verschwörungstheorie der Naaru zusammengelegt, kommt bald auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (12. August 2008)

Arena auf seperate server. Altes PvP system back. Die alten Schlachtfelder wieder zurück wie sie früher waren nicht mit dem flaggen debuff oder auf der map sehen wo die flagge ist in WS. 
Ohne diese gammlige resoucsen punkte im Alteractal. weil Wtf wen Drek thar oder vandaar nicht tod sind wie kann dann bitte das Alteractal vorbei sein? Rar Wieder als anständige stufe. Man war früher auch froh das man was rares hatte. Blizzard hat einfach den fehler gemacht allen epics hinterherzuschmeisen. Wie gesagt früher war man mit rar schon froh und stolz. So geile Events wie Zu AQ wieder. 

flamt mich aber so wärs n1


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann


Öhem... redest du jetzt von Untoten oder Verlassenen oder beiden oder wie?

@TE: MACHT ARENA BALANCED UND GIEV ÄPIIXXXXX! 
(Ja, das war ein Scherz)


----------



## Lorghi (12. August 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> So wie ich die das ganze verstanden habe: Die Dreanei wurden ja fast vollkommen von den getäuschten Orcs ausgelöscht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lebte Durotan also Thralls Vater bereits.
> Sie haben sich also ca. 60 Jahre versteckt. Während dieser Zeit passiert die ganze Geschichte mit Thrall. Zur der Zeit von WoW hatten die Blutelfen (Illidans Helfer) die Festung der Stürme gebaut mit Hilfe
> von Plänen der Naaru. Die Draenei hatten sich eins gestohlen und sind geflohen, dieses wurde aber rechtzeitig manipuliert somit es auf Azeroth abstürzte.



ok, das erklärt zumindest manches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dir


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Warum wollen soviele das alte PVP-System zurück? naja aber wenns jemandem Spaß macht 10 Stunden am Tag im BG zu verbringen...


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. August 2008)

Ein WoW-Chat mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung.
Sobald mehr als 2 oder 3 Fehler im Geschriebenen sind kann der Text nicht abgeschickt werden bis sie korrigiert werden. Statt dessen erscheinen über dem Char 2 große Eselsohren und alle um ihn herum kugeln sich vor Lachen.
Hmm... die Hauptstädte würden dann zwar aussehen wie eine Eselfarm, aber es wäre immer wieder lustig da... und vielleicht hilfts bei einigen ja auf Dauer mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ein WoW-Chat mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung.
> Sobald mehr als 2 oder 3 Fehler im Geschriebenen sind kann der Text nicht abgeschickt werden bis sie korrigiert werden. Statt dessen erscheinen über dem Char 2 große Eselsohren und alle um ihn herum kugeln sich vor Lachen.
> Hmm... die Hauptstädte würden dann zwar aussehen wie eine Eselfarm, aber es wäre immer wieder lustig da... und vielleicht hilfts bei einigen ja auf Dauer mal
> 
> ...



Dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Leschko (12. August 2008)

man sollte den vergeltzer pala mit anderen klassen gleich setzen!


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Ein WoW-Chat mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung.


Mich interessiert das ehrlich gesagt einen SCHEIßDRECK wie die Leute schreiben so lange ich es lesen kann!
Nur weil ihr bessere Rechtschreibung / Bildung haben müsst ihr nicht alle anderen dazu zwingen sich auf euer Level zu begeben.


----------



## Flooza (12. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ein WoW-Chat mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung.
> Sobald mehr als 2 oder 3 Fehler im Geschriebenen sind kann der Text nicht abgeschickt werden bis sie korrigiert werden. Statt dessen erscheinen über dem Char 2 große Eselsohren und alle um ihn herum kugeln sich vor Lachen.
> Hmm... die Hauptstädte würden dann zwar aussehen wie eine Eselfarm, aber es wäre immer wieder lustig da... und vielleicht hilfts bei einigen ja auf Dauer mal
> 
> ...




/dagegen  weil ich behersche sehr gut die Rechtschreibung, jedoch geht es viel schneller wenn man z.B alles klein schreibt. Solange man den Sinn erkennt ist doch alles ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Nur weil ihr bessere Rechtschreibung / Bildung haben müsst ihr nicht alle anderen dazu zwingen sich auf euer Level zu begeben.


Nur mal als Tip am Rand: nicht nur bei WoW kann Dir eine halbwegs gute Rechtschreibung weiterhelfen... das tut sie auch im späteren Leben, also weit NACH WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Kleinschreibung find ich auch nicht sooo störend, aber es sollte wenigstens richtig UND verständlich sein.


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

hätte garnicht damit gerechnet dass soviele antworten kommen Oo ! naja aufjedenfall ein paar gute vorschläge warn dabei


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Nur mal als Tip am Rand: nicht nur bei WoW kann Dir eine halbwegs gute Rechtschreibung weiterhelfen... das tut sie auch im späteren Leben, also weit NACH WoW


Was interessiert mich denn das spätere Leben, wenn ich WoW spiele? Ich will meinen Spaß haben und zu nichts gezwungen werden.


----------



## Melethron (12. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ein WoW-Chat mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung.
> Sobald mehr als 2 oder 3 Fehler im Geschriebenen sind kann der Text nicht abgeschickt werden bis sie korrigiert werden. Statt dessen erscheinen über dem Char 2 große Eselsohren und alle um ihn herum kugeln sich vor Lachen.
> Hmm... die Hauptstädte würden dann zwar aussehen wie eine Eselfarm, aber es wäre immer wieder lustig da... und vielleicht hilfts bei einigen ja auf Dauer mal
> 
> ...




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (12. August 2008)

Das man auf lvl 70 bleibt, und einfach durch neue addons neue contens frei schaltet und nicht immer lvelen mussS!!!!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(


jo fänd ich auch gut....


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Ich würde den ganzen Spielkrams wie Raketenmounts und andere Funitems wieder etwas einschränken. Früher war  es was Besonderes wenn jmd ein funitem wie die Täuschungskugel oder einen Willy hatte. Heute hat fast jeder die halbe Bank mit solchen Sachen vollgestopft. Steht man in Shat, fliegt ständig ein Helimount an dir vorbei, einer zündet sich mit seinem Raketenhelm weg, der nächste fliegt auf dem Rücken vorbei, der andere hat 20 verschiedene lvl 1 pets die er ein und auspackt, Mojo rennt mit nem Spielerfrosch auf nem Mount rum, man kommt sich vor wie im Zoo oder Zirkus.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Das man auf lvl 70 bleibt, und einfach durch neue addons neue contens frei schaltet und nicht immer lvelen mussS!!!!


ich weiß garnicht warum immer alle wegen dem Leveln heulen. Ich find mit neuen Gebieten und neuen Quests machts viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weddingcrusher (12. August 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> jo fänd ich auch gut....




was habt ihr alle gegen gnome ?


----------



## Xorxes (12. August 2008)

Also ich würde z.B Housing einführen! Das man dann mit Gold:  Möbel, Deko kaufen und seine Trophäen über dem Kamin präsentieren kann... oder wenigstens Gildenhäuser wo nur die Leute reinkönnen die in einer Gilde sind.. bzw ein Gruppen-Invite von den berechtigten Leuten bekommen.

Denn das würde denk ich dann nochmal den Sucht-Faktor erneuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Und natürlich immer neue Gegenstände einbauen wenn man updated!


----------



## Prizzy (12. August 2008)

Hier mal eine ganz revolutionäre Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich stört am meisten diese Itemgeilheit, die durch das Spieldesign geradezu gefördert wird. Wenn man/frau beim looten verzichtet zu Gunsten anderer Chars, dann ist das zwar sehr nett, aber nur mit Nachteilen behaftet, weil ohne gute Waffen und epic equip kommt man an gewissen Content gar nicht ran.

Also hier der Vorschlag:

beim Looten von Items bekommt wie gewohnt ein Char mit Bedarf/höchster Würfelzahl das Teil, und die anderen bekommen den Gegenwert in Gold und einen Leihgutschein, für den sie in einem Leihhaus Items nach Wunsch für gewisse Zeit ausleihen können.
So können Chars, die sonst nie an T6 oder legendary's kommen würden, diese für 1-2 tage tragen, um zB in eine highend Instanz /Raid mitgehen zu können.
Die Leihzeit ist begrenzt und läuft wieder ab. Dauerhaft behält man die gelooteten items wie bisher.

Neu müßten also das *Leihhaus *implementiert, sowie *Leihgutscheine *für das Ausleihen von Items auf Zeit.

Na, wie findet ihr das ?


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle gegen gnome ?


Gnome sind klein, männliche Gnome sind zu 100% hässlich und weiblichen will ich immer die pinken Pferdeschwänze ausreissen. Sie machen furchtbare Geräusche, sei es beim Sterben oder beim Lachen. Die Musik in Gnomenbereichen wie dem Tüftlerbereich in IF oder Gnomeregan macht wahnsinnig, Gnomen NPCs geben aus Prinzip sinnlose Kommentare von sich und staunen auch nach 3 Jahren Wow immer noch wie groß ich bin. Jedes noch so beeindrucktende Items sieht in Gnomenhänden wie Kinderspielzeug aus. Gnomenmounts sind vollkommen ungerechtfertigt größer!!11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bar (12. August 2008)

Ich wäre für Dungeon-Herausforderungen.

Man stelle sich vor, es gibt Instanzierte Dungeons die man nur zu zweit oder zu dritt machen kann
 - so wie im PvP die 2vs2 und 3vs3 Arenateams -
 die sich bei betreten aus verschiedenen Gang und Raum Bausteinen zufällig zusammensetzen. (Ähnlich wie in Diablo)

Besser noch:

Ein NPC, den man ansprechen kann für einen 2er oder 3er Söldnerauftrag, 
der Portet euch dann direkt in ein (auch Outdoor) Bereich in dem es eine Zufällige Aufgabe zu erledigen gibt.
z.B: 
- Eine Karawane begleiten und beschützen, 
- 20 Spinnennester aufspüren und vernichten, 
- Eine kleine Burg bei einer belagerung beschützen, 
- In einem Dorf einen Banditenhauptmann jagen, 
- Eine Taurenhäuptlingstochter befreien 
- Aus einem Gefängnis ausbrechen
- etc.

Hauptsache Zufällige, Modular und PvE Inhalte für 2 und 3 Spieler.


----------



## Lothron-Other (12. August 2008)

Mehr Story, vielleicht auch noch das sich die Welt ändern. Wenn man auf der Maxstufe wie bei der Sonnebrunneninsel das, wenn keiner mehr was macht das es sich auch zurückentwickelt. (Das aber nur mit Gebieten wo man mit max lvl ist.)


----------



## Vanier (12. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht warum immer alle wegen dem Leveln heulen. Ich find mit neuen Gebieten und neuen Quests machts viel Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich auch aber es gibt Leute für die Besteht WoW "leider" nur aus dem Maxlevel... das ist leider auch die mehrheit...

In WoW wär erwünscht:

-Housing

-Ein Zierwerksystem ,Ähnlich dem von HdRO (dann könnte man z.B. auch die alten 60er Sets ohne groß Nachteile tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Trullinchen (12. August 2008)

Veränderungen im PVP / BG - System.
Ein System mit EP - Möglichkeit und eins ohne.
So können Twinks ihr "Fun" PVP machen und 
der Anfänger hat auch eine reelle Chance an ein Paar Marken zu kommen.

Individuelle Kleidung, vielleicht durch einen Schneider der einen Goldrand drauf stickt 
oder der Juwelier welcher eine Brosche herstellen kann 
oder der Schmied der Sporen an die Stiefel bastel oder oder oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr Abwechslung bei den Tagesquest`s.
Die Anzahl ist ja schon ordentlich, nur wird es auf Dauer sehr eintönig.
150 verschiedene Quest`s, welche via Zufall jeden Tag ausgewählt werden.
Dazu könnte man auch Lowlevel Instanzen nutzen.

Bessere Möglichkeiten Ruf einzelner Fraktionen zu erlangen.

Erklärung (Beispiel):
Der Juwelier renn auf die Insel macht seine Tagesquest`s,
sammelt schön Gold und Ruf.
Bekommt relativ schnell Ruf und nötiges Gold für viele Rezepte zusammen.
Hingegen der Verzauberer hat es von Anfang an schwieriger.
Viele Droprezepte und später fast alle Rezepte Rufabhängig (meist ehrfürchtig)
und das bei verschiedenen Fraktionen.

Lösung:
Berufsbedingte Tagesquest`s die Ruf für wählbare Fraktionen bringen,
bzw. Sammelquest`s  wo bestimmte Materialien geliefert werden müssen.


----------



## böseee (12. August 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> man sollte den vergeltzer pala mit anderen klassen gleich setzen!


spiel beta ich als grün blauer .mach 5728 autohit an nem normalen mob.im normalen mach ich 5200 crit an curator in Blue/Epic


----------



## Abychef (12. August 2008)

Keine Epischen PvP klamotten mehr für Ehre
den komischen Werbt einen Freund Bonus auf dem alten Stand
Mehr Story
Weniger Spieler mit blödem Verhalten , was wohl schwer umzusetzen ist ^^

Das wären wohl so die Sachen die mich Momentan noch stören.


----------



## iReap (12. August 2008)

imba r0xx0r äpiXxx für alle!


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> Weniger Spieler mit blödem Verhalten , was wohl schwer umzusetzen ist ^^




^^wie gesagt FSK 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







PS: ja ich bin Kiddyhasser, was dagegen?


----------



## Fräggy2 (12. August 2008)

das einzigste was ich ändern würde... ich würde wow wieder auf die zeit zurück versetzten wo man nur bis 60 lvl´n konnte... hat am meisten fun gemacht


----------



## Valleron (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> stimmt weil für den lichkönig ja zukünftig die todesritter kämpfen sollen (korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege ^^)



Die Todesritter wenden sich von Arthas ab und sind auf den Seiten der Allianz/Horde.


----------



## MadRedCap (12. August 2008)

PvP-Gear abschaffen!


----------



## Flooza (12. August 2008)

Bar schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Dungeon-Herausforderungen.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, es gibt Instanzierte Dungeons die man nur zu zweit oder zu dritt machen kann
> - so wie im PvP die 2vs2 und 3vs3 Arenateams -
> ...




was hast du gegen 5er grp so wie jetzt ?


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> PvP-Gear abschaffen!


 Wieso?


----------



## ChAkuz@ (12. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ^^wie gesagt FSK 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was soll das bringen? die die noch keinen personalausweis haben sind mit dem ihrer eltern angemeldet, und auch bei über 18 jährigen sind viele kiddys dabei.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sry meinte natürlich mit dem konto ihrer eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil unter 16 jährige sind doch nich zahlungsberechtigt, bzw. fähig


----------



## Arithos (12. August 2008)

So eine Liste könnte man so endlos führen, aber fürn Anfang:

Ich würde das Spiel wieder etwas anspruchsvoller machen (wie es war) indem man wieder n paar mehr Elitegegner hat, ein paar mehr Prequestreihen, die ja auch größtenteils abgeschafft wurden, usw. Also momentan ist es einfach nur zu einfach irgendwas zu erreichen, man braucht sich nicht mehr anstrengen.

Weiters würde ich das Hauptaugenmerk wieder weniger auf PvP legen bzw die PvP Sets nicht so gestalten, dass sie die PvE Sets so total überrulen bzw wenn schon, dann solche geilen PvP Sets nur über ein System zu bekommen, wo man sich wieder anstrengen muss (zB Rang 14 wie früher)

Außerdem würde ich das ganze WoW mehr nach der Story ausrichten nicht umgekehrt. Auch wenn Blizzard meint das is alles schon jahrelang geplant, aber bei vielen Dingen sieht man einfach, dass die Story zugunsten des Gameplays vermurkst wird.


----------



## Eckhexaule (12. August 2008)

Ich möchte das alte PVP-System wieder!
Mein einziger Wunsch!
mimimi und ausserdem will ich Käse!


----------



## Garafdîr (12. August 2008)

Ich finde die von Blizz könnten bei WOW ein paar Sachen einbringen wie bei HDRO so wie; Nachnamen für die Chars, ein Haus kaufen für den Char das man auch möblieren kann.
Ein Tattoo-Shop währe vielleicht auch was für Männer und Frauen. Finde auch das egal welche Fraktion alle Reittiere reiten können sollten, späziell für die Untoten sollten die Reittiere demändsprächend aussehen so wie Untoterwolf (Orcreittier), Untotersaurier (Trollreittier), Untotervogel (Blutelfenreittier), Untoterwidder (Zwergenreittier), Untotersebelzahntieger (Nachtelfreittier), Verosstetes/Durchgerosstetesreittier (Gnomenreittier), das gleiche find ich auch für die Flugreittiere, usw. Cool währe auch noch größere Taschen die man an den Reittieren platzieren könnte. Und das man vileicht auch noch für die Reittiere auch noch Rüßtungen kaufen könnte und für manche Leute die Rüßtungen herstellen können, auch die Rüßtungen für das Reittier herstellen könnten. Die von Blizz könnten auch mal außerhalb der großen Städte so wie zum beispiel, Unterstadt, Schturmwind, usw, sollten die echt mal Ställe machen. Damit man dort seine Reittiere abgeben kann und nicht mehr in den großen Städte reiten kann. Es geht zwar schneller, aber wenn die alle auf ihren Reittiere sitzen und vor dem Postkasten stehen so das man überhaupt nicht mehr dran kommt finde ich es so zimmlich bescheiden. Die Ställe sollten auch nicht so teuer sein. Einfach das Reittier dort abgeben und wenn man aus der großen Stadt raus kommt, das Reittier wieder abholen. Wenn man das Reittier noch bei sich in der Tasche hat, müßte man nicht in die große Stadt reinkommen, nur ohne Reittier. 
Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, das währe währen die Werwölfe als Spieler Char für alle Fraktionen, die sich in jeder Vollmondnacht in einem Werwolf ferwandelt. Natürlich sollte man auch bei dem Werwolf auch die Fellfarbe haben die der Char als Haarfarbe hat amsonnsten das man die Fellfarbe selbst bestimmen können bei der Charakterauswahl.
Finde auch das man den Geisterwolf als Jäger wieder einfangen können sollte.
Was auf jedenfall geändert werden sollte das ist die sache mit dem AH. Die von Blizz sollten echt mal was dran ändern das die Gegenstände nicht mehr für Wucherpreisen reingesätzt werden. Wie zum beispiel den Papagei (Haustier) das es in der Beutebucht für ca 4 Silber zu kaufen gibt, im AH unverschämterweise für über weiß ich nicht wiviel Gold zum sovortkauf steht. Blizz sollte da echt mal was ändern, das man egal um welche Gegenstännde/Dinge geht, das man nicht mehr so viel Geld verlangen darf. Wie soll zum beispiel ein Spieler der gerade mal angefangen hat zu spielen, irgend welche Gegenstände für Erste Hilfe oder so braucht, so vieliel Geld auftreiben das die sich 20 oder mehr Stoffe oder so im AH erwerben zu können bei den wucherpreisen.

In moment fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr ein. Giebt bestimmt noch mehr was man noch machen könnte.


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich möchte das alte PVP-System wieder!
> Mein einziger Wunsch!
> mimimi und ausserdem will ich Käse!


Was gefällt dir denn am neuen nicht und was war beim alten besser?


----------



## MadRedCap (12. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> Wieso?


WoW =/= PvP


----------



## MadRedCap (12. August 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> So eine Liste könnte man so endlos führen, aber fürn Anfang:
> 
> Ich würde das Spiel wieder etwas anspruchsvoller machen (wie es war) indem man wieder n paar mehr Elitegegner hat, ein paar mehr Prequestreihen, die ja auch größtenteils abgeschafft wurden, usw. Also momentan ist es einfach nur zu einfach irgendwas zu erreichen, man braucht sich nicht mehr anstrengen.
> 
> ...



Fullquote, aber 100% /signed


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> was soll das bringen? die die noch keinen personalausweis haben sind mit dem ihrer eltern angemeldet, und auch bei über 18 jährigen sind viele kiddys dabei....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin bin so naiv zu glauben das manches noch kontroliert wird in der World of Warcraft -.- tut mir leid oO
und ich wage zu behaupten das sich die Zahl der nörgler und flamer um ein vielfaches dezimieren würde wären nurnoch spieler ü 18 online....
aber das ist nicht das thema...


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> Was gefällt dir denn am neuen nicht und was war beim alten besser?


Ja lieber Herr Emo, mich regen diese "ich will die lvl 60-Zeiten zurück!"- spammer auch echt grottennervig, ich weiß nicht wo da der Unterschied sein soll ob ich 1x die Woche Kil´Jaeden oder Kel´Thuzad lege^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (12. August 2008)

Will die PVP-Ränge wieder!
Wenn Du den entsprechenden Rang hast bekommst gescheites.
Heute leechen mir zu viele im bg rum.
Ist echt nervig!

Und im PVE noch die Pre-Quest wieder einführen! Jetzt hängt jeder mit grünem Zeug z.B. in Kara rum.

Und der Käse fehlt immer noch.

@garafdir

Das hört sich an als würde einer ohne Pause reden!
Und die Fehler sind auch heftig.

Edith
Ich will die Pre-BC Zeiten nicht zurück sondern nur das alte PVP-System


----------



## Disel (12. August 2008)

die kiddies verbannen bringt im endeffekt auch nicht viel, jeder der 14 Jahre alt ist wird jemanden finden zB Eltern die für Ihn den Account herstellen, solange man die spieler nicht per webcam überwacht (was nicht gehen wird), kann man nicht feststellen ob jetzt wirklich der accountbesitzer spielt.
Man kann das Spiel auch auf 30 Jahre hochstufen im Endeffekt wirds nichts bringen, kiddies wirds immer geben


----------



## Geibscher (12. August 2008)

Nen Aufnahme-Test einführen damit die Noobrate gesenkt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Disel schrieb:


> die kiddies verbannen bringt im endeffekt auch nicht viel, jeder der 14 Jahre alt ist wird jemanden finden zB Eltern die für Ihn den Account herstellen, solange man die spieler nicht per webcam überwacht (was nicht gehen wird), kann man nicht feststellen ob jetzt wirklich der accountbesitzer spielt.
> Man kann das Spiel auch auf 30 Jahre hochstufen im Endeffekt wirds nichts bringen, kiddies wirds immer geben



ja leider... man wird noch träumen dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> Warum wollen soviele das alte PVP-System zurück? naja aber wenns jemandem Spaß macht 10 Stunden am Tag im BG zu verbringen...


Ich denke das macht viel spaß. mir macht es auch spaß sich mit anderen zu messen, es geht au´ßerdem hauptsächlich um die ränge son bissl zum "show what u got" und so.. das pvp sollte einfach interessanter egstalltet werden, genug leute wollen pvp machen, viele sogar nur. so wärs spannender, zudem könntich das gleiche sagen, wem es spaß macht. alleine. den ganzen tag zu farmen, oda dann am abend 2-3 stunden lang zu raiden mit seiner gruppe.. naja^^


----------



## Mace (12. August 2008)

Ich würde:
-wow classic server erstellen
-mehrere neue klassen und fraktionen einbringen
-illidan nahezu unbesiegbar machen genau wie kil`jaeden
-hogger als lvl 70 raidboss in kara platzieren
-das t6 set auf eine kommplette ausrüstung ausbaun sprich schmuck ringe etc

und vieles mehr


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Will die PVP-Ränge wieder!
> Wenn Du den entsprechenden Rang hast bekommst gescheites.
> Heute leechen mir zu viele im bg rum.
> Ist echt nervig!
> ...



Das mit dem Leechen is ja schön und gut aber machts dir spaß 10 Stunden pro tag im BG zuhocken damit du nicht absteigst?
Und ausserdem wenn du einen hohen Rang hast zeigt es ja nicht mal was von Skill, sondern das man viel Zeit investiert hat.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Also ich find das mit dem Kiddies nerven enfach doof..^^ mal echt, wenn sie wirklich nerven und flamen, kriegen sie eh nen timeban, und von mal zu mal länger, irgenxdwann vieleicht sogar nen dauer bann. aba mal echt, bei jedem onlinespiel ist das so. zumind bei jedem woran kinder spaß haben, dort ist auch immer nen teil der kommunity zwischen 12-16 und zudem können sich auch viele gut benehmen, zudem werd ich auch oft von erwachsene geflamt.. gibt genug hauptschüler und arbeitslose die genug geld haben wow zu spielen und dafür 2-3 mal im monat eben nix zu mittag essen^^ (nein dawar jezzt keine beleidigung gegenüber hauptschülern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> Das mit dem Leechen is ja schön und gut aber machts dir spaß 10 Stunden pro tag im BG zuhocken damit du nicht absteigst?


is jezz ma gut.. 10 stunden.. ich war rang 12 und das bei 3 stunden am tag, man muss nur effectiv sein.. und wie egsagt ich wär nur für die ränge als style faktor. und zudem ist das bei raiden doch auchso. da raids iwi net gerecht sind (wär für abzeichen pro boss und dann halt normal kaufen jeder selber) denn kenne genug die 3-4 mal kaara gehn und full equiptet sind (dropchance, kein anderer z.b mage nur man selber.. oda einfach ne gruppe die full equiptet ist und dich zieht) .. unfair unfair unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamiya (12. August 2008)

Mal schaun was wir da haben :

 - Mehr Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten zwischen Horde und Alli. Evenutell eine gemeinsame Sprache. Fände ich für RP-Zwecke super. Auf Schlachtfeldern natürlich weiterhin nicht möglich.  ( wird aber wohl kaum auf viel Nächstenliebe stoßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Gildenhäuser ( oder allgemein Housing )
- mehr Viellfalt in der Optik des Equips
- eigene Hauptstädte für alle Rassen ( also auch für Trolle und Gnome>Gnomeregan zurückerobern ) 
- abschaffen der Abhärung
- verhindern das "Zaubermacht" eingeführt wird
- Entfernen des Zauberschaden auf Heilerequip
- In den Deff- und Heilerbäumen einen Skill (Buff) einführen, welcher den Schaden des Zaubernden um einen angemessen Betrag (oder Prozentsatz) erhöht, um schneller questen zu können. Um die Klassen nicht zu overpowern, werden die Heilungs- bzw die Deffwerte reduziert, solange der Buff aktiv ist. Dieser Buff kann nur außerhalb von Instanzen gewirkt werden. Somit könnte man Tanks und Heilern evtl das questen und farmen vereinfachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Mehr Instanzen im Classic WoW Style und weniger Leuchtmumien und Vogelscheuchen. Ein Instanzkomplex wie das Kloster wäre mal wieder schön.
- Neuer Verwandlungszauber für Magier: Pinguine
- Mehr Steampunk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( WoW ist nunmal kein Mittelalterspiel )


			
				Arithos schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem würde ich das ganze WoW mehr nach der Story ausrichten nicht umgekehrt. Auch wenn Blizzard meint das is alles schon jahrelang geplant, aber bei vielen Dingen sieht man einfach, dass die Story zugunsten des Gameplays vermurkst wird.



Hm..mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein ^^


----------



## Tante V (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Also ich find das mit dem Kiddies nerven enfach doof..^^ mal echt, wenn sie wirklich nerven und flamen, kriegen sie eh nen timeban, und von mal zu mal länger, irgenxdwann vieleicht sogar nen dauer bann. aba mal echt, bei jedem onlinespiel ist das so. zumind bei jedem woran kinder spaß haben, dort ist auch immer nen teil der kommunity zwischen 12-16 und zudem können sich auch viele gut benehmen, zudem werd ich auch oft von erwachsene geflamt.. gibt genug hauptschüler und arbeitslose die genug geld haben wow zu spielen und dafür 2-3 mal im monat eben nix zu mittag essen^^ (nein dawar jezzt keine beleidigung gegenüber hauptschülern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WOOAAAA was hast du gegen hauptschühler!!! Du ++++++ .....            scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar können sich kinder auch gut benehmen...aber leider nicht viele kinder. 
Ich will hier aber nicht mehr dazu sagen ein anderer Beitrag behandelt das thema auch in moment :>


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> - Mehr Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten zwischen Horde und Alli. Evenutell eine gemeinsame Sprache. Fände ich für RP-Zwecke super. Auf Schlachtfeldern natürlich weiterhin nicht möglich. ( wird aber wohl kaum auf viel Nächstenliebe stoßen  )


Da bin ich sehr stark dafür, vor allem wenn ich zufällig mal ne kleine Nachtelfin in der Wildnis treffe möchte ich mich mehr mit der beschäftigen anstatt nur /hi /knien /kuss /wasweißichnich zu schreiben.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Pinguin kriegen die magier doch (mit ner chance zwar nur aba sie krioegen^^) Steam punkt. ka was das ist. aba du hast recht wow ist kein mittelalter spiel mehr. da sie auf den anderen planeten weiter sind. iwi ist wow so halb zum final fantasy  "verkommen" da ist man ja auch mehr so mittelalter kampfstyl in hightech futuristischen umgebungen^


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

ka was du mit mehr machen meinst.. pervers..^^ Aba ich find auch.. finde auch bestimmte innis. also eig alle die eben ne gefahr für alli und horde dastellen, sollten in hordler und alligruppen möglich sein, das hatt blizzard sogar angedeutet letzens (habich glaubich irgendwo auf buffed gelesen) und das würd ja automatisch heißen, gemeinsame sprache.. ich hofe die heißt Warcraftisch xD^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Mag es sein das Steam punkt mittelpunkt heißt oda sowas? ^^


----------



## Healguard (12. August 2008)

> ka was du mit mehr machen meinst.. pervers..


Ich möchte einfach länger Zeit mit ihr verbringen, reden & so.


----------



## mib2000 (12. August 2008)

Physische Veränderung von lvl zu lvl^^ 
wär doch ma was für rp'ler... 
bin zwar keiner aber ich denk dass wäre nett


----------



## Gias (12. August 2008)

Wichtigste Änderung:
Ein Test beim auswählen auf RP server 

Obere Zeile "NUR FÜR RP SERVER AUSZUFÜLLENDER BOGEN"

darunter fragen wie: 
"Was ist RP?"
a: Rulen als Powergamer
b: Deine Muda
c: Rollenspiel

um Mitspieler wie "palatunte" "YUckFou" effektiv aus dem Server raus zu  halten 
(Allein Anforderung denken zu müssen bei dem Test sollte die meisten dieser Gesellen schon verschrecken)


Dannach kann man sich um Spielinhalte kümmern:

-Vanish Bug endlich fixen

-S1/S2 Set für Gold verkaufen (Trinkets, Ringe, Gürtel,Schuhe, Amullete, Edelsteine noch immer über Ehre aber Hauptsache guten Start für neue 70er)

-Item vormerk Funktion = Interner Zähler, sobald man 10 Mal Innstanz gegangen ist und bis dahin Item nie dropte, dropts dann automatisch -extra für die vom Pech verfolgten die auch bei 20 Instanzbesuchen es nich dropen sehen :]

-Verbessertes Gildensystem :
-Gilden steigen im lvl für extragoodies -> Zb Standarte statt nur Gildenwams für Leader etc
-Für eine kleine Gold Unsumme eigenes Gilden-Tabard erstellen (Entweder per Upload von Bildatei oder Ingame wie Paint) 
(Gibt reichlich alte Spiele wo das schon ging warum also nicht auch wow?)

-Auswahl option im Display den Leucht-Effekt von Verzauberungen ab und an zu  schalten (Finds Teilweise störend)

Das wär das gröbste


Anonsten gäbs noch einiges was ich mir wünschte  aber als Dev nie machen würde weil es den Timesink reduziert und damit die Kundschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(



Die Verlassenen wie wir sie von der Horde kennen haben sich von Arthas und der Geißel abgewannt und sind zur Horde übergelaufen weil Sylvanas Windrunner als einstige stolze Hochelfin es nicht ertragen konnte was Arthas ihr und ihren Gefährten angetan hat. Die Verlassenen passen also genau so wenig zur Geißel wie die Menschen. 

Allerdings würde ich die Story in WoW auch viel mehr verdeutlichen und wieder das spiel mehr PVE lastiger gestalten wie es vor BC war.


----------



## Gias (12. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Will die PVP-Ränge wieder!
> Wenn Du den entsprechenden Rang hast bekommst gescheites.
> Heute leechen mir zu viele im bg rum.
> Ist echt nervig!



Newsflash die PvP Ränge gabs auch für Leechen

Im Grunde hat das System täglich afk im BG rumstehen sogar mehr belohnt 
als Spieler die 1-2 Mal die Woche konzentriert BG spielten


----------



## Sedraku (12. August 2008)

Ich wäre ja immer noch dafür, dass man anstelle eines Titlels ein Nachnahme einblenden könnte.


----------



## Ötzalan (12. August 2008)

Ich fänd es gut, wenn man pro Server nur einen einzigen Char haben dürfte (den man löschen kann wenn man feststellt das die Klasse nicht auf einen passt). Dann wären twinks ne vergangenheit und das wirtschaftssystem des Auktionshauses würde wieder gesunden! Berufe sollten in den Vordergrund rücken. Dabei denke ich an innovationen: Die möglichkeit über Eastereggs in Form von Worlddropquests welche einmalig zu finden sind, einzigartige Rezepte zu lernen durch eine kleine aber schwere und zeitlich begrenzte Questreihe!

So würden einzigartige Rüstungen, Schmuckstücke, Tränke etc entstehen und das wäre etwas wo jeder Beruf, jeder Char etwas haben kann worauf er stolz sein kann und darf.

Jeder Bergbauer, Schmied etc kann in seiner Berufskategorie einzigartige Sachen herstellen wenn er mit viel viel Glück einem solchen für den tag zeitlich begrenztem Easteregg quest begegnet und findet. *träum*

unrealistisch ich weiss... aber das fänd der Ötzalan prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß

Edith möchte dazu noch anfügen: Vielleicht fällt es vielen Spielern dann auch nicht mehr so schwer beim Posten von diesen "einzigartigen" Items mal zu schreiben: Wow, echt nice. Alternative zum bisherigen: Lol Lowie Item! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (12. August 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine neue Gnomenstadt wünschen bzw. die Rückeroberung von Gnomeregane. Die Ini braucht man ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so dringend wie einst als nur die alte Welt existierte.
> 
> Gebt den Gnomen eine eigene Stadt!!!
> 
> ...



Dann aber auch den Trollen wär ja unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deswegen wird es wohl nie klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Einen seperaten WoW-Pre BC Server. Auf dem man nur den alten Content spielen kann. Offenbar gibt es ja einen ganzen Haufen von Spielern, welche lieber das "alte" WoW spielen würden.

So würden diejenigen die dazu Lust haben nich auf 50 Server verteilt und es wäre möglich mal wieder eine Grp für Ony zu finden.


----------



## ?!?! (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> is jezz ma gut.. 10 stunden.. ich war rang 12 und das bei 3 stunden am tag, man muss nur effectiv sein.. und wie egsagt ich wär nur für die ränge als style faktor. und zudem ist das bei raiden doch auchso. da raids iwi net gerecht sind (wär für abzeichen pro boss und dann halt normal kaufen jeder selber) denn kenne genug die 3-4 mal kaara gehn und full equiptet sind (dropchance, kein anderer z.b mage nur man selber.. oda einfach ne gruppe die full equiptet ist und dich zieht) .. unfair unfair unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön gebrüllt Löwe. 3 Stunden ist genau das was für Rang 12 ausreicht.... Für Rang 13 nicht.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (12. August 2008)

Ich würde im PVP ändern, viel, um genau zu sein die schlachten, einen neuen server für ein neues schachtfeld machen das doppelt so groß ist wie arathi, die ebenen Hügel, mit vielen Hügeln, aber relatvi flach und horde sowie allianz kämpfen in massenschlahcten gegen einandern, und zwar ECHTE Massenschlachten, nicht nur so 40vs40 sondern von allen ländern gleichzeitig alle server so 1.000vs1000 :O


----------



## Targuss (12. August 2008)

Ein Eignungstest zu Teamfähigkeit, Freundlichkeit usw, wonach die Spieler dann auf die Server verteilt werden.


----------



## Monsterwarri (12. August 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> Ich würde im PVP ändern, viel, um genau zu sein die schlachten, einen neuen server für ein neues schachtfeld machen das doppelt so groß ist wie arathi, die ebenen Hügel, mit vielen Hügeln, aber relatvi flach und horde sowie allianz kämpfen in massenschlahcten gegen einandern, und zwar ECHTE Massenschlachten, nicht nur so 40vs40 sondern von allen ländern gleichzeitig alle server so 1.000vs1000 :O



Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an allerdings wird bei 50% der Spieler die Schlacht aus Standbildern bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(



Gnome und Untote passen nicht dazu? Untote sind schon seit langer zeit verbündete der Horde, zumindest die Verlassenen anhänger Silvanas, und Gnome gab es in Warcraft auch schon genauso, in den Bombertrupps, irgendwo müssen die ja auch herkommen.....

Das mit den Großen Bossen der Geschichte kann ich nur zustimmen, aber wenn man daran denkt dass Ragnaros zum Beispiel einer der Götter war die Azeroth tyrannisierten bevor die Titanen kamen und in WoW im vergleich zu einem zwar deutlich bekannteren, aber doch sehr "einfachen" sterblichen wie Illidan so schwach ist (gut, er wurde zu früh erweckt, aber sollte trotzdem immernoch unglaublich mächtig sein), dann frage ich mich wieso sich früher die Leute nicht aufgeregt haben, vermutlich weil nur ein kleiner Teil die WC3 Geschichte komplett kennt? Weil jeder der WC gespielt hat die Helden daraus als etwas großes sieht und andere viel mächtigere garnicht kennt weil sie nicht im Spiel vorkommen? Aber na gut.....


BTT:

Ich würde an Blizzards stelle die Equipbeschaffung wieder erhärten, so dass nicht jemand der einfach lang genug Instanzen macht die man Random schafft am ende Waffen an hat die mit denen im Endgame vergleichbar sind (siehe Insel Marken items), oder dass jemand der im PvP nichts zum Gewinn des Spiels beiträgt dafür dass er das lange genug tut auch so rumläuft wie die besten PvPler ein paar Monate zuvor....
Die Casuals sollen natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen, aber auch nicht für ein bischen warten das selbe bekommen wie die die sich wirklich rein hängen


----------



## chimaria (12. August 2008)

nun gut ich würde eigeltich alles so lassen wie es is auser;D

die sache die da mit lich king kommen soll dass man jede raid ini mit 10 oder 25 leuten machen kann gibt zwar in der 25version bessern loot aba naja wer wird da schon groß rein gehen weil ich denke viele wollen nicht 25 leute zusammen suchen und koordiniren und als folge dessen werden nur noch die  aktiven raidgilden in die 25ger raids gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Die Leute die einen Pre-BC Server haben wollen haben wohl erst mit BC angefangen...


----------



## Dark Phill (12. August 2008)

Gnome und Dreanei abschaffen so dass nur Völker aus Warcraft vorkommen


----------



## Ghost305 (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Das alte fänd ich net so gut. aba fänd es ok wenn man die ränge trotzdem als "Show what u have got" usen könnte. zwar dann vieleucht sogar doppelt bis 3 mal so schwer ränge zu bekommen (bis auf den 14ten den sollten halt alle normal bekommen können ohne einschränkungen wie 0.5% des servers nur) dann würde man es auch irgendwann erreichen müste allerdings schon 3-4 monate investieren.. und die ränge auf die kannman dann auch hianrbeiten. als pvpler ist man schnell durch mit sachen und macht pvp zwar noch zum spaß allerdings ohne auf irgendwas hinzuarbeiten.. prinzipiell ist das pvp zu kurzweilig und zu wenig abwechslung. mit wotlk 2 neue gegenden finde ich auchnet so unglaublich viel. also die open pvp area und das bg. auch wenns mit zerstören ist. was ich gut finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht grade darum das nicht jeder newbie in 2 tagen s2 full hat sondern das auch die pvp leute sich ihren kram erarbeiten müssen das ist der Fakt!!!S2 hat man in 2 Tagen wann hast du T6 full?In nen paar Monaten!Und auserdem können daran auch gelgenheitspieler Spaß haben weil sie dann einfach pvp machen dauert dann halt länger bis sie ihr pvp Equip hätten.Früher war es SEHR gut ausgeglichen das war top...weil man sich entweder für den PVP oder PVE weg entscheiden konnte und am ende kam es auf die gleiche zeit heraus(pvp etwas schneller)bis sie ihr equip hatten.Das war gut balanced und das sollten sie aufjedenfall wieder einführen!!


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (12. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Gnome und Dreanei abschaffen so dass nur Völker aus Warcraft vorkommen



Spiel Horde muss aber trotzdem sagen:

Schon klar allys einfach ma 2 Völker weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Horde-Hunter 2 pets? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (12. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Gnome und Dreanei abschaffen so dass nur Völker aus Warcraft vorkommen



GNOME KOMMEN IN WARCRAFT VOR............

Erst informieren, dann reden, danke....

Und die Draenei kommen in der Warcraft geschichte auch vor, sogar schon bevor es Orcs auf Azeroth gab


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. August 2008)

- die noch freien Gebiete auf den alten Kontinenten sollten vielleicht so langsam mal eingebunden werden. Startgebiete für neue Rassen sind da glaub ich immer gern gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Shattrath könnte endlich mal ein AH bekommen, z.B. in die Bankhäuser eingebaut... hoffentlich denken sie wenigstens auf Nordend daran

- und wenn schon kein AH dann vielleicht ein Protal für 60+ Spieler von den Hauptstädten nach Shattrath... das der Ruhestein oft nur für Shatt reserviert ist nervt auf Dauer ziemlich.

- mehr Reittiere, es gibt ja genügend Viehzeugs das groß genug ist, das würde zumindest optisch für etwas mehr Vielfalt sorgen.

- etwas abweschlungsreichere Architektur, nicht jedes Gasthaus, Burg, Mine oder Höhle muß aussehen wie alle anderen

- das gleiche gilt für die Gegner, eine andere Bezeichnung, neue Farben und eine mit ansteigendem Level veränderte Körpergröße machen Wildschweine auch mit lvl 70 nicht interessanter

- und Naturschutzgebiete für bedrohte Arten... wohin die Gnome weggesperrt werden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost305 (12. August 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich würde es so einrichten, das niemand, der noch ein einziges grünes Item trägt, an einem BG teilnehmen kann. Das würde die Überlegenheit der Horde auf dem meisten Servern (und das muß man zugeben, das die Horde in diesen Dingen oft besser organisiert ist) deutlich abschwächen und so die BGs wieder interessant machen.



*das niemand,dernoch ein einziges grünes Item trägt*...wenn ich das schon höre kommt mir die K**** hoch tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 No Comment.Zu dem überlegenheit der horde schonmal auf Glutsturm gespielt?Wir Hordis gewinnen da nicht sehr oft obwohl ich schon fast sagen würde das es ziemlich ausgegelichen ist...das ist in jedem Realmpool anders und bezieht sich sowieso nur darauf mit wem du grade spielst ne schlechte gruppe erwischt jeder mal in einem bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu d


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2008)

Abhärtung entfernen, Heilung schwächen.

Epics wieder mehr wert geben (auch wenn ich sie nicht bekomme).

Mehr Events wie Öffnung von AQ.

Vllt endlich wieder keine neutralen Hauptstädte -.- Das zerstört die Atmosphäre. Is Blizz wirklich so faul, oder was is der Grund?

Und vieles mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> - etwas abweschlungsreichere Architektur, nicht jedes Gasthaus, Burg, Mine oder Höhle muß aussehen wie alle anderen



In WotLK gibt eine Menge neue Architekturen

@Xondor: Warum Abhärtung entfernen?


----------



## Tschillibilly (12. August 2008)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle für Gildeninseln oder Gildenhallen oder sonstwas, wo sich Gruppen mal treffen können. Man könnte in jeder Hauptstadt ne instanzierte Halle für die diversen Gilden einbauen, gibt eh genug Häuser, die leer stehen und wo man einfach nen Portal reinstopfen könnte. Das Erreichen dieser Gildenhallen könnte man per Teleport zulassen, so könnten Gildenmitglieder besser untereinander handeln oder sonstwas machen. Und  "Kommste eben SW?" "Nää, CD auf Ruhestein" würde wegfallen. Auch wenn sone Gildenhalle einfach nur nen lustiger AFK-Platz ist.
Wobei der Nachteil dann wäre, dass die Städe vllt dann etwas leerer sind. kA.. Sollen sich die Leute mal Gedanken drüber machen, die dafür bezahlt werden.

Desweiteren würde ich auch einführen, dass man Rüstungen färben oder die Kleidung sonstwie modifizieren kann, dass nicht jeder immer gleich aussieht.

Andere MMORPGs habens vorgemacht, dass man die Chars sehr individuell gestalten kann, von Gesichtsform über Augenfarbe bis hin zu verschiedensten Frisuren. Alles, was man in WOTLK bekommen wird, werden neue Frisuren sein. Toll.

Außerdem sollte sich hier nicht jeder anurinieren, der meint, man bekäme alles hinterher geworfen. Ich finde es gut, wenn Leute, die kaum Zeit zum spielen haben, ähnliche Erfolgserlebnisse haben wie die, die hier 12h am Tag rumgammeln. Schließlich sollte keiner benachteiligt werden, nur weil er ner geregelten Arbeit nachgeht. Sone Aussage wie "Dann kauft der sich eben kein Epicflugmount" sind doof, weil jeder das Recht auf gewisse Items haben sollte, ohne nen Jahr dafür stumpf farmen zu gehen, anstatt Spaß in der eh schon knappen Freizeit zu haben.
Müsste man halt nen Kompromiss finden, dass keiner arg benachteiligt ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Blizzard Zusatzangebote bieten, wo man z.B. für Geld Gold oder Gegenstände kaufen kann. 
Dass die Leute weniger lange spielen, wenn sie sich 2000G eben mal kaufen, anstatt es zu farmen, halte ich für unsinnig. Zusätzlich hätte Blizzard damit noch ne weitere Einnamequelle, die eigentlich ganz gut laufen müsste. Es wäre außerdem eine Alternative für Gelegenheitsspieler geboten, die sich ihr Epicflugmount für 20Euro kaufen, anstatt 2 Monate nur stumpf farmen gehen.
So könnte jeder noch besser entscheiden, wie er die Zeit im Spiel verbringen will, ohne irgendwie zwangsweise farmen zu müssen, um nicht völlig den Anschluss zu verlieren.


Ehm..

Naja, am wichtigsten sind trotzdem Gildenhallen und die Möglichkeit, sein Equip farblich zu verändern =)


----------



## Dwarim (12. August 2008)

Eindeutig Abhärtung abschaffen und am allerliebsten wieder alles auf pre-bc zurück setzen. Früher war WoW wirklich richtig "Episch" wie ichs mir vorgestellt hatte als ich angefangen habe. Aber jetzt ist alles nurnoch ein witz. Man bekommt epics hinterher geschmissen, skill braucht auch keiner mehr, 10 arena spiele in der woche reichen um sich nach ner gewissen zeit sein s3 gear zu kaufen. den black temple und sunwell haben schon so viele gilden down. Naxx war was besonderes, weltweit haben vllt max 30 gilden kel'thuzad down gesehen aber selbst das wird ja jetz zur lachnummer gemacht. Mit 10 mann die bisher (meiner meinung nach) geilste instanz seit wow anfang clearen ist einfach net normal. Es wird soviel für casuals getan, das is zwar gut aber langsam reichts.

Wenn das so weiter geht überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich nicht doch aufhören soll...

so far -- Mallyx


----------



## Dwarim (12. August 2008)

Eindeutig Abhärtung abschaffen und am allerliebsten wieder alles auf pre-bc zurück setzen. Früher war WoW wirklich richtig "Episch" wie ichs mir vorgestellt hatte als ich angefangen habe. Aber jetzt ist alles nurnoch ein witz. Man bekommt epics hinterher geschmissen, skill braucht auch keiner mehr, 10 arena spiele in der woche reichen um sich nach ner gewissen zeit sein s3 gear zu kaufen. den black temple und sunwell haben schon so viele gilden down. Naxx war was besonderes, weltweit haben vllt max 30 gilden kel'thuzad down gesehen aber selbst das wird ja jetz zur lachnummer gemacht. Mit 10 mann die bisher (meiner meinung nach) geilste instanz seit wow anfang clearen ist einfach net normal. Es wird soviel für casuals getan, das is zwar gut aber langsam reichts.

Wenn das so weiter geht überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich nicht doch aufhören soll...

so far -- Mallyx

sry für doppelpost, wenns geht pls löschen


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

Grundsätzlich habe ich wenig auszusetzen.

was mich stört:
- dass es Gegenstände gibt, die man weder entzaubern noch an einen NPC verkaufen kann.
- die Schliesskassetten sollte man abschaffen, da sowieso nur Crap drin ist, oder vom Inhalt her, aufwerten.

Ändern würde ich:
- das Aussehen des Equipp. ZB. durch Einführung eines Equip-Designer für Items (vielleicht ein neuer Beruf?). Die Eigenschaften des Item sollten aber dabei   erhalten bleiben.
- Einführen von 3 Hauptberufen.
- mehr Items die nicht bop sind (die auch aus Inis oder durch Berufe erstellt wurden).


----------



## Ghost305 (12. August 2008)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Also hallo erstmal ich muss sagen du hast echt kein plahn oder? Was hast du gegen Epice teile und gegen die t-sachen/waffen sehen doch nice aus ich sage ja immer machts doch besser oder einfach mal die fresse halten und und ich weiß was ich sage ich bin keiner der erst 2 tage spielt bin schon seid wc1 also sozusagen bin ich mit der wc-wow geschichte  und games etc aufgewachsen ^^ so .




Kann ich zu dir nur sagen LESEN! denken posten?Wie wärs wenn du erstmal den post lesen und versuchen zu verstehen würdest?Es geht darum fals es dir aufgefallen sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum das sie s1 dann s2 freigegeben haben das man in 2 tagen hat (Wo steckt die arbeit für full episch?)anscheinend hast du wow aber vorher noch nciht gespielt oder?Sonst wär dir vlt mal aufgefallen das sich jeder für nen blaues item damals den arsch aufgerissen hat das meine ich mit Free epics...zu den T Sachen und mal wieder kann ich nur sagen LESEN DENKEN POSTEN oder am besten die fresse halten nach deinen worten..ich habe damit t1-t3 mit t4-t6 verglichen machts klick?Und meiner Meinung nach haben sie da nachgelassen die alten T sets sahen einfach besser aus als die Neuen.Ich finde diese ganzen Kristall waffen usw jedenfals nicht so schick vergleich die mal mit Ashkandi o.ä


----------



## Belsina5 (12. August 2008)

die instanzen kürzer machen so das man da auch zur 2- oder zu 3 rein kann dd krieger heiler fertig
das lange suchen nach gruppe nervt mich sehr

für jede klasse + skillung andere klamotten die dann total anders aussehen
schöne klamotten für jäger frauen

pvp zb städte angreifen zerbomben und halten
mehr events wie böse elite bosse die die städte angreifen
wo dann ale zusammen gegen den bösewicht kämpfen und wo es eine nette belohnung gibt


----------



## Dwarim (12. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Ändern würde ich:
> - das Aussehen des Equipp. ZB. durch Einführung eines Equip-Designer für Items (vielleicht ein neuer Beruf?). Die Eigenschaften des Item sollten aber dabei   erhalten bleiben.



so ähnlich wie in hdro oder fly for fun?
da kann man zwar nicht den skin seiner waffe ändern aber es gibt extra schaltflächen in die man dann andere items, von denen nur der skin übernommen wird reinziehen kann.
Das man zb den skin vom t3 und bonis vom t6 hat.
Allerdings sollte im pvp dann das normale gear angezeigt werden, denn man sollte ja schon sehen ob da jetzt ein s3/s4 krieger vor einem steht oder en frischer 70er mit s2 schultern


----------



## Tschillibilly (12. August 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so am Tag machst, aber ich schaffe das nicht, mir in 2 Tagen S2 zu besorgen.. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das nichtmal viel Spaß machen würde...


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Abhärtung macht doch gerade das PVP-Equip aus. Ohne Abhärtung wird man von PVE Leuten zerfetzt. Wieso macht man dann nicht gleich PVE wenn man dort besseres Equip kriegt?


----------



## BlizzLord (12. August 2008)

Moment mal untote passen nich zur Horde wer hat das gesagt l2 read the story und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!!

O.K. Gnome sind sinnlos sind halt lückenfüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (12. August 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> die instanzen kürzer machen so das man da auch zur 2- oder zu 3 rein kann dd krieger heiler fertig
> das lange suchen nach gruppee nervt mich sehr



da kannste die inis auch gleich für einen alleine machen >.>
die suche nach ner gruppe nervt schon, aber zu 2 oder zu 3 in ne ini raubt jeder instanz den anspruch finde ich. Wäre absolut dagegen



> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so am Tag machst, aber ich schaffe das nicht, mir in 2 Tagen S2 zu besorgen.. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das nichtmal viel Spaß machen würde...



an 2 tagen habe ich nicht gesagt, aber nach ner zeit kriegt man (nicht grade schlechtes) equip für im grunde nichts. Sogar afk bots könnten sich irgendwann ihr s2 kaufen, denn melden tuen die meisten leute eh net wenn man sich bissl bewegt (habs net selber ausprobiert aber ich sehs ja selbst in bg's)


----------



## Galbadia (12. August 2008)

Die großen Warcraft Bosse nich so lächerlich machen. Illidan, Keal Thas ,Lady Vashj. Die sind viel zu einfach. Klar muss man sie legen. Aber die Bosskämpfe sind bei weitem nicht so vordernt, wie sie eigentlich hätten sein müssen. Wer Warcraft 3 gespielt hat, weiss was ich meine. 

Mehr 40er Inis. Naxx war bisher die einzige. Und soweit ich weiss. wird Arthas ( der Lichkönig^^ und eines der mächtigsten Wesen in WoW) eine 25er Ini, weis echt nich was das soll.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (12. August 2008)

Eine super Idee fände ich noch Klassen und Skillungsbezogene Soloinstanzen in die nur eine Klasse hinein kann, die dann auch auf bestimmte fähigkeiten der Klassen abgestimmt sind und ein gewisses können erfordern, zum Beispiel könnte man in der Jägerinstanz bei einer Mobgruppe sein Chain Trapping (dauerhaftes einfrieren eines Gegners mit der Falle) beherrschen müssen und ein Wildtier der Mopgruppe im Fear halten, dazu einen dritten Mob gut kiten der eine Art debuff auf den Jäger legt der den Schaden auf dauer erhöht so dass das kiten notwendig wird.....

Da ch selbst hauptsächlich Jäger spiele habe ich ihn als Beispiel genommen da ich mir dort am leichtesten etwas einfallen lassen kann dass auf die Klasse abgestimmt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den einzelnen Instanzen könnten dann Sets für die Klassen droppen die mit jedem durchlauf der Instanz verbessert werden, allerdings wird die Instanz auch jedes mal etwas schwerer, so dass die Spieler die ihre Klasse wirklich gut unter Kontrolle haben ihre Items sehr gut aufwerten können, und andere die schlechter spielen es eben nicht so weit schaffen, dadurch würden viele auch den Umgang mit ihrem Charakter in ganz speziellen Situationen lernen oder trainieren, zum Beispiel was CC angeht


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (12. August 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Mehr 40er Inis. Naxx war bisher die einzige.




Absoluter Quatsch, pre BC waren die Raids alle entweder 20er oder 40er Raids...... Naxx war die letzte der 40er


----------



## wuschel21 (12. August 2008)

ne Nager fraktion wäre ja mal hammer =) dan so für Vashi kämpfen und so =)


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> In WotLK gibt eine Menge neue Architekturen
> 
> @Xondor: Warum Abhärtung entfernen?




Weil sie das PVP zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Die großen Warcraft Bosse nich so lächerlich machen. Illidan, Keal Thas ,Lady Vashj. Die sind viel zu einfach. Klar muss man sie legen. Aber die Bosskämpfe sind bei weitem nicht so vordernt, wie sie eigentlich hätten sein müssen. Wer Warcraft 3 gespielt hat, weiss was ich meine.
> 
> Mehr 40er Inis. Naxx war bisher die einzige. Und soweit ich weiss. wird Arthas ( der Lichkönig^^ und eines der mächtigsten Wesen in WoW) eine 25er Ini, weis echt nich was das soll.


Nope. Die ganzen Pre-BC Instanzen waren 40er .

@Xondor: Wieso zerstören sie damit das PVP? Weil Leute mit Abhärtung nicht mehr von T6 Leuten besiegt werden?


----------



## Irmeli (12. August 2008)

@ Dwarim
 nee,  denke zB. an das Ändern der Farben, Robe od. Leibchen, und und... sollte auch für pvp gelten. Meine Hexe reitet kein Hexer-Mount, darfst 3x raten warum.^^


----------



## Ghost305 (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(



Ähm die Bücher gelesen W3 gespielt oder die quests INGAME gelesen?Wird einem doch klar gemacht das es von untoten einmal die Geißel giebt die noch für den Lich King arbeitet und einmal die VERLASSENEN die sich von der Geißel abgespalten hat und sich dann der Horde anschloss das kommt in der Story überall vor...wenn was in die Story sehr gut reinpasst dann das...und die Untoten passen doch sehr gut zur Horde da die Horde ja ziemlich oft als *Böse* dargestellt wird da passen untote doch perfekt rein...zu den Gnomen giebt es jetzt nicht soviel zuerzählen von der Story her aber vondaher könntest du ja auch sagen rein vom aussehen das die Tauren zu groß sind für die Horde.Ich persönlich finde das das so schon sehr gut passt(auch wenn sie für mich persönlich die Dreieier und die Elfchen hätten weglassen können) aber das kann jeder so sehen wie er will.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Schön gebrüllt Löwe. 3 Stunden ist genau das was für Rang 12 ausreicht.... Für Rang 13 nicht.


joah rang 13 konnten ja eh nur 0.5% des servers, es war4 also auch davon abhängig wieviel die anderen spielen, und da es arbeitslose gibt die 16 stunden zeit am tag haben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Stubbi88 (12. August 2008)

alle server resetten und nur denen einen account geben die vorher nen fragebogen zum Thema Warcraft richtig ausgefüllt haben

Es sind ja einige der Meinung das Gnome und Draenei nix mit Warcraft zu tun haben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> Ich würde im PVP ändern, viel, um genau zu sein die schlachten, einen neuen server für ein neues schachtfeld machen das doppelt so groß ist wie arathi, die ebenen Hügel, mit vielen Hügeln, aber relatvi flach und horde sowie allianz kämpfen in massenschlahcten gegen einandern, und zwar ECHTE Massenschlachten, nicht nur so 40vs40 sondern von allen ländern gleichzeitig alle server so 1.000vs1000 :O


klar, wenn du nen server erfindest der soviel aushält.. ich denke maximal ist 100 gegen 100 machbar und dann laggt es schon wie hölle


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Ich würde von Anfang an meine Brillen bei Fielmann kaufen


Ne Scherz..hm kp denke mal das is alles ok so wie es ist


----------



## Legacy (12. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich würde von Anfang an meine Brillen bei Fielmann kaufen



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT.: Ich würde nichts ändern


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich fänd es gut, wenn man pro Server nur einen einzigen Char haben dürfte (den man löschen kann wenn man feststellt das die Klasse nicht auf einen passt). Dann wären twinks ne vergangenheit und das wirtschaftssystem des Auktionshauses würde wieder gesunden! Berufe sollten in den Vordergrund rücken. Dabei denke ich an innovationen: Die möglichkeit über Eastereggs in Form von Worlddropquests welche einmalig zu finden sind, einzigartige Rezepte zu lernen durch eine kleine aber schwere und zeitlich begrenzte Questreihe!
> 
> So würden einzigartige Rüstungen, Schmuckstücke, Tränke etc entstehen und das wäre etwas wo jeder Beruf, jeder Char etwas haben kann worauf er stolz sein kann und darf.
> 
> ...



JA GENAU, GUTE IDEE: UND DANN BLEIT WOW STÄTIG AUF IHREN (NICHT WIRKLICH) ZEHN MILLIONEN SPIELERN UND JEDER DER ANFÄNGT DARF ALLEINE BIS 70 LVLN WEIL ES NIEMANDEN IN GANZ AZEROTH GIBT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GUTE IDEE: APPLAUSE FÜR UNSER GENIE !!


----------



## Galbadia (12. August 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch, pre BC waren die Raids alle entweder 20er oder 40er Raids...... Naxx war die letzte der 40er



Ja sry, hatte nur die grad im Kopf. Ok es gab mehrere aber mit BC kam ja wohl keine mehr.


----------



## Kathandus (12. August 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Eindeutig Abhärtung abschaffen und am allerliebsten wieder alles auf pre-bc zurück setzen. Früher war WoW wirklich richtig "Episch" wie ichs mir vorgestellt hatte als ich angefangen habe. Aber jetzt ist alles nurnoch ein witz. Man bekommt epics hinterher geschmissen, skill braucht auch keiner mehr, 10 arena spiele in der woche reichen um sich nach ner gewissen zeit sein s3 gear zu kaufen. den black temple und sunwell haben schon so viele gilden down. Naxx war was besonderes, weltweit haben vllt max 30 gilden kel'thuzad down gesehen aber selbst das wird ja jetz zur lachnummer gemacht. Mit 10 mann die bisher (meiner meinung nach) geilste instanz seit wow anfang clearen ist einfach net normal. Es wird soviel für casuals getan, das is zwar gut aber langsam reichts.
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich nicht doch aufhören soll...
> 
> so far -- Mallyx



Abh. dürfen sie nich mehr abschaffen, wenn schon garnicht damit anfangen, aber die line vom pve dmg is nun so hoch, das es ohne abh nich mehr geht..oder ich als hunter..ohne Abh läuft einfach nix... Was mit s1+s2 für ehre angeht, bin ich einverstanden, einfach so epic für ehre zu verkaufn is scheisse, und das mit s3 leechen naja, wenn man einfach ohne skill 10 spiel iner woche macht, dauert das eine saison biste mal was hast und dann gibts neue items,a ber trozdem bissli scheisse..aber du kannst dich nich beklagen mit s4 braucht alles ausser handschuhe ne wertung...also ein "noob" der immer seine 10 spiele gemacht hat, wir vllt handschuhe und hosen(1550) mal haben, aber brust(1600) und besonders helm(1700) wird der nie bekommen...und waffen + schultern garnihc der rede wert^^

mfg Kath


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> GNOME KOMMEN IN WARCRAFT VOR............
> 
> Erst informieren, dann reden, danke....
> 
> Und die Draenei kommen in der Warcraft geschichte auch vor, sogar schon bevor es Orcs auf Azeroth gab


Jep genau sie kommen tatzächlich vor die Gnome. z.b in den mörser truppen, und im gyrokopter, und weiterhin kommen die Dreanei, aber nur die premitiven, gibt ja sozusagen 3 sorten, die die man spielt. diese mit den komischen dingern im gesicht die immer sagen "licht, nicht vergessen, licht"^^, und eben diese braunen mistviecher.. die man eben aus wc3 kennt. D


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Kathandus schrieb:


> Abh. dürfen sie nich mehr abschaffen, wenn schon garnicht damit anfangen, aber die line vom pve dmg is nun so hoch, das es ohne abh nich mehr geht..oder ich als hunter..ohne Abh läuft einfach nix... Was mit s1+s2 für ehre angeht, bin ich einverstanden, einfach so epic für ehre zu verkaufn is scheisse, und das mit s3 leechen naja, wenn man einfach ohne skill 10 spiel iner woche macht, dauert das eine saison biste mal was hast und dann gibts neue items,a ber trozdem bissli scheisse..aber du kannst dich nich beklagen mit s4 braucht alles ausser handschuhe ne wertung...also ein "noob" der immer seine 10 spiele gemacht hat, wir vllt handschuhe und hosen(1550) mal haben, aber brust(1600) und besonders helm(1700) wird der nie bekommen...und waffen + schultern garnihc der rede wert^^
> 
> mfg Kath



Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem das man für S4 nun ein bestimmtes Rating brauch ist sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (12. August 2008)

Disel schrieb:


> die kiddies verbannen bringt im endeffekt auch nicht viel, jeder der 14 Jahre alt ist wird jemanden finden zB Eltern die für Ihn den Account herstellen, solange man die spieler nicht per webcam überwacht (was nicht gehen wird), kann man nicht feststellen ob jetzt wirklich der accountbesitzer spielt.
> Man kann das Spiel auch auf 30 Jahre hochstufen im Endeffekt wirds nichts bringen, kiddies wirds immer geben




wann rafft ihres endlich das auch viele "erwachsene" geistig zurück geblieben sind auch wenns hart klingt. das wort kiddie hat nichts mit dem alter sonderm mit dem geistigen alter zu tuen. und da sind wie schon gesagt viele erwachsene nicht besser als die 12-14 jährigen.


----------



## siqq (12. August 2008)

wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich direkt froh, dass ihr keine entwickler seid... ._. 
das einzige was ich abschaffen würde is die abhärtung.
und als nächstes die s1/s2 sets im T-Style.
is nur ne ermutigung für diverse casuals, mit dem equip zu raiden, nix zu reissen und dann die leute mit t6 zu flamen.
sry aber das musst ich mal loswerden, da könnt ich mich immer wieder drüber aufregen^^ 

ansonsten würd ich einfach mal gravierende bugs beseitigen anstatt nur sinnlosen mist zu patchen.
(vanish bug vom schurken <-> npc namen in strangle, ihr wisst was ich meine...)


----------



## MatschoDaNatscho (12. August 2008)

hatte mir damals schon son bissel kopp gemacht, also ....

Ich bin für eine 3. Fraktion, wie am anfang des threads schon erwähnt, allerdings als fraktion die Dämonen, da sie eine ständige bedrohung für die anderen Völker darstellen also warum nicht auch diesen mehr bedeutung bei messen und die wirklich pösen Playern auf unserm server die möglichkeit geben ihre sadistische Ader aus zuleben und die Allies und Hordler zuquälen^^

zum anderen ist das Thema Identifikation bzw. Eigzigartigkeit ein brenzliges thema da so gut wie nicht vorhanden...also einfach ne möglichkeit die klamotten(rüssis) zu verändern bzw. einen gewissen spielraum zur eigen darstellung zulassen wäre toll^^. Was wie ich finde als Gildenmember auch zu wenig bedeutung beigemessen wird. Ich bin in OG hab mein Wams meiner gilde an und wenn angezeigt den gildennamen überm kopf..HURRA ICH BIN EIN MEMBER VON XYZ..  meiner meinung zu wenig identifkation...was lustig wäre ne bestimmte fähigkeit die man nur als Member hat  und die sich dann in stärke und aussehn mit dem Rang ändert^^

das so einige gedanke die mir dazu wieder eingefallen sind.

LG an alle SHAMIS und die es noch werden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulld3mon (12. August 2008)

healstärke vierteln oder nur heals über zeit einfach dumm
bei pvp wenn man einen mutig und lange bekämpft und keiner so richtig die oberhand gewinnen kann und dan kommt ein pala vorbeikutschiert und zack wummm
hatte er voll leben und ich bin am arsch^^
und im pve eben so die tanks halten zwar viel aus aba gegen bosse wie illidan und archimonde wären sie eig 123.213.434.2324.242.578,34 mal tot
das ist scheiße man sollte richtig sehen können das wir kurz vorm scheitern sind da man sehen könnte wie viel leben der tank hat und das ein 2ter tank einspringen muss dan könnte er widerum durch heals over time geheilt werden

zB kampf gegen illidan er hat noch 40% hp -> der leader sagt: mist unser 3.ter tank hat nur noch 30% leben der maintank ist wider dran er hat sich mittlerweile erholt und ist fast wider bei 90%hp er muss chnell machen sonst bekommt er nicht die aggro^^

und mal einen bogenschützen einführen der nicht unbedingt magic feile hat und dan auch ein pet n waldläufer oder so


----------



## Ötzalan (12. August 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> pvp zb städte angreifen zerbomben und halten
> mehr events wie böse elite bosse die die städte angreifen
> wo dann ale zusammen gegen den bösewicht kämpfen und wo es eine nette belohnung gibt




Das fänd ich auch mal richtig cool! =) Nice Idee!


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Tschillibilly schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich auch einführen, dass man Rüstungen färben oder die Kleidung sonstwie modifizieren kann, dass nicht jeder immer gleich aussieht.


Wichtiger anspruchspunkt. wenig personalisierung, dabei wärs so einfach. es gihbt ja bei jedem teil verschiedene farbabteile. wenigstens das man sagt. ok ich mache das blaue an der rüssi orange und das weiße lila oda so, wär net viel arbeit und würde die personalisierung dies bisher gibt (ziemlich wenig) locka ver.. 20 fachen..


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Tschillibilly schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte sich hier nicht jeder anurinieren, der meint, man bekäme alles hinterher geworfen. Ich finde es gut, wenn Leute, die kaum Zeit zum spielen haben, ähnliche Erfolgserlebnisse haben wie die, die hier 12h am Tag rumgammeln. Schließlich sollte keiner benachteiligt werden, nur weil er ner geregelten Arbeit nachgeht. Sone Aussage wie "Dann kauft der sich eben kein Epicflugmount" sind doof, weil jeder das Recht auf gewisse Items haben sollte, ohne nen Jahr dafür stumpf farmen zu gehen, anstatt Spaß in der eh schon knappen Freizeit zu haben.
> Müsste man halt nen Kompromiss finden, dass keiner arg benachteiligt ist.


Aehm naja. mit dem flugmount hatte der der das sagte recht, denn. wer wenig zeit hatt, und net an nen epicflugmount kommt, der hatt auch kaum zeit es zu usen, oda braucht es auch für kaum irgendwas.. da reicht nen 60% mount


----------



## Cluberer (12. August 2008)

Altes Alteractal und Ehresystem, wobei das dann nicht ganz so krass


----------



## Bâlrok_Echsenkessel (12. August 2008)

Es haben zwar schon viele Member die meisten Punkte, die ich ändern würde, angesprochen, aber ich schreib, die 2 Punkte die unbedingt geändert gehören (wie ich finde):

1. Einführung des alten PVP-Systems (Abhärtung kann beibehalten werden): Wie schon oben oft erwähnt, kann man ohne Probleme mit ein bisschen PVP gutes Equip (z.B S2) erhalten usw. Früher benötigte man Ränge und konnte nicht 2 Tagen PVP sich schon ein Epic teil holen. Was mich auch gleich auf den nächsten Punkt bringt...

2. Kein nachschleudern von Epics und wieder 40er Raids: Früher bedeutete Epic wirklich noch Epic! Heute Läuft jeder mit Lila herum. Man kann heute mit 10 Randoms in eine Raidini und sich ein Epic nach dem anderen holen oder geht in eine Hero ini. Epics sind überhaupt nix mehr Wert im Gegensatz zu früher.


----------



## Skulld3mon (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Jep genau sie kommen tatzächlich vor die Gnome. z.b in den mörser truppen, und im gyrokopter, und weiterhin kommen die Dreanei, aber nur die premitiven, gibt ja sozusagen 3 sorten, die die man spielt. diese mit den komischen dingern im gesicht die immer sagen "licht, nicht vergessen, licht"^^, und eben diese braunen mistviecher.. die man eben aus wc3 kennt. D



nö gnome kommen nicht vor ich hab noch niek geschichte mit gnomen gehört
die teschnik freaks mit den scharfschützengewehren den dampfpanzer mörser trupp und den fliegedinger das waren die zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Die großen Warcraft Bosse nich so lächerlich machen. Illidan, Keal Thas ,Lady Vashj. Die sind viel zu einfach. Klar muss man sie legen. Aber die Bosskämpfe sind bei weitem nicht so vordernt, wie sie eigentlich hätten sein müssen. Wer Warcraft 3 gespielt hat, weiss was ich meine.
> 
> Mehr 40er Inis. Naxx war bisher die einzige. Und soweit ich weiss. wird Arthas ( der Lichkönig^^ und eines der mächtigsten Wesen in WoW) eine 25er Ini, weis echt nich was das soll.


lol da hattwer mit BC angefangen.. alle PreBc innis waren 40er. allso die raid innis für richtig gute items.. MC ONY BWL UND NAXX


----------



## Overbreaker (12. August 2008)

Die benötigte Teamwertung für Arenagegenstände ist etwas, was die Welt nicht braucht. Bei S4 könnte man sie so um 1600-1800 lassen, aber bei S3 ist es vollkommen überflüssig. Also ABSCHAFFEN BLIZZ!!!


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Vllt endlich wieder keine neutralen Hauptstädte -.- Das zerstört die Atmosphäre. Is Blizz wirklich so faul, oder was is der Grund?


Der Grund ist die Einstellung der Goblins. Die auch schon in WC3 einfach nur aufs Gold aus sind. Von welcher Rasse/Fraktion sie dieses bekommen ist scheiss egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat also nichts mit der Faulheit von Blizz zu tun.

Viel mehr neutrale Städte (außer dann noch Shat) gibts ja auch garnicht mehr oder?


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

MatschoDaNatscho schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine 3. Fraktion, wie am anfang des threads schon erwähnt, allerdings als fraktion die Dämonen, da sie eine ständige bedrohung für die anderen Völker darstellen also warum nicht auch diesen mehr bedeutung bei messen und die wirklich pösen Playern auf unserm server die möglichkeit geben ihre sadistische Ader aus zuleben und die Allies und Hordler zuquälen^^


Joar. dann gäbs auch endlich die Bösen in WoW (ja weder horde noch allys sind böse. beide sind nur so doof und rotten sich gegenseitig aus) wie im reallife halt.. ^^

Edit: ich fänd auch es sollte neutrale geben die man bei beiden fraktionen spielen können sollte, Goblins, Vrykul, Die Astralen (man säh das cool aus son paar netherzsachen die aus der rüssi rausgucken (wie bei untoten knochen) verschiedene farben davon also das weiße und lila und sowas^^, und dann wenn man rennt diese doppelgänger die (nicht alle aber manche) astrale hinterlassen, und z.B Hochelfen - Blutelfen ohne grün glühende augen (also welche die nie den sonnenbrunnen gesehn haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit 2: Ach und mehr noch für jede fraktion, die Mognatal (orc+oger) bei der horde. und die Oger selber.. bei alli fällt mir grad nischt ein ^^


----------



## Morder (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder hmh .... aber was ich gerne machen würde is die pre qs für *bt*, onyxia usw abschaffen ich finds dumm dass man dafür erst ne q reihe absolviern muss.



du meinst mit bt sicher black temple = schwarzer tempel? wenn ja die pre quests für mh und bt wurden bereits entfernt. für ony brauchste die pre quest weiterhin was ich persöhnlich ändern würde.


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. August 2008)

hatte im wow vorschlagsforum den dolchfächer für Schurken vorgeschlagen (als einziger und erster muha) xD nun kriegen wir schurken den ja tatsächlich mit dem addon ^.^

aber ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden mit wow so wies ist


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> hatte im wow vorschlagsforum den dolchfächer für Schurken vorgeschlagen (als einziger und erster muha) xD nun kriegen wir schurken den ja tatsächlich mit dem addon ^.^
> 
> aber ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden mit wow so wies ist


Echt? ihr kriegt den dolchfächer von maiev? ob der so geil ausschaut wie in wc3 xD^^

Edit: Fan of Knives an die macht, mal auf youtube gucken^^


----------



## Carwash (12. August 2008)

Rein spielerisch nichts die Storyanlehnung find ich auch in ordnung nur an der grafik würd ic hwas machen.

Die Grafik orientiert sich zwar an wc3 aber ich fänds mal inetressant die Grafik hochzuschrauben im sinne von gothic 3 oder so damit mans auch noch spielen kann und nicht jeder rechner abkackt. Es wäre mal ne schöne Lösung oder zumindest eine Option zwischen WoW Standart und der besseren Grafik anzubieten das wäre mal nett ansonsten find ichs gut außer das es manchen leuten das leben raubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. August 2008)

ich würde das design von pve- und pvp-items deutlicher von einander abheben....zudem bin ich für grössere instanzen wie damals brd oder strath....ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden


----------



## Erustan (12. August 2008)

ich nenne jetz nich alles was ich an wow ändern würde, ich zähle nur das auf was mir gerade so einfällt...

also,

-mehr Schlachtfelder (z.B. in Azshara gibt es eine Stelle wo man Allianz-Flaggen und Horden-Flaggen sieht aber irgendwie is da nix los, da könnte man z.B. ein Schlachtfeld einbauen)

-je nach Klasse soll sich die Statur der Rasse verändern, sprich Mensch Krieger = ziemlich muskulös, Mensch Schurke mittelmäßig muskulös und Mensch Magier eher wenig muskulös bis gar nicht

-die NPC´s sollten mehr Eigenleben führen und nicht immer nur an einer Stelle stehen, sprich einen Tagesablauf haben (was aber wahrscheinlich zu aufwendig wäre)

-evtl. mehr Videosequenzen bei ganz besonderen Ereignissen

-wie schon jemand vor mir sagte, viele items sehen vom icon-symbol gleich aus, da sollte es mehr unterschiede geben

-s1 wieder einführen und dementsprechend die ehrenkosten anpassen, finde es eigentlich schade das s1 weg is auch wenn es vlt niemand mehr braucht aber wer braucht denn noch t4?!

so das reicht erstma

LG


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Huntress: Was ist das denn für ein Kommentar? Hier wird explizit gefragt "Was würdet IHR anders machen an WoW?", natürlich muss man dann gleich torpedieren was einem nicht gefällt. Ich fände einen Singleplayer-Modus auch sehr cool, mal so ganz nebenbei, WoW würde sich klasse für sowas eignen.
> 
> Warum ein Singleplayer-Modus? Das bringt mich zu den nächsten Punkten in der "Was würde ich an WoW ändern"-Liste:
> - Strengere Namensvorschrriften
> ...



Ich finde es einfach amüsant das jemand von einem MMORPG verlangt einen Singleplayer-Modus zu haben. Da wäre es besser wenn Blizzard von Grund auf ein neues Warcraft RPG macht, mit einen kleinen Koop Multiplayer wie bei Diablo und fertig. Aber das gehört nicht in diesem Thread rein.

Tut mir leid wie ich das formuliert habe, aber ich finds einfach lächerlich... Ehrlich mal, ihr seid beim falschen Spiel gelandet wenn ihr sowas verlangt.

Ich denke wenn im Thread gefragt wird, wie man WoW verändern würde darf man auch seine Kritik zu den Vorschlägen anderer erläutern. Sonst gibt es ja nur Antworten auf die Frage des TEs und es entsteht keine Diskussion, wozu ein Forum da ist.

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Übrigen muss ich dir in allen Punkten zustimmen, außer vielleicht der Freigabe ab 16. Das bringt nichts, desto verbotener etwas ist desto verlockender ist das für die Jugend. Bevor wir jetzt wieder beim Thema ,,Kiddy" gelangen sage ich gleich : Geistiges Alter > Pubertätierend oder nicht...


----------



## Tidra-on (12. August 2008)

Ein paar Sachen sind ja schon angesprochen worden...

1. Pre Questreihen ...da scheint sich die Masse einig zu sein. Auch als Noch Nicht So Lange Spielender Wowler tendiere ich dazu.

2. Grafik aufbohren...Hmmm...wenn dann nur als Option. Grundsätzliches Grafik anheben kann und will ich nicht befürworten. Für mich macht (neben meinem eben nicht High End Rechner) WoW gerade durch die Comicartige Grafik den Flair aus.

3. 40er Inis. Dagegen, weil es jetzt schon stellenweise schwer ist eine Gruppe für bestimmte Instanzen zusammenzubekommen und die wenigsten Gilden das Potential haben werden eine solche Grp auf die Beine zu stellen. Random wirds dann noch schwieriger. Das Blizz mit Wlotk sich auf 25er und 10er Inis beschränkt halte ich durchaus für vernünftig.

4. Ich wünschte mir  mir wieder mehr bezug zur alten Welt. Es wurde ein paar Seiten vorher der Vorschlag gemacht, das es Quests gibt die in die alten Instanzen in einem Heroic Modus zurückführen. Halte ich für ne tolle Idee. So würden eben jene die auf dem Weg zu Level 70(80) auch mal alte Instanzen besucht haben, eindeutig einen Vorteil haben. Und eben jene Instanzen würden auch im Normal modus wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.

5. PvP / PvE Rüssi. Ich finds toll wenn sich jemand PvP begeistert. Aber das reine PvE Spieler hier tatsächlich benachteiligt werden gefällt mir nicht. Hier muss das Balncing geändert werden. Wer Full Equippt PvP unbedingt raiden will der muss auch spürbare Unterschiede zu weniger gut gequipten PvElern hinnehmen müssen. Umgekehrt gilt das mit PvE Rüssis im PvP Bereich natürlich auch. Alternativ, sollte es schwerer werden an komplette PvP Rüssis zu kommen. Denn im Vergleich zu den Droprates der Epics beim PvE hängen die PvEler meilenweit hinterher.

Tante Edith: Singleplayermodus...Strikt dagegen. Hat mich schon in Guild Wars genervt das man bis auf wenige Ausnahmen das Spiel fast komplett solo erledigen konnte. Sowas ist definitiv eine Sache der Offline Spiele.


----------



## DarkSaph (12. August 2008)

Ich würde die Features von AddOns wie Flag RSP ins Standardinterface integrieren. Außerdem würde ich eine znetrale Epic-Questreihe einführen, wie man sie aus Herr der Ringe kennt und welche sich bis hin in den hohen Raidcontent fortsetzt.

Außerdem würde ich Housing einführen und zwar uninstanziertes und alles bebaubar machen. Wenn es ein Limit für ein Haus pro Account gäbe, wäre das denke ich ken Problem. 

Zusätzlich würde ich es so machen, dass es für PvP und Raids eigene Itemkennzeichnungen gibt. Für Raids "Episch" und für PvP "Ehrenhaft". Zusätzlich würde ich die allgemeine Flut an Epics wegmachen, in den 10er Instanzen nur Rare Items droppen lassen und auch das Ehrensystem wieder auf das alte zurücksetzen.


----------



## Arahtor (12. August 2008)

Kapuzimo schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte wieder das alte Ehresystem einbauen...




das finde ich nicht so haben die gelegenheitsspieler auch endlich die möglichkeit an besser pvp gegenstände herranzukommen und für die ehrgeizigen Spieler gibt es ja immernoch die Arena.

Ich würde .... auch wenn es jetzt doof klingt die Schurken im PvP etwas Nerfen. Es kann meiner Meinung nicht angehen das nur Plattenträger vor dieser Klasse einigermaßen sicher sind. Aber gut aus mir spricht im Moment der Stoff- (Hexer) und Leder- (Jäger) rüstungsträger


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Ja das alte Ehresystem war so lala... Es gab ne gute Rangliste und die Ränge waren schick, aber man musste unglaublich viel Zeit darin investieren um überhaupt eine Zeit lang oberster Kriegsfürst (Rang 14 bei Horde) zu bleiben.

Das Belohnungssystem sollte genauso bleiben wie das jetzige, aber die Ränge und die Rangliste wäre ein nettes Feature.


----------



## Timewarp85 (12. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich finde immernoch das man zum Raiden (zu)viel Zeit braucht.




Ganz meine Meinung. Hab leider nie viel zeit am Stück zum zocken (Frau und Kind usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) deshalb kann ich meistens nur Gruul und Maggi Raiden gehn.
Kara usw. dauern mir einfach viel zu lange. Mein equip geht dementsprechend eher in die PVP richtung da man halt nicht 4 std am stück in ner instanz rumgammeln muss sondern sich über mehrere Tage die Ehre zusammen sammeln kann.

Blizzard sollte die instanzen verkürzen.



> Ich würde .... auch wenn es jetzt doof klingt die Schurken im PvP etwas Nerfen. Es kann meiner Meinung nicht angehen das nur Plattenträger vor dieser Klasse einigermaßen sicher sind. Aber gut aus mir spricht im Moment der Stoff- (Hexer) und Leder- (Jäger) rüstungsträger



Ich fand schurken eig. immer toll aber seitdem ich mit PVP angefangen hab hasse ich sie einfach nur ^^ (bin Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Time

Edit: Nieder mit den Goldsellern denn die gehn mri am meisten aufn keks -.- ^^


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Ich würde den ganzen Dreck, oder wie Blizzard es nennt "The Burning Crusade" entfernen, allen leuten ihr Geld das sie für da Addon ausgegeben haben wiedergeben und die Server auf Naxxramas Stand setzten.  Wer will könnte zwar noch BC spielen, allerdings würde ich denen keine Content patches mehr geben sondern an der alten Welt verbesserungen machen, zB Uldum oder Grim Batol öffnen. Ausserdem würde ich Gnome neue Volksfertigkeiten geben, zB Kleines Vieh: Verringert verursachten Schaden um 50%, verursachte Bedrohunh um 50% und erhöht erlittenen Schaden um 100% Ausserdem würd ich diese Biester für alle angreifbar machen, damit auch Allys ihre Aggresionen an denen Auslassen können. Ausserdem dürften sie keine höheren Rüstungen ausser grüne Sachen tragen. (von Todesrittern, wenn überhaupt reden wir natürlich gar nicht)


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Timewarp85 schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung. Hab leider nie viel zeit am Stück zum zocken (Frau und Kind usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So geht es mir auch. Ich will mich mehr auf die Schule und auf Freunde konzentrieren, aber gleichzeitig doch den aktuellen Content sehen. Das ist aber ziemlich schwer... Möglich ist das bei mir nur in den Ferien, aber dann hinke ich wieder mit mein Equipment hinterher.

Die einzige Möglichkeit dann noch irgendwo erfolgreich zu sein ist wie du schon gesagt hast PvP bzw. Arena.

Blizzard hat zwar viel getan für uns Casual Gamer, aber da geht noch viel mehr.

*schon gespannt auf die Flames der Hardcore-Zocker wart*


----------



## XxEmo-StyLAxX (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen Dreck, oder wie Blizzard es nennt "The Burning Crusade" entfernen, allen leuten ihr Geld das sie für da Addon ausgegeben haben wiedergeben und die Server auf Naxxramas Stand setzten.  Wer will könnte zwar noch BC spielen, allerdings würde ich denen keine Content patches mehr geben sondern an der alten Welt verbesserungen machen, zB Uldum oder Grim Batol öffnen. Ausserdem würde ich Gnome neue Volksfertigkeiten geben, zB Kleines Vieh: Verringert verursachten Schaden um 50%, verursachte Bedrohunh um 50% und erhöht erlittenen Schaden um 100% Ausserdem würd ich diese Biester für alle angreifbar machen, damit auch Allys ihre Aggresionen an denen Auslassen können. Ausserdem dürften sie keine höheren Rüstungen ausser grüne Sachen tragen. (von Todesrittern, wenn überhaupt reden wir natürlich gar nicht)



Jo, ganz toll...


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen Dreck, oder wie Blizzard es nennt "The Burning Crusade" entfernen, allen leuten ihr Geld das sie für da Addon ausgegeben haben wiedergeben und die Server auf Naxxramas Stand setzten.  Wer will könnte zwar noch BC spielen, allerdings würde ich denen keine Content patches mehr geben sondern an der alten Welt verbesserungen machen, zB Uldum oder Grim Batol öffnen. Ausserdem würde ich Gnome neue Volksfertigkeiten geben, zB Kleines Vieh: Verringert verursachten Schaden um 50%, verursachte Bedrohunh um 50% und erhöht erlittenen Schaden um 100% Ausserdem würd ich diese Biester für alle angreifbar machen, damit auch Allys ihre Aggresionen an denen Auslassen können. Ausserdem dürften sie keine höheren Rüstungen ausser grüne Sachen tragen. (von Todesrittern, wenn überhaupt reden wir natürlich gar nicht)


Also das du classic wow server verlangst, ok aba geld kriegste 100pro net wieder, warum auch. die 1,5 jahre dies jezzt draußen ist haben sie stätig enwickelt und dafür waren die 30 euro gerechtfertigt, wen sie euch das geld zurückgeben würde hätten sie geld für nix verschwendet..


----------



## Legacy (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen Dreck, oder wie Blizzard es nennt "The Burning Crusade" entfernen, allen leuten ihr Geld das sie für da Addon ausgegeben haben wiedergeben und die Server auf Naxxramas Stand setzten.  Wer will könnte zwar noch BC spielen, allerdings würde ich denen keine Content patches mehr geben sondern an der alten Welt verbesserungen machen, zB Uldum oder Grim Batol öffnen. Ausserdem würde ich Gnome neue Volksfertigkeiten geben, zB Kleines Vieh: Verringert verursachten Schaden um 50%, verursachte Bedrohunh um 50% und erhöht erlittenen Schaden um 100% Ausserdem würd ich diese Biester für alle angreifbar machen, damit auch Allys ihre Aggresionen an denen Auslassen können. Ausserdem dürften sie keine höheren Rüstungen ausser grüne Sachen tragen. (von Todesrittern, wenn überhaupt reden wir natürlich gar nicht)




bist du noch bei Trost? Schwachsinn. WoW wurde nach der Story von WC gestaltet.... und was du da erzählst ist einfach No Sense..warum gibts keine Forum Ignore List...du wärst der erste...

BTT.: Würde das LvLn etwas verkürzen...aber nur für Leute die schon 70er haben. Dafür würde ich es so gestalten, dass es nicht so leicht ist an Epics ranzukommen. (via PvP etc)


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Der Grund ist die Einstellung der Goblins. Die auch schon in WC3 einfach nur aufs Gold aus sind. Von welcher Rasse/Fraktion sie dieses bekommen ist scheiss egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Shattrath in Outlands...
Die vom Dampfdruckkartell, obwohl die ja nicht als "sicheres Gebiet" gelten, also kann man, wenn man stark genug ist PvP da machen.
Dalaran in WotLK die nächste Dummheit von Blizzard....


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Also das du classic wow server verlangst, ok aba geld kriegste 100pro net wieder, warum auch. die 1,5 jahre dies jezzt draußen ist haben sie stätig enwickelt und dafür waren die 30 euro gerechtfertigt, wen sie euch das geld zurückgeben würde hätten sie geld für nix verschwendet..



Ich verlange keine Geld zurück, ich würde das den Kunden als "entschädigung" für dieses Addon zurückgeben.


----------



## Legacy (12. August 2008)

entschädigung....warum willst du 4 Jahre im selben Gebiet rumgimpen...schwachsinn

Ohne Addons gäbs WoW in dem Ausmaß lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Anduris (12. August 2008)

-Garrett- schrieb:


> die kiddies verbannen die heute morgen zum glück in der schule sind =)
> 
> 
> aber sonst läufts gut un bin soweit zufrieden


Lol^^ Außer Hessen und vllt. noch ein anderes Bundesland haben noch alle Ferien..^^ aber sags keinem xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Arkoras es gibt halt noch NPC`s in wow die schlau sind, und einsehen wer der wahre feind ist, nicht die andere fraktion..
Dazu gehören die Magier von Dalaran die Kirintor..  sowohla ls auch die goblins und die draenei die sich verbündet haben gegen illidan.. . es ist storymässig sehr stimmig. wer das net sieht soll einfach mal die fresse halten (gut deutsch muha..) denn ihr habt scheinbar ka von wc3 wow oda auch den davorigen warcraft teilen


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> entschädigung....warum willst du 4 Jahre im selben Gebiet rumgimpen...schwachsinn
> 
> Ohne Addons gäbs WoW in dem Ausmaß lange nicht mehr...



Das meinte ich nicht, ich sagte BC! als Addon wegnehmen, nicht das es keine neuen Gebiete mehr geben würde, ich würde zB Grim Batol, Uldum als Instanzen (also vielleicht mehrere auch für niedrigstufige Spieler eröffnen) und neue Gebiete wie Gilneas aufmachen, allerdings alles im Azeroth Stil und im Stil von den Maps aus Warcraft 3. Aber nicht so wie Bc...


----------



## Ghost305 (12. August 2008)

ZITAT(Timewarp85 @ 12.08.2008, 15:38) *
Ganz meine Meinung. Hab leider nie viel zeit am Stück zum zocken (Frau und Kind usw. wink.gif) deshalb kann ich meistens nur Gruul und Maggi Raiden gehn.
Kara usw. dauern mir einfach viel zu lange. Mein equip geht dementsprechend eher in die PVP richtung da man halt nicht 4 std am stück in ner instanz rumgammeln muss sondern sich über mehrere Tage die Ehre zusammen sammeln kann.




the schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch. Ich will mich mehr auf die Schule und auf Freunde konzentrieren, aber gleichzeitig doch den aktuellen Content sehen. Das ist aber ziemlich schwer... Möglich ist das bei mir nur in den Ferien, aber dann hinke ich wieder mit mein Equipment hinterher.
> 
> Die einzige Möglichkeit dann noch irgendwo erfolgreich zu sein ist wie du schon gesagt hast PvP bzw. Arena.
> 
> ...




Ist ja verständlich wenn man nicht soviel zeit hat...aber wieso seit ihr dann gegen das gute alte PvP-Rang System?Da investiert ihr pro tag halt nur 1h pvp machen damit kommt ihr dann trotzdem langsam aber sicher nach oben im rang und könnt euch das PVP-Gear holen.Oder wollt ihr wie alle anderen Gelegenheitszocker in 3 tagen full s2 da stehen...in WoW muss man nunmal Zeit investieren bei dem rang system müsst ihr das dann auch aber ihr könnt es auch sehr gut als Gelegenheitspieler erreichen.Jeder der sich T6 erarbeitet reißt sich ja auch den Arsch auf wieso sollten das Gelegenheitspieler nicht?Die machen dann halt jeden Tag etwas pvp soviel zeit wie sie haben und haben irgendwann den rang erreicht um ihr PvP zeug zuholen.Das wär komplett fair...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. August 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> die instanzen kürzer machen so das man da auch zur 2- oder zu 3 rein kann dd krieger heiler fertig
> das lange suchen nach gruppe nervt mich sehr
> 
> für jede klasse + skillung andere klamotten die dann total anders aussehen
> ...



Korrekt - so stelle ich mir das auch vor ... Ich würde allerdings die Instanzen nicht verkürzen, sondern Levelaufstiege an bestimmten Stellen an die Instanzen binden - dann wäre auch die ewige, dämliche Gruppensuche endlich vorbei, weil die Motivation in eine Instanz zu gehen dann eine viel grössere ist - siehe Guild wars, hier ist so ähnlich umgesetzt und es funktioniert prächtig.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich verlange keine Geld zurück, ich würde das den Kunden als "entschädigung" für dieses Addon zurückgeben.


 
Entschädigung dafür das sie dir nen addon abgeliefert haben mit weiteren patches viel instanzen skills neuen items content und spannenden quest? JA LOL auch wenn blizzard genug geld hatt, wenn sie das machen würden hätten sie - (also zumind für die programierung des addons jezzt net dauerhaft wie gesagt dazu hatt gesammt blizz zuviel geld xD)^^


----------



## Legacy (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht, ich sagte BC! als Addon wegnehmen, nicht das es keine neuen Gebiete mehr geben würde, ich würde zB Grim Batol, Uldum als Instanzen (also vielleicht mehrere auch für niedrigstufige Spieler eröffnen) und neue Gebiete wie Gilneas aufmachen, allerdings alles im Azeroth Stil und im Stil von den Maps aus Warcraft 3. Aber nicht so wie Bc...




warum low level inis? 90% der Spieler (wenn nicht mehr) wollen das End-Game sehen und nich auf 1-69 bzw wie bei dir 1-59 rumgimpen.... sehs ein du bist mit deiner Meinung in Unterzahl (vllt sogar der einzige) und bist Dickköpfig wie noch was...

außerdem kennst du dich mit der WC Story nicht wirklich aus


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Arkoras es gibt halt noch NPC`s in wow die schlau sind, und einsehen wer der wahre feind ist, nicht die andere fraktion..
> Dazu gehören die Magier von Dalaran die Kirintor..  sowohla ls auch die goblins und die draenei die sich verbündet haben gegen illidan.. . es ist storymässig sehr stimmig. wer das net sieht soll einfach mal die fresse halten (gut deutsch muha..) denn ihr habt scheinbar ka von wc3 wow oda auch den davorigen warcraft teilen



NPCs können nur so schlau sein wie sie von Blizzard programmiert wurden, das mal dazu. Ausserdem stimme ich dir schon zu, dass es den Goblins total egal ist wer ihnen was abkauft, hauptsache Kohle. Aber wie Blizzard das umsetzt: Booty Bay geht ja, da kann man sich auch mit anderen spielern kloppen, aber Shattrath als Sicheres Gebiet regt mich auf. Horde und Allianz befinden sich zwar nicht im Krieg, aber das friedliche zusammenleben wie es in Shattrath ist kann doch nicht das wahre sein...
Übrigens haben sich die Goblins nicht mit den Draenei gegen Illidan verbündet, sonder es waren die Draenei die sich mit den Sha'tar verbündet haben und sich (die Aldor) in Shattrath niedergelassen haben. Die Seher kamen bekanntlich erst später hinzu, als Voren'tal sich A'dal ergeben hat.  Goblins sind nicht wirklich  an Illidan interessiert, bei denen steht nur der Profit im vordergrund.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht, ich sagte BC! als Addon wegnehmen, nicht das es keine neuen Gebiete mehr geben würde, ich würde zB Grim Batol, Uldum als Instanzen (also vielleicht mehrere auch für niedrigstufige Spieler eröffnen) und neue Gebiete wie Gilneas aufmachen, allerdings alles im Azeroth Stil und im Stil von den Maps aus Warcraft 3. Aber nicht so wie Bc...


doch genau das verlangst du, du willst das sie bc wegnehmen (entwicklungskosten 30-40 euro (also jezz auf alle spieler gerechnet^^) bzw verlangst es auchnoch zurück das geld, bzw ne entschädigung, das bedeutet damit dann 80 Euro pro spieler die wow einfach mal verschwendet, och jungchen wach auf.. alle anderen wollten nur classic server, du verlangst geld zurück und willst bc ganz streichen, supa setz das bei blizzad durch dann siehste wieviele spi9eler wow noch hatt. juhu 1 server mit 4000 leuten yuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> warum low level inis? 90% der Spieler (wenn nicht mehr) wollen das End-Game sehen und nich auf 1-69 bzw wie bei dir 1-59 rumgimpen.... sehs ein du bist mit deiner Meinung in Unterzahl (vllt sogar der einzige) und bist Dickköpfig wie noch was...
> 
> außerdem kennst du dich mit der WC Story nicht wirklich aus



Ich wette ich kenne mich besser als du aus...nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## dasGROT (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn.
> 
> 
> mfg weddingcrusher (is mein letzter tread für heute)




gesichtskontrolle und altersfreigabe ab 18 ...


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> NPCs können nur so schlau sein wie sie von Blizzard programmiert wurden, das mal dazu. Ausserdem stimme ich dir schon zu, dass es den Goblins total egal ist wer ihnen was abkauft, hauptsache Kohle. Aber wie Blizzard das umsetzt: Booty Bay geht ja, da kann man sich auch mit anderen spielern kloppen, aber Shattrath als Sicheres Gebiet regt mich auf. Horde und Allianz befinden sich zwar nicht im Krieg, aber das friedliche zusammenleben wie es in Shattrath ist kann doch nicht das wahre sein...
> Übrigens haben sich die Goblins nicht mit den Draenei gegen Illidan verbündet, sonder es waren die Draenei die sich mit den Sha'tar verbündet haben und sich (die Aldor) in Shattrath niedergelassen haben. Die Seher kamen bekanntlich erst später hinzu, als Voren'tal sich A'dal ergeben hat.  Goblins sind nicht wirklich  an Illidan interessiert, bei denen steht nur der Profit im vordergrund.


lol. ich habe garnet gesagt das goblins gegen illidan sind xD, es ging um die blutelfen bzw horde die mit den dranei (und allis) zusammen sache macht.. xD


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> doch genau das verlangst du, du willst das sie bc wegnehmen (entwicklungskosten 30-40 euro (also jezz auf alle spieler gerechnet^^) bzw verlangst es auchnoch zurück das geld, bzw ne entschädigung, das bedeutet damit dann 80 Euro pro spieler die wow einfach mal verschwendet, och jungchen wach auf.. alle anderen wollten nur classic server, du verlangst geld zurück und willst bc ganz streichen, supa setz das bei blizzad durch dann siehste wieviele spi9eler wow noch hatt. juhu 1 server mit 4000 leuten yuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein letzter Versuch jetzt:
Neeein! Ich würde nur, wenn ich könnte den leuten als entschädigung für BC die kosten, die sie beim kauf des addons hatten zurückerstatten. Mehr nicht. Und ja, ich bin für Classic server, mehr nicht.


----------



## Muy87 (12. August 2008)

alle pre-bc raid-inzen als 25er lvl70 instanzen neu einfügen.
jede pre-bc inze wie für endconent lvl 60 (strat, scholo, ubrs etc.) als 70er + heroisch einfügen

und schon bin ich froh


----------



## z3pp (12. August 2008)

Kapuzimo schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte wieder das alte Ehresystem einbauen...




Bin ich ebenfalls für...des war wesentlich geiler...

oder was noch besser wäre...Bc entfernen und Wotlk kommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## z3pp (12. August 2008)

oh des wurd ja schon gesacht... habe nich alles gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (12. August 2008)

die zeit, die man bis level 70 braucht sollte nochmal drastisch verkürzt werden (dauert mir immer noch zu lang^^), da das spiel erst dann losgeht.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. August 2008)

Ich war ma zu faul alle seiten durchzulesen aber mein vorschlag:

eine 3 Fraktion einführen die für arthas kämpft .. wobei für horde und alli arthas der endboss is .. und für die arthas fraktion der Thrall usw ..


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> lol. ich habe garnet gesagt das goblins gegen illidan sind xD, es ging um die blutelfen bzw horde die mit den dranei (und allis) zusammen sache macht.. xD



Du hast geschrieben: sowohla auch die Goblins als auch die Draenei die sich verbündet haben gegen Illidan... wenn du die Aldor mit den Sha'tar meinst (mit den Sehern haben sie sich erst seit 2.4 verbündet, ok, aber so wie du es geschrieben hast, meint man die Goblins hätten sich mit den Draenei verbündet und das haben sie ja nicht.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Mein letzter Versuch jetzt:
> Neeein! Ich würde nur, wenn ich könnte den leuten als entschädigung für BC die kosten, die sie beim kauf des addons hatten zurückerstatten. Mehr nicht. Und ja, ich bin für Classic server, mehr nicht.


 du willst sie entschädigen mit dem geld. das sagst du jezz das 3te mal. iwi sollteste mal das schreiben was du meinst oda so..


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Arkoras es gibt halt noch NPC`s in wow die schlau sind, und einsehen wer der wahre feind ist, nicht die andere fraktion..
> Dazu gehören die Magier von Dalaran die Kirintor..  sowohl als auch die goblins und die draenei die sich verbündet haben gegen illidan.. . es ist storymässig sehr stimmig. wer das net sieht soll einfach mal die fresse halten (gut deutsch muha..) denn ihr habt scheinbar ka von wc3 wow oda auch den davorigen warcraft teilen


 Aehm ok Ako.. dingens hats so halb recht, hätte nen . setzen müssen statt dem und.. oda nen ,
Die magier, die Goblins und die dreanei die sich verbündet haben^^ (also neuer satz, naja für mich hab ich recht, für dich hast du recht xD, sagen wir unedschieden^^


----------



## Roknar (12. August 2008)

Das PvP-System sollte mal überarbeitet werden. Ich fände es schön, wenn Ehre auch nach Leistung einzelner im BG verteilt werden würde ( = weniger Afk-Leecher) und die vergebene Ehre auch mit der Länge eines BGs skalieren würde (z.b 1-2H Warsong mit grade mal 100 Bonus-Ehre).

MFG Roknar


----------



## Arquilis (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> ...
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(



genau find ich auch. vor allem von den epischen und legendären loot (z.b. die waffe von ragnaros oder die kriegsgleven von illidan) sollten nur in limitierter anzahl vorhanden sein.


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Aehm ok Ako.. dingens hats so halb recht, hätte nen . setzen müssen statt dem und.. oda nen ,
> Die magier, die Goblins und die dreanei die sich verbündet haben^^ (also neuer satz, naja für mich hab ich recht, für dich hast du recht xD, sagen wir unedschieden^^



Na gut^^ diesmal wars unentschieden, aber es gibt immer ein nächstes mal xD


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (12. August 2008)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an allerdings wird bei 50% der Spieler die Schlacht aus Standbildern bestehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deshalb ja auch ein eigener server dafür :O damit die überlastung net soooo groß is und die internet leitung sollte größer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Gar nichts, ich würde höchstens noch ein kleines Addon nach Wotlk rausbringen und WoW langsam und sicher in die Nirvana schicken. Gleichzeitig würde ich WoW 2 entwickeln, mit allem was ich durch WoW gelernt habe, ein besseres WoW 2 machen.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (12. August 2008)

Ich würde ein Bestrafungssystem für Lowiekills einfügen. Das man Pro Lowiekill einen Punkt vermerkt bekommt, und Pro punkt singt die Anzahl der erhaltenen ehrepunkte, bis man irgendwann eine Sperre für PvP erhält. Entweder bekommt keine Punkte (Arena, Ehre, Ruf, Abzeichen usw.) mehr. Oder man bekommt Punkte bzw. Geldstrafen o.ä. iwie sowas in die Richtung.


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> ZITAT(Timewarp85 @ 12.08.2008, 15:38) *
> Ist ja verständlich wenn man nicht soviel zeit hat...aber wieso seit ihr dann gegen das gute alte PvP-Rang System?Da investiert ihr pro tag halt nur 1h pvp machen damit kommt ihr dann trotzdem langsam aber sicher nach oben im rang und könnt euch das PVP-Gear holen.Oder wollt ihr wie alle anderen Gelegenheitszocker in 3 tagen full s2 da stehen...in WoW muss man nunmal Zeit investieren bei dem rang system müsst ihr das dann auch aber ihr könnt es auch sehr gut als Gelegenheitspieler erreichen.Jeder der sich T6 erarbeitet reißt sich ja auch den Arsch auf wieso sollten das Gelegenheitspieler nicht?Die machen dann halt jeden Tag etwas pvp soviel zeit wie sie haben und haben irgendwann den rang erreicht um ihr PvP zeug zuholen.Das wär komplett fair...



Ich weiß das man in WoW Zeit investieren muss, aber ich habe erkannt das ich in den letzten beiden Jahren ZUVIEL Zeit investiert habe. Trotzdem will ich allen Content genießen können wie jeder andere auch. Schließlich bezahle ich auch irgendwo dafür.

Ich bin nicht gegen das alte Ehrensystem, jedoch ist es eine Tatsache das man sich für Rang 14 dumm und dämmlich spielen musste. Ich habe 2 in meiner Gilde die diesen Rang damals erreicht haben, und die müssen es ja wissen.

Und sonst bin ich halt zufrieden so wie es ist. Ich hätte nur gern die Ränge an sich wieder. S2 hatte ich übrigens nicht in 3 Tagen, dazu muss man doch viel spielen. Ich habe nicht das ganze Set und habe trotzdem am Tag 2 Stündchen BGs gemacht. Und auch da geht es mir nicht um die lila Pixelhaufen. Spielspaß, mehr will ich nicht aber den gibt es nicht immer ohne die entsprechende Ausrüstung.

Erzähl mir mal nichts vom Endcontent, ich habe mir damals auch den Arsch für meinen 40er Raid bis Naxxramas aufgerissen. Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei für mich. Mir geht es nicht um den Loot, sondern um den Spielspaß den es in den Raid Instanzen gibt. Daher hoffe ich das die 10er Versionen der Raidinis die kommen sollen da ganze so verbessern, das jeder mal eine der Instanzen von innen sehen kann.

....jedem das seine. Es ist klar das die Meinungen bei sowas in verschiedene Richtungen gehen.

Nun aber weiter, ich will mich nicht für jeden zweiten Post rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## Flooza (12. August 2008)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Bestrafungssystem für Lowiekills einfügen. Das man Pro Lowiekill einen Punkt vermerkt bekommt, und Pro punkt singt die Anzahl der erhaltenen ehrepunkte, bis man irgendwann eine Sperre für PvP erhält. Entweder bekommt keine Punkte (Arena, Ehre, Ruf, Abzeichen usw.) mehr. Oder man bekommt Punkte bzw. Geldstrafen o.ä. iwie sowas in die Richtung.




wenn du immer von high playern gekillt wirst, dann log entweder auf dein main oder spiel nicht auf nem pvp-server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. August 2008)

Nicht sehr viel, oder besser gesagt nichts zu erwähnen.. Mir gefallt es so wie es ist atm =D


----------



## neo1986 (12. August 2008)

*NIX* =-D


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> deshalb ja auch ein eigener server dafür :O damit die überlastung net soooo groß is und die internet leitung sollte größer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aehm, das hatt nix damti zu tun iegener server, das geht auch aufn seperatem net, weil er soviele daten verarbeiten muss weil die zusammen stehen, wär also egal ob extra server oda nicht.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Bestrafungssystem für Lowiekills einfügen. Das man Pro Lowiekill einen Punkt vermerkt bekommt, und Pro punkt singt die Anzahl der erhaltenen ehrepunkte, bis man irgendwann eine Sperre für PvP erhält. Entweder bekommt keine Punkte (Arena, Ehre, Ruf, Abzeichen usw.) mehr. Oder man bekommt Punkte bzw. Geldstrafen o.ä. iwie sowas in die Richtung.


blöd? naja kannja nur mit 15 und dem namen Ersguterjunge.. scheiss rap oda hopper noob. ka was dieser typ macht.. aufjedenfall wäre das ziemlich müllig. jeder lowie der gekillt wird muss das pvp irgendwo her haben.. auf norm server hatt ers selber angemacht (PECH) auf pvp server hatt er vorher damit rechnen müssen (DOPPELT PECH)


----------



## Visssion (12. August 2008)

lol  @   lexaone er meint UNTOTE KRIEGER, PRIESTER usw. und nich untote nachtelfen, gnome usw. oO 

KLASSEN nicht RASSEN lesen ftw ^^

sowas hab ich echt selten gelesen xD ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Visssion (12. August 2008)

jo @ weddingcrusher die deathknights kämpfen anfangs für arthas aber später wenden sie sich ab von im


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> lol  @   lexaone er meint UNTOTE KRIEGER, PRIESTER usw. und nich untote nachtelfen, gnome usw. oO
> 
> KLASSEN nicht RASSEN lesen ftw ^^
> 
> sowas hab ich echt selten gelesen xD ich lach mich schlapp


hätte aba was xD- untoter nachtelf.. dabei sehn die echten schon untot aus wegen ihrem blau xD^^ (natürlcih wären dann knochen am raushängen^^


----------



## Vakeros (12. August 2008)

schafft BC und die Scherbenwelt wieder ab.

und bringt etwas mehr abwechslung rein.
ichhab vor 2 wochen wieder angefangen und schon keine lust mehr.
das geht doch so nicht


----------



## Marcel1201 (12. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn.
> 
> 
> mfg weddingcrusher (is mein letzter tread für heute)




Kurz und kanpp gesagt. Die Grafik, den das spiel kann man auf einem Rechner spielen der 200 € kostet.
Aber da ja Blizz viele Kunden haben wir (Geld, Geld, Geld) wird sich da nie was ändern.

Ich will damit nicht sagen das es eine high end Grafik sein soll. Aber im GRAFISCHENvergleich zu Age of Conan ist WOW, jahre zurück.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IALNsmIilFg

Naja ganz so sollte WOW natürlich nicht werden, aber ein paar Sachen kann man sich doch von Age of Conan abgucken


----------



## Bloodynames (12. August 2008)

So ich mal mal als seltenster Forumuser mal auch meinen Senf dazugeben will^^

Vieles wurde Hier schon beschrieben was geändert werden sollte ich bin aber der Meinung es haben sich
Hier nur wenige um die UMSETZUNGSMÖGLKICHKEIT tiefere Gedanken gemacht.

Ich schreib mal einfach par Gedanken wo ich der Meinung bin das diese auch machbar/umzustetzen sind.

1.Seine Rüstung endlich "Umfärben" können,zig Teile hat die selbe Farbe...würg.
(wie schön wars es in Ashron´s Call)(jedes andere Pillepalle MMORPG hat nähmlich sowas)

2.Jeder Beruf der eine Rüstungsklasse Kraften kann (also Lederer,Rüstungs Schmied/Schmied,Schneider) sollte die
Rüstungen reparienen dürfen können für der er sich spezialisiert hat.

3.Wider zu den Crafting Berufen.Schmied,Lederer usw.man sollte da noch zusätzlich eitwas an dem Aussehen der Waffe/Rüstung ändern können zb.Wenn ich anstadt eine Waffe z.B. mit "Mehr" Teufelsstahlbarren schmieden würde das sie eine kleinweinig mehr Grünlich ist usw.

4.Naja der Frisurenshop ist zwar langsam so ein Ding was in meine Richtung geht was ich gerne haben wollen würde im Game.
Aber wenn man "NUR" die schon vorhandenen oiptischen Änderungsmöglichkeiten hat wie bei der Char-Auswahl,dann könns die gleich wider abschaffen.
NEU ist da dann im Grunde Garnix.

5.Pet von Hexern und Hunter dürfen deren Besitzer auch Opstisch Farblich endlich Ändern Dürfen und wenn man Diese Tiere mit den neuen Talenten Tank/DMG/PVP deren Skillpunkte vegibt das diese dann z.B. Beim Huntertier das "dickeres Fell" auch dann wriklich "ansieht" und/oder bei DMG..größe Klauen/Zähne andere Haltung usw.

Und 6. Ja mir gefallen die Haltunge die die Rassen haben auch Autonomisch auch nicht ganz,völliger Kackbraz.Ist euch Schon mal aufgefallen das bei der Horde fast ALLE weiblichen Rassen (mit Aussnahme der Taurinnen und Untotinnen) Ergonimisch KORREKT dastehen?
Und die Mänlichen so Hässlich gebuckelt oder Gay (anspielungen auf Trolle/Orcs und/oder Bluelfen)?


Naja und bei dem Rest meiner Wüsche würd ich mal sagen das die Meisten schon von Anderen ausgesrochen worden sind.
Mal sehen was davon sich mal ein Blizzardchef zu Herzen nehmen würde.


Das wars von mir Dank und Grüße


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

LOL FANG DIE HASEN XD, als ob das nen lob fürn game wär wenns nen grinder ist der aba auch quest hatt die man durch grinden erledigt. ach herje. der der das gemacht hatt muss aber wenig in der hose haben oO


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (12. August 2008)

Ich fänds cool wenn man als zusätzliche Fraktion sowas wie: Die Verhassten bekommen würde wo man dann Muzrlocs, Gnolle, Oger und so weiter spielen könnet :-D

Scherz bei Seite, weniger kosten fürs schnelle fliegen wären nice und ich fänds gut wenn Blizzard was die Namen betrifft mal etwas durchgreiften würde. Weil namen wie: Deínemuddâ oder so ist weder cool noch in irgendeiner art udn weise lustig sondern einfach nur dumm. Außerdem fänd ich es nice wenn man nicht nur nen "Vornamen" für seinen WoW Char haben könnte sondern auch irgendwie sowas wie nen Nachnahmen wie bei Guild Wars oder so.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

was meinste mit ergonomisch? was stimmt mit untotinnen und taurianerinnen nicht (lol .. ob man das so schreibt) taurin klingt doof xD


----------



## cesy32 (12. August 2008)

ein 1v1 das wäer geil dan könnte jeder testen wie gut er selber ist

und evtl das man ( 2v2  3v3 5v5) net mehr brauch sondern z.b ( 3v3 3v3 5v5 ) haben kann aber sonst grafik ok bye



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> was meinste mit ergonomisch? was stimmt mit untotinnen und taurianerinnen nicht (lol .. ob man das so schreibt) taurin klingt doof xD



Taurianerinnen gibts nicht, es sind, egal ob männlich oder weiblich Tauren... und Untote, es ist ein Volk, korrekt würde es dann so aussehen: weibliche Untote und weibliche Tauren. Ich meine man sagt ja auch nicht was sieht bei Menschinnen doof aus... als beispiel.


----------



## Dalfi (12. August 2008)

Also ich würde auch ändern das man in Gebieten wie Quel Danas zum Beispiel PvP ausschalten könnte weil es extrem nervt wenn irgendwelche Idioten egal welcher Fraktion nix machen ausser mit ihren S3/S4 oder T5/T6 Eqiupten Chars bei den Wachen rum stehen wo man die Konvertierungsquest bekommt und dann sobald man ausser Range ist einen niederkloppen und sich dann bei den Wachen verstecken wenn man auch Leute über /1. geholt hat.

Ok es sind die Ally-Kids und das es Kids sind sieht man daran (bevor wer meckert), das es immer dann verstärkt Vormittags auftritt wenn Ferien sind.

Ausserdem ein AFK-Sofort-Rausschmiss aussem BG mit 30min Deserteurbann.

Flugmount günstiger würd ich auch begrüßen, für Bergbauer, Kräuterer und Kürschner ist es kein Problem die 5k Gold zusammen zu kriegen war selber bis 70 Bergbau und hatte immer Massig Kohle, aber für Verzauberer und Juweliere ist es fast unmöglich Zeitgeich Skill und Gold zu haben. weil diese Berufe extrem hohe Ausgaben verlangen.

CD für Schattenstoff etc. reduzieren auf 20 Std. wie die Alchie CD´s weil alle 3T 20S nur 2 Stoffe herstellen zu können und für nen Set 28 zu brauchen heißt im Endeffekt entweder CD kaufen ohne Ende oder besseres Zeug aus Inis zu haben bevor man es herstellen kann und sich dann fragen muss wofür man seinen Skill extra 375 gepuscht hat.

Andere oder bessere Variantenreichere Rufbelohnungen bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne, da ist 98% der Dinge für Ehrfürchtig Juvekram und das ist die Fraktion wo man schneller als überall anders Ruf bekommt wegen der Popel Daily Quest.

So das wärs glaub ich fürs erste.


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> schafft BC und die Scherbenwelt wieder ab.
> 
> und bringt etwas mehr abwechslung rein.
> ichhab vor 2 wochen wieder angefangen und schon keine lust mehr.
> das geht doch so nicht



Ja klar schafft den Content ab wofür wir mehr Geld als das Monatsabo bezahlt haben, nur weil einer keine Lust mehr hat.

Willkommen im Genre MMORPG, Grinden liegt hier an der Tagesordnung, daran kommt man in jedem Spiel des Genres nicht herum.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> schafft BC und die Scherbenwelt wieder ab.
> 
> und bringt etwas mehr abwechslung rein.
> ichhab vor 2 wochen wieder angefangen und schon keine lust mehr.
> das geht doch so nicht


klar geht das so. als ob blizzard wegen nem noob wie dir alles ummodelt.. hör mit wow auf wenns dich stlört. ist dein prob..., du willst abwechslung aber pre BC wieder haben, also iwi habt ihr alle kein hirn oda so, oda seid einfach grade alle bekifft.. omg


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. August 2008)

cesy32 schrieb:


> ein 1v1 das wäer geil dan könnte jeder testen wie gut er selber ist
> 
> und evtl das man ( 2v2  3v3 5v5) net mehr brauch sondern z.b ( 3v3 3v3 5v5 ) haben kann aber sonst grafik ok bye
> 
> ...


 du willst das sie 2v2 3v3 und 5v5 rausnehmen und dann 3v3 3v3 und 5v5 reinpacken? aeh?^^


----------



## Noriná (12. August 2008)

Ein Nacktmodus für meine Sukkubus wäre cool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst nur noch die Grafik ein bisschen verbessern


----------



## Bâlrok_Echsenkessel (12. August 2008)

Also wenn Blizz Oldschool-Server einführen würde, wäre das echt geil. Mit dem alten Ehresystem und dem alten Raidcontent (MC, BWL, ...)


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (12. August 2008)

Bâlrok_Echsenkessel schrieb:


> Also wenn Blizz Oldschool-Server einführen würde, wäre das echt geil. Mit dem alten Ehresystem und dem alten Raidcontent (MC, BWL, ...)



Sry aber ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören! Das ehrensystem hin und her gekaut, aber die Raidcontents hättest du irgendwann auch mal alle clear, hättest das beste Equipt, T3 also und dann würdest du eh auf nen anderen Server wechseln weil es einfach langweilig wird! Immer das selbe Raiden, immer die gleichen Typen im BG, Großmarschall wird man irgendwann auch mal. Und dann? Was willst du dann machen? Dann würdest du darum betteln das eine Erweitung auf den Server gepatcht wird! Alles wird mal langweilig! So war es mit BC auch, so wird es auch mit WotLK wenn Blizzard da nicht ordentlich was rein stopft um die Spieler bei Laune zu halten und sich wieder 2 Jahre bis zur nächsten erweiterung lässt! Es ist imemr das selbe! Blizzard muss ständig dafür Sorgen das neues Stoff kommt weil es sonst langweilig wird, und das würde auf nem Oldschool Server erstrecht schnell passieren!


----------



## Garafdîr (12. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Will die PVP-Ränge wieder!
> Wenn Du den entsprechenden Rang hast bekommst gescheites.
> Heute leechen mir zu viele im bg rum.
> Ist echt nervig!
> ...



Warum müßt ihr eigentlich alle immer über meine Schriftlichen Fehler rumhacken, habt ihr nichts besseres zu tuhen???
Bin Legasteniker und gebe mir so gut wie es geht mühe so wenig Fehler zu machen wie es geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akubi (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(



ahja..
Untote aus WoW rausnehmen da sie nicht zur Story passen.
Haste mal Warcraft 3 gespielt mit der Geisel?
Das sind die Verlassenen die gehören zur Horde.
Am ende Trennt sich Sylvannas vom Schreckenslord und baut ihr eigenes Reich auf ..
Also was du laberst ist größer Bullshit.
Gnome könnte ich eventuell noch verstehen aber Untote?


----------



## Oligig (12. August 2008)

WotLK soll niemals erscheinen...


----------



## Azareus One (12. August 2008)

Oligig schrieb:


> WotLK soll niemals erscheinen...


 gaaaanz toll, irgendwann hat aber jede 25-personen-noob gilde dann sunwell auf farm-status, und DANN wirst du danach lechzen, das du WotLK in die Hände kriegst!

Aza


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. August 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Kurz und kanpp gesagt. Die Grafik, den das spiel kann man auf einem Rechner spielen der 200 € kostet.
> Aber da ja Blizz viele Kunden haben wir (Geld, Geld, Geld) wird sich da nie was ändern.
> 
> Ich will damit nicht sagen das es eine high end Grafik sein soll. Aber im GRAFISCHENvergleich zu Age of Conan ist WOW, jahre zurück.
> ...


Wärt ihr alle aufm neusten Stand ,wüsstet ihr,dass bei der Erscheinung von WOTLK die Grafik in WoW verbessert wird.


----------



## Azareus One (12. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Wärt ihr alle aufm neusten Stand ,wüsstet ihr,dass bei der Erscheinung von WOTLK die Grafik in WoW verbessert wird.



ja, gut, aber nur grade soweit, das man wow nicht als eine  grafik-techneische Nullrunde hinstellen kann.
Mit guter Grafik allá AoC hat das wenigzu tun.


----------



## Mondenkynd (12. August 2008)

Ich würde def. die Wucherpreise im AH runterschrauben und jedem Item ein min. - max. Betrag zuweisen, in dem Mann sich bewegen kann. 

Bestimmte Items auch bei Händlern zum Einkauf anbieten.


----------



## Dexter2000 (12. August 2008)

Die städte größer machen sonst ist alles okay und die alten inzis auf hero stellen


----------



## Yiraja (12. August 2008)

jeder china farmer muss sterben ! ^^


----------



## x.Ne0n (12. August 2008)

neue quests erarbeiten.
damit das stupide kill soviele sammle soviele eine alternative bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit flüsterte noch:




Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Die städte größer machen sonst ist alles okay und die alten inzis auf hero stellen




Auf jedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DM auf Hero wollte ich schon immer mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (12. August 2008)

x.Ne0n schrieb:


> neue quests erarbeiten.
> damit das stupide kill soviele sammle soviele eine alternative bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt firmen, die dafßür extra leute anstellen. WoW hat 5000 quests, ca 60% sind kill und sammel quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (12. August 2008)

Ich würd mir vor allem eine Welt wünschen, die nicht immer gleich bleibt. Z.B. wäre die Rückeroberung Gnomeregans eine Idee (hat vorher schon jemand erwähnt) oder halt ein sichtbarer Fortschritt in der Story.

Gildenhäuser fänd ich toll und mehr Individualität. Ich will nicht aussehen wie jeder andere Spieler.

Letztens hatte ich die Idee einer Art "Pinnwand" in den Städten. Dort kann man dann nach Gruppen suchen und auch im Vorraus Termine ausmachen. Oder man bewirbt sich für eine/n Raid/Gilde oder stellt seinen eigenen vor. Dort könnte z.b. jeder Raid oder jede Gilde seine eigene Seite bekommen. Das Ganze soll so eine Art Browser sein, nur halt für WoW-Ingame-Sachen.


----------



## Azareus One (12. August 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Letztens hatte ich die Idee einer Art "Pinnwand" in den Städten. Dort kann man dann nach Gruppen suchen und auch im Vorraus Termine ausmachen. Oder man bewirbt sich für eine/n Raid/Gilde oder stellt seinen eigenen vor. Dort könnte z.b. jeder Raid oder jede Gilde seine eigene Seite bekommen. Das Ganze soll so eine Art Browser sein, nur halt für WoW-Ingame-Sachen.



Die Idee find ich richtig geil, das wär doch was. So könnte man seinen kara-raid mit rnds schon ne woche vorrausplanen oder sonstwas


----------



## Dexter2000 (12. August 2008)

das mit pinwand und so das wird doch kommen raidkalender heist das dann da kann man die raids reinschreiben oder wann die events komen usw.


----------



## Syrics (12. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich fänds langweilig wenn ich nur gegen ausgedachte Bosse wie Ragnaros kämpfen würde.



AUSGEDACHT???
lol!
ich glaube das bedarf keiner weiteren erklärung sonst müsste ich mein gedächtnis wieder aufrischen^^(in der warcraftstory)
oder wie meinst du deine aussage? also wenn du wirklich glaubst dass nefarian und ragnaros aus wow stammen....   http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html

da steht drin wer und was ragnaros war.nefarian war (glaub ich jezz zumindest korrigiert mich) der vater von onyxia!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (12. August 2008)

bc von den servern werfen und alles auf patch 1.12 stellen... die namen alle auf englisch machen dann wotlk releasen aber mit altem ehrensystem und so^^ hero azeroth raid inis


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2008)

-ab 18 wegen Kiddys
-bis 21 wegen Oldies
-Direkt mit Full-T6, Epic-Gems, Enchants und lvl 70 einsteigen

*Ironie aus*

Ich mag es genau so wie es ist, ich hab nur ein ABER: Ich will, dass es mit den Nerfs aufhört bzw. dass die bisherigen zurückgenommen werden. Damit mein ich nicht Klassennerfs, sondern XP-Zeug, Elite-Mobs etc.


----------



## Chillers (12. August 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine neue Gnomenstadt wünschen bzw. die Rückeroberung von Gnomeregane. Die Ini braucht man ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so dringend wie einst als nur die alte Welt existierte.
> 
> Gebt den Gnomen eine eigene Stadt!!!
> 
> ...



Rückeroberung von Gnomeregan und langsamer Neuaufbau der Stadt würde mir auch gefallen (wie bei Quel Danas).

Altes Ehresystem möchte ich auch wiederhaben (kommt aber bestimmt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dass nicht alle gleich aussehen, wäre auch was feines.

Und neue pets für Jäger.


----------



## Borinor (12. August 2008)

Ich würde mal dafür sorgen das die am Anfang versprochenen Sachen eingefürht werden.

Housing, Gildenhallen, mehr Heldenklassen

und wie auch schon angesprochen  zumindest allen Städten, Zonen und Orten wieder die alten englischen Namen geben.


----------



## Chaotikos (12. August 2008)

Hi,ich hätte gern in Zelt!!!
Das sollte ich überall aufschlagen können (doppelte Erfahrung usw.).
Zeltplatz im Wald von Elwynn,wäre doch nicht schlecht^^

Ciao Mantovani


----------



## Nehar (12. August 2008)

Neue Städte, Neue Städte, Neue Städte. Und neue Völker + neue Klassen. Nicht umbedingt sowas wie den DK sondern halt einfach eine neue Klasse. Wobei das wohl schwer wird. Ausserdem möchte ich das dass Dunkle Portal geschlossen wird!


Ach und natürlich das was sich jeder so wünscht... eigene klasse kann mehr (bitte shadow priest wird guter dd und destro skillung beim hexer rocked auch im pvp *g*), sowie die Entfernung von Druiden und Schamanen ;S Ich verstehe nicht wie man einzelnen Klassen soviele Talente geben kann. Der Paladin ist auch so eine Sache.... Schurken mag ich zwar auch nicht, aber die haben durchaus ihre daseins berechtigung. Im gegensatz zu Schamanen, Druiden und Paladinen.... Meine Meinung !


----------



## alex93 (12. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> ...Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen. . .



man man man die 
geilsten Rassen wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber is geschmacks sache.
das mit den blutelfen find ich lustig, da man die in WC3 TFT
bei den Menschen nehmen kann^^
ghören die ned eigl zu allianz.(sry falls was in der story von wow steht aber die kenn ich ned so)




Nehar schrieb:


> Ach und natürlich das was sich jeder so wünscht... eigene klasse kann mehr (bitte shadow priest wird guter dd und destro skillung beim hexer rocked auch im pvp *g*), sowie die Entfernung von Druiden und Schamanen ;S Ich verstehe nicht wie man einzelnen Klassen soviele Talente geben kann. Der Paladin ist auch so eine Sache.... Schurken mag ich zwar auch nicht, aber die haben durchaus ihre daseins berechtigung. Im gegensatz zu Schamanen, Druiden und Paladinen.... Meine Meinung !



ahja dann hör doch auf mit WoW und zock was anderes, weil was du da schreibs wär kein wow mehr.
und shadowsa machen dmg ;p


----------



## Nehar (12. August 2008)

^
Wieso wär das kein WoW mehr? Weil es keine Klassen mehr gibt die Schaden machen, die Heilen können, die Tanken können, die sicher Verwandeln können, die Aoes haben, die mega harte Rüstung tragen und und und?


----------



## Zainex (12. August 2008)

Ich hätte mir mit bc den Demonhunter als Heldenklasse gewünscht und würde ihn folglich auch einführen, das Ganze selbstverständlich mit einer schönen story hinterlegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Joa und ansonsten würde ich ansich die story ein wenig tiefgreifender gestalten, aber eigentlich bin ich relativ zufrieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ach genau und ich würde versuchen das open pvp attraktiver zu gestalten


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (12. August 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Die städte größer machen



ahhhhhhhh wenn ich das lese-.- 

lauf ma mit nem low lvl char durch ne stadt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
was ich als allererstes ändern würde:
pve --> pvp transfers erlauben... transfers mit ner extra gamecard zahlbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als 2.:
männliche blutelfen auf allyseite verschieben un gegen männl. nachtelfen austauschen damit ich blutelfen killen kann oder die mäbbl. blutelfen einfach ganz löschen


----------



## Ghuld0n (12. August 2008)

Die Frage beantworte ich erst nach WotLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bishoph123 (12. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> V
> 
> Auch das mit dem Bossen finde ich okay. Es wurde immer gesagt das Warcraft das Strategiespiel und WoW in andere Richtungen gehen. Ich fänds langweilig wenn ich nur gegen ausgedachte Bosse wie Ragnaros kämpfen würde. Es ist was ganz anderes wenn man auf einmal Illidan gegenüber steht dem man schon aus WC3 TfT kennt, als Nefarian und co..




Ähm storry null plan Ragnaros ist nicht ausgedacht goil ausgedachte bosse Bücher lesen ftw^^


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Der Grund ist die Einstellung der Goblins. Die auch schon in WC3 einfach nur aufs Gold aus sind. Von welcher Rasse/Fraktion sie dieses bekommen ist scheiss egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dalaraan wird auch neutral.


----------



## Peishi (12. August 2008)

ganzen content rausschmeißen, 1 questgeber hinstellen + 1 mob zum haun *tada* wir haben WoW geschaffen
der mob dropt immer ein besseres item, schließlich gehts ja nur um items in dem game.....


realistisch gesehn würd ich mal die grafik ändern, auch wenn warcraft immer schon in comic gehalten wurde, aber so pala tunten in pink muss ned wirklich sein^^

und den vorschlag mit bc weg patch 1.12 + altes ehresystem find ich super, muss ich wohl wieder nen server aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (12. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ferieen?? ÜBERALL?? LANGESWEIT?^^


Ich befinde mich schon in der zweiten schulwoche nach den sommerferien oO


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> Nope. Die ganzen Pre-BC Instanzen waren 40er .
> 
> @Xondor: Wieso zerstören sie damit das PVP? Weil Leute mit Abhärtung nicht mehr von T6 Leuten besiegt werden?




Nein, das is schon ok...habe ja auch pvp eq btw.
Sondern weil es alle Klassen angleicht, indem alle viel aushalten und so manche Klassen wie Magier einen Nachteil verlieren und einige Klassen besonders hart trifft, wie Schurken oder auch Magier im Bezug auf dmg.
Da Heilung von Abhärtung nicht betroffen ist, wird diese je weiter der PVP content vorannschreitet, immer besser.

Als Schurke mit meinem EQ 2hitte ich blaue 70er, gegen gut eq ist mein dmg aber zu schlecht.

So in die Richtung denke ich, aber ich hab grad keine Zeit/Lust das näher zu erläutern.

PVP eq sollte einfach mehr Ausdauer haben ect, wie früher.


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Ich will das alte AV wieder....


----------



## Wölkchên (12. August 2008)

Hätte gerne ein System,dass es ermöglicht, einen vorhandenen 70er auf einen extra Server zu kopieren auf dem die ganze Welt ein Pvp-Schlachtfeld ist und man Dörfer und Städte erobern kann. Etwa Southshore einnehmen und Ressourcen abbauen um Armeen zu kreeiren und dann das Reich der Fraktion auszudehnen,so würde der Server zu einer rundum agilen Umwelt und jeder Server würde anders aussehen. Es müsste eben wie im PvP bestimmte Belohnungen geben,wie eben Städte einnehmen,oder Generäle töten. Es wäre ein neues Konzept,dass aber die BG's nur auf die Welt ausdehnt und somit, denke ich, vielen Spaß bringen würde. 

mfg 

Wölkchen

wer einen Rechtschreibefehler findet, darf ihn behalten


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Wölkchên schrieb:


> Hätte gerne ein System,dass es ermöglicht, einen vorhandenen 70er auf einen extra Server zu kopieren auf dem die ganze Welt ein Pvp-Schlachtfeld ist und man Dörfer und Städte erobern kann. Etwa Southshore einnehmen und Ressourcen abbauen um Armeen zu kreeiren und dann das Reich der Fraktion auszudehnen,so würde der Server zu einer rundum agilen Umwelt und jeder Server würde anders aussehen. Es müsste eben wie im PvP bestimmte Belohnungen geben,wie eben Städte einnehmen,oder Generäle töten. Es wäre ein neues Konzept,dass aber die BG's nur auf die Welt ausdehnt und somit, denke ich, vielen Spaß bringen würde.
> 
> mfg
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab es nicht so mit PvP deshalb find ich die Idee nicht so gut. Für PvPFreunde sicher eine tolle Idee aber WoW ist nunmal ein PvEspiel (Jedenfalls war es das als ich das letzte mal hingeguckt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Blubkuh (12. August 2008)

Ich würde von Anfang an meine Brillen bei Fielmann kaufen.




.... sry aber musste sein xD


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Achja: 42 würd ich einbauen! Dann wärs perfekt


----------



## -Xero- (12. August 2008)

finds eig ok wies is ^^ nur wie bereits gesagt ein bisschen mehr story wäre nice


----------



## NarYethz (12. August 2008)

keine kiddies mehr und mehr atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (12. August 2008)

ich sage nur:^^
blizz macht was blizz macht,aber der treath is schon gut,leider werden die geilen oder schlechten ideen,evtl nie umgesetzt.


----------



## neonoris (12. August 2008)

Ich finde das alles wieder wie früher gemacht werden sollte mit T3 war man früher VERDIENT bewunder was is den bitte heute schon Epic. Und auf die ganzen" weniger Zeit für Erfolg" Noobs tut mir Leid geschissen genau wegen denne Losern hab ich mit WoW aufgehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jungs L2P


----------



## legnal (12. August 2008)

Ich würde verdammte Pre BC Server einführen...
Und ich bin mir sicher sehr viele Leute würden auf dem spielen...


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (13. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> OK, es war auch nicht so vorgeseehn das man T3 mit BC eigentlich in die Tonne kloppen konnte, aber es hat sich nun mal mehr oder weniger so ergeben. Sicher am Anfang wurde sich viel darüber beschwert aber im Grunde war es allen mehr oder weniger egal, da klar war das man sich neues Equip farmen musste, nur überrraschte eben die Geschwindigkeit ein wenig.




Das war doch so vorgesehen....und zwar aus der Begründung: Ein voll t3 equipter Charackter muss gegen die gleichen mobs kämpfen wie ein grade 58 gewordener Char. Und wie will man sonst einführen das es für JEDEN ein Ansprcuh ist ein Gegner zu töten?
Und das wird mit WotLK wieder so sein!

und wer meint WoW sei nicht auf die Geschichte bezogen: lest auch mal Q Texte und nich nur was ihr machen sollt......da ist soo viel Geschichte enthalten.... oder in einem Buch das man beim Angeln bekommen kann (Grau) steht die Geschichte über Ashbringer oder so....

zum Thema: Ich würde auch Onypre etc. abschaffen, dar ich gerne mal Retro raide, und einfach nicht den Nerv habe mit jedem meiner Chars die Pre zu  machen......bei einem ist ja okay aber nachm 3ten wirds scho nervig^^
Ausserdem würde ich das alte PvP System wieder einführen, denn zZ.  läuft jeder Gimp mit s2-s4 rum, und das zu bekommen ist echt keine Arbeit.....die leechen Ehre bis sie s2 haben und fühlen sich so toll weil sie epics haben......Pre BC war es echt Arbeit an ein Epic zu kommen und das merkte man auch wenn man gegen ein Full Epic kämpfte ohne Full Epic zu sein.....ausserdem sollte mal wieder ein schöner 40er Raid rein =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (13. August 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mehr an die Story anlehnen. Gnome und Untote als Rassen herausnehmen da diese nicht zu Allianz und Horde passen.
> 
> Untote evtl als 3 Fraktion einführen die für den Lichkönig kämpft. Die Rasse dabei so abändern das man jede andere Rasse als Untot spielen kann.
> 
> Große Bosse aus der WC Geschichte nicht so verheizen :-(



Untote goes Sylvanas?
Die gehören doch dazu soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Noriná schrieb:


> Ein Nacktmodus für meine Sukkubus wäre cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Solche AddOns gibts doch schon lange zum runterladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Akubi schrieb:


> ahja..
> Untote aus WoW rausnehmen da sie nicht zur Story passen.
> Haste mal Warcraft 3 gespielt mit der Geisel?
> Das sind die Verlassenen die gehören zur Horde.
> ...




Ich denke mal das er/sie wohl eher meinte, das die Untoten wohl ehr zu den Todesritter gehören könnten.


----------



## Laxera (13. August 2008)

naja was ich weiter oben schon gelesen habe:

mehr mounts (und endlich die ruf requirements für fraktionsmounts um mind. eine stufe runter)

z.B. als Flugmount so ein WC3 zeppelin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder zu rumrennen einen dieses goblin schredder

dann z.B. eine anlegbare rüstung für mounts (die dann die resistance gegen abmounten erhöht - vor allem im PVP, wo man dann angreifen und durchstürmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann will ich ein GRAFIK-UPDATE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber der style sollte beibehalten werden)

einige addons als standart in WOW drin (OMEN z.B.)

reittiere bei denen man leute mitnehmen kann (auch bei flugtieren)

mages machen wieder mehr schaden! (mein main ist mage und die wurden ja seit dem patch mit dem schwarzen tempel nur noch genervt - finde ich)

ach ja: kein wow ab 18 -.- käse, auch WC3 ist doch net ab 18 (und da sind die videos ja echt brutal)

mfg LAX
ps: ist nur ein ausschnitt von meinen ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pps: nicht alle noch nicht 16/18 jährigen sind kiddies (kenne da einige, die auch in meiner (ja meiner, bin leader) gilde sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die besser (professioneller) spielen als manch andere, ältere spieler (grüße an JOSCHI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Ausserdem möchte ich das dass Dunkle Portal geschlossen wird!



Ja nee, ist schon klar. Soll nach deiner Meinung nach ein Türsteher vor dem dunklem Portal stehen, der zu jedem Spieler sagt "Du kommst hier nisch rein". *lol


----------



## leonardot1311 (13. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ein WoW-Chat mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung.
> Sobald mehr als 2 oder 3 Fehler im Geschriebenen sind kann der Text nicht abgeschickt werden bis sie korrigiert werden. Statt dessen erscheinen über dem Char 2 große Eselsohren und alle um ihn herum kugeln sich vor Lachen.
> Hmm... die Hauptstädte würden dann zwar aussehen wie eine Eselfarm, aber es wäre immer wieder lustig da... und vielleicht hilfts bei einigen ja auf Dauer mal
> 
> ...



DANKE !!!
Wie recht Du hast !!! Die Kinder heutzutage können nicht mehr fehlerfrei schreiben, klar wenn Sie nach der "Schule" sofort WoW anschmeissen und einen derben Fehler nach dem anderen sehen. Die meisten haben noch nie ein Buch gelesen und sind auch noch stolz darauf....
Aber lasst Euch sagen: Dummheit ist weder PRO noch IMBA.....


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen. Ich finde auch das hohe Gegnerische Mitspieler keine kleineren Gegnerischen Mitspieler nicht mehr angreifen dürften. Die sollten da was dran machen so von wegen das man so ca 5 lvl unter dem hohen lvl ist. Zum beispiel Allianzler lvl 70, das der nur einen Hordler auf lvl 65 angreifen kann und darunter nicht. Und das gleiche sollte auch für die Horde gegen die Allianz gelten. Ist schon blöd wenn man mit seinem 30 Char am Questen ist und ein gegnerischer Mitspieler auf 70 immer beim questen stört und seinen heiden Spaß daran hat einen kleineren zu plätten.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ein WoW-Chat mit eingebauter Rechtschreibprüfung.
> Sobald mehr als 2 oder 3 Fehler im Geschriebenen sind kann der Text nicht abgeschickt werden bis sie korrigiert werden. Statt dessen erscheinen über dem Char 2 große Eselsohren und alle um ihn herum kugeln sich vor Lachen.
> Hmm... die Hauptstädte würden dann zwar aussehen wie eine Eselfarm, aber es wäre immer wieder lustig da... und vielleicht hilfts bei einigen ja auf Dauer mal
> 
> ...






leonardot1311 schrieb:


> DANKE !!!
> Wie recht Du hast !!! Die Kinder heutzutage können nicht mehr fehlerfrei schreiben, klar wenn Sie nach der "Schule" sofort WoW anschmeissen und einen derben Fehler nach dem anderen sehen. Die meisten haben noch nie ein Buch gelesen und sind auch noch stolz darauf....
> Aber lasst Euch sagen: Dummheit ist weder PRO noch IMBA.....




Ich kann euch alle nicht verstehen. Warum müßt ihr alle immer auf die Rechtschreibung rumhacken? Mir persönlich ist es egal wie viele Rechtschreibfehler drinnen sind. Hauptsache man versteht was man meint. Ich bekomme jedesmal nen Anfall, wenn die Leute immer in der Chattersprache schreiben und diese ständige kürzel schreiben. Das versteht doch niemand. Was bedeutet eigendlich immer dieses IMBA und so nen Zeug eigentlich? Wenn ihr immer auf die Gramatik am rumhacken seit, dann solltet ihr mal lieber selber vernünftige Sätze schreiben lernen.


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn


 würde mir noch 1-2 neue rassen pro fraktion wünschen dann 1-2 neue klassen (das ist ja durch den todesritter wenigstens ansatzweise in WOTLK umgesetzt) ausserdem wäre es schön wenn man mal ein ganz neues gebiet einfügen würde wo man von lvl 1-60 oder sogar 70 questen kann damit man wenn man mal langeweile hat und einen twink spielen will nicht immer die selben quests und gebiete wieder von vorne machen muss.

jetzt wird ja nur der bereich für lvl 70-80 neu und für twinks herrscht also wieder langeweile mit dem alten kram den man schon 100mal gemacht hat.

auch lustig wären instanzen für 2-4 leute wo man mal rein kann wenn man nicht genug leute findet....just for fun ohne daß da imba equip dropt die drops sollten dann schon weniger hochwertig sein.

und eine art instanziertes 1 vs 1 pvp gebiet (ähnlich wie arena nur halt für 1 vs 1) auch dort könnten die belohnungen ruhig nicht so toll sein aber wäre ein netter zeitvertreib wenn man mal keine lust auf BG hat und vom arena team keiner online ist.

so ich bin mir bewusst daß jetzt flames kommen von wegen 1 vs 1 hat nix mit mmo zu tun aber das ist mir egal ICH hätte spass daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (13. August 2008)

hab noch nen nachtrag: ich will mehr STALLPLÄTZE für jäger (3 stück ist zu wenig) -> so 6 Stück oder so hätten was

und noch was, ich will eine art ANTI-Magie-Klasse (die einfach die klasse ist um magier/Hexer/ele-schamis etc. zu killen

mfg LAX
ps: wir hacken net auf der grafik rum, nur ist dieses halt schon etwas...naja sagen wir "in die Jahre gekommen" und könnte ein FACELIFTING vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pps: und IMBA heißt ImBalanced, also nicht ungebalanced und deshalb als zu stark angesehen


----------



## Crystania (13. August 2008)

Need Housing. Need kleines lauschiges Plätzchen in Nagrand. und Need schlafen -.- 
MfG Cry


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. August 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Ich kann euch alle nicht verstehen. Warum müßt ihr alle immer auf die Rechtschreibung rumhacken? Mir persönlich ist es egal wie viele Rechtschreibfehler drinnen sind. Hauptsache man versteht was man meint. Ich bekomme jedesmal nen Anfall, wenn die Leute immer in der Chattersprache schreiben und diese ständige kürzel schreiben. Das versteht doch niemand. Was bedeutet eigendlich immer dieses IMBA und so nen Zeug eigentlich? Wenn ihr immer auf die Gramatik am rumhacken seit, dann solltet ihr mal lieber selber vernünftige Sätze schreiben lernen.



klar dir muss es ja egal sein hast ja selbst jede menge fehler drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal im ernst...du sagst hauptsache man versteht was die leute meinen aber leider gibt es leute die sich so einen komischen kram zusammenschreiben in WoW und auch hier im forum daß man teilweise NICHT mehr versteht was die meinen....teilweise nicht mal ansatzweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> klar dir muss es ja egal sein hast ja selbst jede menge fehler drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau das meinte ich ja mit der Chattersprache und Kürzel geschreibe. Ich sage es mal so, ich bin Legasteniker und ich gebe mir echt Mühe so wenig wie möglich Fehler zu machen beim schreiben. Werde überall wegen der Sch..ß Gramatik von der Seite angemacht. Kann soetwas nicht verstehen. Ein Kollege von mir schreibt genau so wie er spricht. Muß auch noch dazu sagen das er aus Mainz kommt. Da kann man sich vorstellen wie er dan schreibt, da wird er auch immer wegen der Gramatik immer blöd angemacht. Ich finde so manche Leute sollten am besten nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn die in einem Glashaus sitzen.
Ich binn in der Meinung, das wir alle ein Spiel spielen das uns allen gefällt und es soll auch spaß machen. Aber wenn man wegen der schreibweise immer blöd angegraben wierd, macht das spielen nicht wierklich mehr Spaß.
Am sonnsten von den Kiddis die irgend einen mißt zurecht schreiben, wo man mindestens mehrere Fremdsprachen lernen muß um einen verständlichen Satz hin zu bekommen, muß auch nicht wierklich sein.


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. August 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> hab noch nen nachtrag: ich will mehr STALLPLÄTZE für jäger (3 stück ist zu wenig) -> so 6 Stück oder so hätten was



jo mehr stallplätze wären super und man sollte volle köcher / munitionsbeutel in die bank packen können falls man mal die waffe wechselt.


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. August 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich ja mit der Chattersprache und Kürzel geschreibe. Ich sage es mal so, ich bin Legasteniker und ich gebe mir echt Mühe so wenig wie möglich Fehler zu machen beim schreiben. Werde überall wegen der Sch..ß Gramatik von der Seite angemacht. Kann soetwas nicht verstehen. Ein Kollege von mir schreibt genau so wie er spricht. Muß auch noch dazu sagen das er aus Mainz kommt. Da kann man sich vorstellen wie er dan schreibt, da wird er auch immer wegen der Gramatik immer blöd angemacht. Ich finde so manche Leute sollten am besten nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn die in einem Glashaus sitzen.
> Ich binn in der Meinung, das wir alle ein Spiel spielen das uns allen gefällt und es soll auch spaß machen. Aber wenn man wegen der schreibweise immer blöd angegraben wierd, macht das spielen nicht wierklich mehr Spaß.
> Am sonnsten von den Kiddis die irgend einen mißt zurecht schreiben, wo man mindestens mehrere Fremdsprachen lernen muß um einen verständlichen Satz hin zu bekommen, muß auch nicht wierklich sein.



was du schreibst KANN man aber lesen und was manche hier schreiben kann man nicht lesen und wenn man die drauf anspricht behaupten die komischerweise alle sie wären legastheniker und den paar leuten die vielleicht wirklich legastheniker sind glaubt das dann keiner mehr.
für die tut es mir leid aber für den rest nicht.


----------



## Cløudestrife (13. August 2008)

falls etwas davon bereits genannt wurde tut es mir leid

1.: Friendlist erweitern (vielleicht auch account einspeichen, dann braucht man nicht jeden twink neu eintippen)
2.: Friendlist für Twinks übernehmen
3.: 30 Meter PvP-freier Radius um Portsteine

mfg
      Cloud


----------



## Matalo (13. August 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> 1.: Friendlist erweitern (vielleicht auch account einspeichen, dann braucht man nicht jeden twink neu eintippen)
> 2.: Friendlist für Twinks übernehmen
> 3.: 30 Meter PvP-freier Radius um Portsteine



Dazu fällt mir noch was ein.. 
Wenn man jemanden auf Ignore setzt das gleich dessen ganzer Account Ignoriert wird und so ist es nichtmehr möglich mit einem anderen Char diese Person anzusprechen!


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. August 2008)

Akubi schrieb:


> ahja..
> Untote aus WoW rausnehmen da sie nicht zur Story passen.
> Haste mal Warcraft 3 gespielt mit der Geisel?
> Das sind die Verlassenen die gehören zur Horde.
> ...


Und was laberst du? Sylvanas Tötet 2 der 3 Schreckenslords. und Varimatras wird zu ihrem diener..  aba die untoten passen tatzächlich zu wow^^ bzw zur horde.. gnome passen aba auch zur allianz .. naja mal sehn ob sylvanas später Arthas Wegownt ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. August 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich ja mit der Chattersprache und Kürzel geschreibe. Ich sage es mal so, ich bin Legasteniker und ich gebe mir echt Mühe so wenig wie möglich Fehler zu machen beim schreiben. Werde überall wegen der Sch..ß Gramatik von der Seite angemacht. Kann soetwas nicht verstehen. Ein Kollege von mir schreibt genau so wie er spricht. Muß auch noch dazu sagen das er aus Mainz kommt. Da kann man sich vorstellen wie er dan schreibt, da wird er auch immer wegen der Gramatik immer blöd angemacht. Ich finde so manche Leute sollten am besten nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn die in einem Glashaus sitzen.
> Ich binn in der Meinung, das wir alle ein Spiel spielen das uns allen gefällt und es soll auch spaß machen. Aber wenn man wegen der schreibweise immer blöd angegraben wierd, macht das spielen nicht wierklich mehr Spaß.
> Am sonnsten von den Kiddis die irgend einen mißt zurecht schreiben, wo man mindestens mehrere Fremdsprachen lernen muß um einen verständlichen Satz hin zu bekommen, muß auch nicht wierklich sein.


Sorry, aber lernt dein Kumpel in Mainz etwa eine andere Rechtschreibung als die deutsche?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns denn nur die wenigen Legastheniker wären, die ab und zu ihre Fehler reinhauen, würde sich wahrscheinlich auch kaum jemand drüber aufregen. Aber mittlerweile schreibt ja jeder Vollhirni wie er lustig ist, ob der Rest der Welt ihn versteht oder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stell dir vor, die Bayern (oder die Schweizer) würden schreiben wie sie sprechen... man müßte für die extra Server in ihrer "Landessprache" einrichten, weil außerhalb ihrer Region die meisten anderen wohl arge Verständnissprobleme hätten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kommt dann der Vorteil ins Spiel, wenn alle (wenigstens größtenteils) eine halbwegs einheitliche Rechtschreibung anwenden... man versteht was der andere von einem will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wo schonmal dämliche IMBA-ÄPIXXX-ROXXOR-Wortschöpfungen angesprochen wurden...
könnte mir bitte mal einer erklären was ein *"r0xx0r"* eigentlich ist? Ich habs bis heute nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Aber um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen...


Wölkchên schrieb:


> Hätte gerne ein System,dass es ermöglicht, einen vorhandenen 70er auf einen extra Server zu kopieren auf dem die ganze Welt ein Pvp-Schlachtfeld ist und man Dörfer und Städte erobern kann. Etwa Southshore einnehmen und Ressourcen abbauen um Armeen zu kreeiren und dann das Reich der Fraktion auszudehnen,so würde der Server zu einer rundum agilen Umwelt und jeder Server würde anders aussehen. Es müsste eben wie im PvP bestimmte Belohnungen geben,wie eben Städte einnehmen,oder Generäle töten. Es wäre ein neues Konzept,dass aber die BG's nur auf die Welt ausdehnt und somit, denke ich, vielen Spaß bringen würde...


Das wäre an sich wirklich ein komplett neues Konzept in altbekannter Umgebung, aber so eine Art Echtzeit-Risiko-Welteroberung wo Tausende Spieler für und mit ihrer Fraktion um die Herrschaft kämpfen würden (incl. zerstörbarer Landschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wäre schon eine feine Sache. So hätten die PvP-ler eine Ersatzspielwiese ohne die nervigen (weil nicht tötbaren) PvE-ler, welche wiederum sich nicht weiter über´s PvP aufregen müßten.
Für so ein WoW würd ich sogar freiwillig mit dem von mir so verhassten PvP anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Aber wo schonmal dämliche IMBA-ÄPIXXX-ROXXOR-Wortschöpfungen angesprochen wurden...
> könnte mir bitte mal einer erklären was ein *"r0xx0r"* eigentlich ist? Ich habs bis heute nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also soweit ich weiss bedeutet roxxor so in etwa das rockt oder ich rocke oder wir rocken....also wenn ich imba roxxor bin dann rockt mein char weil er so imba ist (das nur zur erklärung...soll nicht heissen daß ich mich für imba halte) und roxxor ist halt die schreibweise in leetspeak.

bevor jetzt die frage kommt was leet ist erklär ich das hier auch bzw. wikipedia erklärt das für mich dann muss ich nicht so viel tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Leetspeak [&#712;li&#720;tspi&#720;k] (auch Leetspeek; von engl. elite, „Elite“) bezeichnet das Ersetzen von Buchstaben durch ähnlich aussehende Ziffern sowie – nach einer erweiterten Definition – Sonderzeichen. So wird der Begriff Leetspeak selbst häufig 1337, manchmal 1337 5P34K, selten auch 31337 bzw. 313373 geschrieben.

Häufige Verwendung: Eine 1 sieht wie ein kleines L oder I aus, 3 ist das Spiegelbild eines E, und eine 7 ist ein etwas deformiertes T. Unter der 0 kann man sich ein großes O vorstellen. Aus einer 4 wird ein A oder ein h und aus einer 5 wird ein S.

Seltenere Verwendung: Eine 2 wird als ein R oder auch als Z gedeutet. Eine 6 lässt sich als ein G deuten, eine 8 als großes B sehen und die 9 könnte ein kleines g darstellen.

Wenn dazu noch Buchstaben entfallen können bzw. durch gleichwertige Lautkombinationen ersetzt werden, wird aus engl. Elite über Eleet am Ende 1337.

Leetspeak kann schwer zu lesen sein und ist dadurch als eine Art Geheimcode bestimmter Gruppen der Computerszene zu betrachten. Ursprünglich durchaus ernst gemeint, wird sie heute jedoch fast nur noch selbstironisch in Form von einzelnen bekannten Versatzstücken oder zur Individualisierung von Nicknames mittels Sonderzeichen genutzt. Weitere Verwendung findet Leetspeak bei Nutzern von Internet-Spielen, wobei sich hier nicht genau bestimmen lässt, ob es nun darum geht, weniger erfahrene oder gegnerische Spieler aus der Konversationen auszugrenzen, oder eher anderen Spielern zu imponieren. Traditionell werden nur einzelne Buchstaben durch die ähnlich geformten Ziffern ersetzt. In den letzten Jahren artete dies jedoch dazu aus, dass aus (mehreren) Sonderzeichen einzelne Buchstaben gebastelt werden; diese moderne Form ist allerdings keine wirkliche 1337-Sprache mehr.

Ursprünglich wurde Leetspeak verwendet, um zu verhindern, dass abgehörte E-Mails oder andere digitale Dokumente automatisch von Computern ausgelesen und gefiltert werden können. Da ein Computer mit der Zeichenkombination W1k1p3d14 nicht viel anfangen kann, sie aber für einen Menschen (mit ein wenig Übung) als „Wikipedia“ zu lesen ist, bot bzw. bietet Leetspeak einen gewissen Schutz gegen abhörende Rechner.

Eine sehr ähnliche Ersetzungsmethode wird teilweise auch in Reklame-E-Mails (UCE=„unsolicited commercial e-mail“) verwendet, um Reizworte wie etwa „Viagra“ vor Spamfiltern zu verschleiern. Im Gegensatz zur normalen Leetspeak wird dabei allerdings meist versucht, die Lesbarkeit zu erhalten, um potentielle Kunden nicht zu vergraulen. Beispiel:

    * 1337: v14924, 48501u73 8391nn32, w1k1p3d14
    * UCE: \/|ágrà, /-\|3$0|_\_/']['€ |3€G|/V/V€|2, \V/||<||D€|)|/-\
    * Hardcore 1337: \/149®4, 4ß$0£µ73 ß391|\||\|3®, \/\/1|{1p3Ð14
    * Klartext: Viagra, absolute Beginner, Wikipedia


ich denke das reicht als erklärung.....das ist ja so viel daß es bestimmt eh keiner komplett liest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sand/Theradras (13. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Huntress: Was ist das denn für ein Kommentar? Hier wird explizit gefragt "Was würdet IHR anders machen an WoW?", natürlich muss man dann gleich torpedieren was einem nicht gefällt. Ich fände einen Singleplayer-Modus auch sehr cool, mal so ganz nebenbei, WoW würde sich klasse für sowas eignen.
> 
> Warum ein Singleplayer-Modus? Das bringt mich zu den nächsten Punkten in der "Was würde ich an WoW ändern"-Liste:
> - Strengere Namensvorschrriften
> ...



Warum ab 16 freigeben? Das spiel ist nicht etwa gruselig, noch abschreckend. Selbst ich habe mit 10 Jahren angefangen zu spielen und das auch ganz Legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und jetzt bin ich gerade 12 geworden und ich habe mich in den 2 Jahren nicht von dem Spiel beeinflussen lassen noch Albträume oder sowas bekommen. 

Und mit den Namensvorschriften... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist doch so auch ganz O.K. Blizzard achtet ja schon auf die Namen und bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keine schlimmen Namen gesehen, die irgendwie abstoßend wirken würden. Jeder hat halt seine eigenen Vorstellungen von einem Helden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe sonst nix zu merkeln an WoW, Blizz hat das derzeicht echt gut geregelt, ausser bei mir sind oft Rüsstungsteile und Iteams verschwunden, und das war kein häcker. Die hatten mir selbst den Account ohne Grund (stand in der Email) für 5Tage gesperrt...


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. August 2008)

Sand/Theradras schrieb:


> Warum ab 16 freigeben? Das spiel ist nicht etwa gruselig, noch abschreckend. Selbst ich habe mit 10 Jahren angefangen zu spielen und das auch ganz Legal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den leuten die meinen man sollte es erst ab 16 freigeben geht es nicht darum daß 10 jährige davon vielleicht schlecht träumen sondern denen geht es darum daß sie meinen leute unter 16 könnten nicht spielen und würden das niveau in WoW kaputt machen.

ich persönlich finde das blödsinn denn ich denke daß es mehr als genug 16 jährige gibt die das niveau MINDESTENS genauso runter ziehen wie die 12 jährigen....wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr.

bevor jetzt die frage kommt ob ich selbst erst 12 bin weil ich sowas schreibe....NEIN bin ich nicht ich gebe hier nur meine individuellen erfahrungen und meinungen wieder.

ich selbst bin 30 jahre alt und hab auch schon leute erlebt die sogar noch älter als ich waren und sich auch total kindisch benommen haben.

wahrscheinlich sind die von beruf und familie so gestresst daß sie WoW als ventil nutzen müssen mal die sau raus zu lassen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Sorry, aber lernt dein Kumpel in Mainz etwa eine andere Rechtschreibung als die deutsche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nicht wirklich. Er schreibt mit einem Mainzer Dialekt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. August 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Er schreibt mit einem Mainzer Dialekt.


Zum Glück macht das nicht jeder. Würde unsere ostdeutschen Freunde damit anfangen würde es im Chat von Ä´s, Ö´s und Ü´s nur so wimmeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nix gegen Ostdeutsche, aber Eure Dialekte hören sich manchmal echt zum schießen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Nekramcruun 
Danke für die Erklärung, hab ich doch mal wieder zwei neue Sachen gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tubos (13. August 2008)

Acthelion schrieb:


> Wenn ich an WoW ändern könnte was ich will,
> 
> dann würde ich allem im Spiel endlich mal hochauflösende Texturen verpassen, das ganze für DX10 aufbohren und Leuten die den enstsprechenden Rechner haben ermöglichen, das Spiel in einer Hammer Grafik zu erleben.
> 
> Acthelion




klar damit jeder ein 2000€ rechner brauch du brain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> den leuten die meinen man sollte es erst ab 16 freigeben geht es nicht darum daß 10 jährige davon vielleicht schlecht träumen sondern denen geht es darum daß sie meinen leute unter 16 könnten nicht spielen und würden das niveau in WoW kaputt machen.
> 
> ich persönlich finde das blödsinn denn ich denke daß es mehr als genug 16 jährige gibt die das niveau MINDESTENS genauso runter ziehen wie die 12 jährigen....wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr.
> 
> ...




Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen. Manche gewalttätige Games sind ab 12 Jahre, die negsten wieder ab 16 und widerum andere ab 18 Jahren.
Frage mich doch jedesmal welche Kreterien die FSK haben um uns vorzuschreiben was wir spielen, hören und sehen dürfen.
Habe zum beispiel für meine Playstations WWF und WWE. Man kann sich in dem Game sich ganz schön gegenseitig verprügeln. Warum sind die meisten WWF/WWE Spiele ab 16 Jahre und eines oder zwei davon ab 12 Jahre? Das sollte mir echt einer mal Erklähren. Es sind doch nur Spiele.
Spiele werden Zensirt, Filme werden Zensirt usw, aber die Gewaldzehnen in den Medien und Nachrichten werden überhaupt nicht Zensirt.
So leid wie es mir tut, ich fühle mich von unserem Land zimlich gemopt. Sobald in den Nachrichten gezeigt wierd das in den Staten ein Schüler amock laufen, machen so ca eine woche später unsere Kiddis das gleiche. Jedesmal heißt es das die Videospiele und die Filme daran in schuld sind.


----------



## Ghost305 (13. August 2008)

XxEmo-StyLAxX schrieb:


> Nope. Die ganzen Pre-BC Instanzen waren 40er .
> 
> @Xondor: Wieso zerstören sie damit das PVP? Weil Leute mit Abhärtung nicht mehr von T6 Leuten besiegt werden?




Und wieso sollten die PVP leute bessere chanchen gegen die T6 leute haben?T6 ist nunmal verdammt viel arbeit wieso sollte der gegen einen S2er verlieren?Darum gehts ja...T6 erarbeiten ist die MEISTE ARBEIT in WoW im moment ist nunmal und wieso zum Teufel sollten sie dann nich auch am stärksten sein?Am meisten Arbeit = am mächtigsten so wärs am logischten aber wieso ist das nicht mehr so?Weil jetzt jeder boon mit S2 rumrennt und nen T6er alt aussehen lässt mit seinen 450 abhärtung....


----------



## diesirea (13. August 2008)

will hardcore server -.-  jeder gegen jeden   man muss städte einnehmen können wie in WAR  und  das kampfsystem is zwar toll  aber wie wärs ne server art wo man zum schiessen zielen muss mit einem fadenkreuz die normalen waffen halt so schwingen wie man grade die maus bewegt      das epic fliegen billiger machen

das ehren system wie jetzt + die alten ränge 
Gildenhäuser

die haustiere sollte man auch steuern können um zum beispiel in inztansen selber um die ecke zu gucken ohne sich in gefahr zu bringen

und an die spieler  das die nicht ständig rumflennen im pvp und anfangen andere zu beleidigen (diesen punkt empfinde ich als wichtigsten!!!)


----------



## Toastbrod (13. August 2008)

Ich will dass Epixxe wieder Episch sind und dass Schlachtfelder und Instanzen keine Farmfelder für irgendwelche Abzeichen oder Marken werden.


----------



## Gias (13. August 2008)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Und wieso sollten die PVP leute bessere chanchen gegen die T6 leute haben?T6 ist nunmal verdammt viel arbeit wieso sollte der gegen einen S2er verlieren?Darum gehts ja...T6 erarbeiten ist die MEISTE ARBEIT in WoW im moment ist nunmal und wieso zum Teufel sollten sie dann nich auch am stärksten sein?Am meisten Arbeit = am mächtigsten so wärs am logischten aber wieso ist das nicht mehr so?Weil jetzt jeder boon mit S2 rumrennt und nen T6er alt aussehen lässt mit seinen 450 abhärtung....



Du hast keine Ahnung von Arena.
T6 ist für DDs noch immer die Freikarte für hohes Rating.

Und du kannst dir garnet vorstellen wie bitter es ist zu sehen, wie manche movement-krüppel wegen equip gewinnen.
Arena sollte imo Spielstil > Equip sein.
Brainafk gewinnen kannst du im PvE wo 24 andere Kollegen für dich deine Inkompetenz ausbügeln dürfen.

(nicht angegriffen fühlen pveler aber fakt ist: man schleppt doch öfters im pve manche leute nur hinter sich her)


----------



## Hazeldine (13. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Seh ioch net so mit pvp ausstellen auf pvp server, wenns dich stört dann geh aufn pve server.. wozu gibts das denn, dann wärs ja total doof auf pvp server.. dann wären pve server standart pvp aus aba anstellbar^^. und pvp server standaert pvp an aba ausstellbar oO^^


Auch wenn du es vielleicht zum hundertsten mal gesagt bekommst...DER WECHSEL VON PVP MIT NEM CHAR AUF PVE IST NICHT MÖGLICH!!!!

Aber ich merke halt immer wieder daß Intelligenz nicht bei allen Gamern vorhanden ist.

Instanzen für 3er Gruppen oder Kurze knappe zeitlich weniger aufwendige Instanzen wären auch nett...grade für diejenigen die berzfstätig sind oder Familie haben.


----------



## ctWO (13. August 2008)

selfowned! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (13. August 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen. Ich finde auch das hohe Gegnerische Mitspieler keine kleineren Gegnerischen Mitspieler nicht mehr angreifen dürften. Die sollten da was dran machen so von wegen das man so ca 5 lvl unter dem hohen lvl ist. Zum beispiel Allianzler lvl 70, das der nur einen Hordler auf lvl 65 angreifen kann und darunter nicht. Und das gleiche sollte auch für die Horde gegen die Allianz gelten. Ist schon blöd wenn man mit seinem 30 Char am Questen ist und ein gegnerischer Mitspieler auf 70 immer beim questen stört und seinen heiden Spaß daran hat einen kleineren zu plätten.



Naja das ist der Grund warum manche Leute auf einem PvEserver spielen und da das PvP nicht anschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ich denke das reicht als erklärung.....das ist ja so viel daß es bestimmt eh keiner komplett liest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch ich habs gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viorel (13. August 2008)

Absetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würden vielen bestimmt helfen


----------



## kbforpresident (13. August 2008)

Man sollte einen IQ Test machen und man sollte nachweisen können das man Berufstätig ist oder noch zur Schule geht. Auch wenn Blizzard dann nur noch 2Millionen WoW Zocker hat anstatt 10.

Hab grade WoW gelöscht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UrielTheFox (13. August 2008)

naja was bestimmt nicht schlecht wäre wären konsolen ableger dieses games und auch von anderen mmo´s da ich finde das grade die moderneren konsolen wie ps3, wii oder auch xbox360 mindestens genauso gute leistungen hervorbringen wie unsere rechner mit der wir spielen wenn nicht sogar bessere leistung^^
und dann würden auch konsolen freaks auf ihre kosten kommen^^
man will ja nicht aus langeweile spiele wie sacred 2 auch für konsolen rausbringen (weis schlechtes beispiel ist eigentlich ja ein klassisches action rpg aber trotrzdem noch ein gutes beispiel) aber naja das liegt sowieso an blizzard on keinen normalen gamer wie es die meisten auf dieser seite sind^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. August 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn.
> 
> 
> mfg weddingcrusher (is mein letzter tread für heute)




Wieder Pre Quests für High Raid Innis anführen und die Qualität der Badges Items etwas runterfahren...

Wenn ich ständig sehe dass Randoms Sunwell Trash farmen und Kara Badges abfarmen und ImbA Ep!xXe kassiern obwohl sie sonst nichts aus Kara kennen, kommts mir hoch ...muahaha


----------



## FieserFiesling (13. August 2008)

ich wuerde gerne die option haben, durch pvp zu leveln...das waere, fuer ich persoenlich, der knaller schlechthin. aber dann bitte auch gleichzeitig mit der option, auf einer bestimmten stufe bleiben zu koennen, wenn man will...
achja...das waere was...dann wuerde mich das spiel bedeutend mehr reizen. =)


----------



## Shadowassa (13. August 2008)

Ich würd auch an W3 ran lehnen und die Nachtelfen und Untoten zu einer 3. Fraktion machen die Neutral zur Alli und Horde sind. Und natürlich mehr Klassen


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (13. August 2008)

Matalo schrieb:


> Hordler sollte mit der Allianz im /s /y Komunizieren können und evtl Handeln!



Das willst du nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das das am anfang von WoW ging, aber abgeschafft wurde, ist jetzt reine Spekulation. Was meinst du wieviel Flame Potential da drinne steckt?
Wie wird das eigtl in anderen MMO's gehandhabt´?



Tubos schrieb:


> klar damit jeder ein 2000€ rechner brauch du brain
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies nochmal genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"...und Leuten die den entsprechenden Rechner haben *ermöglichen*, das Spiel in einer Hammer Grafik zu erleben."


----------



## yilmo (13. August 2008)

Das Skill z.b einen PvP Kampf entscheidet und nicht 24std dumm erfarmtes equip


----------



## kbforpresident (13. August 2008)

Tubos schrieb:


> klar damit jeder ein 2000€ rechner brauch du brain
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2000Euro fürn Rechner isn normaler Preis Bernd!
So viel hat mein Laptop gekostet : /


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2008)

Was gewiss Abwechslung wäre... wäre 1. eine Graphik wie Oblivion z.B. und auch ein solches Kampfsystem. Also nix mit würfeln um hit oder dodge oder anklicken und Zauber fliegt von selbst.


----------



## Oníshanu (13. August 2008)

Ich wäre für Housing (erreichbar durch so ne Art Instanzportale)


----------



## Kleiderschrank (13. August 2008)

ich finds geil so wie es ist    spiel es zwar erst anfang märz 2008     naja gruss an alle wow zocker


----------



## Parkourinator (13. August 2008)

ab 18 jahren


----------



## Soulfire² (13. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> 2000Euro fürn Rechner isn normaler Preis Bernd!
> So viel hat mein Laptop gekostet : /




2k für nen normalen Rechner, ohje.

High End Leistung gibts für 1200-1400

Ein Durchschnittsrechner liegt im Preis so bei 500-800

Laptops sind da natürlich ne andre Kategorie, die wenigstens haben Gamer-Notebooks.



Also für mich könnte die Arena ganz wegbleiben, altes PvP system, und mal wieder dafür sogar dass Epic auch wieder nen Epic status hat, und nicht jeder sie hinterhergeworfen bekommt.
Und vorallem nicht jedem Casual hinterherrennen.

Würde dann nur die BGs eben etwas spannender gestalten, neue einfügen, oder immer wieder Veränderungen am Schlachtfeldaussehn vornehmen.

Und am allerwichtigsten, ich würde open-PvP fördern, dass es Motivation für Städteraids gibt, meinetwegen können dann auch BGs ganz wegbleiben, dafür eben eine offene Lösung finden, macht ganz Azeroth zum Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Parkourinator schrieb:


> ab 18 jahren



Würde das Durchschnittsalter nur noch weiter senken...


----------



## Larmina (13. August 2008)

Also ICH bin immernoch für das Alte Alteractal^^


----------



## Swarm (13. August 2008)

Ich möchte endlich das Housing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mann kann ja den Krater von Azshara für die Instanzen verwenden. (Der Krater war ehemalig als bg geplant wurde dann gestrichen jetzt gibt es nur noch die Karte) [Nicht Betretbar]


----------



## Larmina (13. August 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Ich möchte endlich das Housing.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Süß so ein abgeschiedenes Bergdorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanjay_ (13. August 2008)

ich würde die abo´s günstiger machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewish (13. August 2008)

Die community.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. August 2008)

Sanjay_ schrieb:


> ich würde die abo´s günstiger machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* *hust*

*halsbonbon sucht*


----------



## Tumasz (13. August 2008)

"- Spieler und Gegenstände einfach "durchlaufen"? Kollisionsabfrage und Einführung von Kollisionsfunktionalitäten, so daß auch ein Tank mit dem Schild so die hinter ihm stehenden Player beschützen kann und der Mob nicht durch ihn durchschiesst "

Naja sowas ist wohl kaum möglich war es auch noch nie in nem spiel. Das wäre auch einfach zu schwierig noch für die tanks drauf zu achten das jeder hinter ihnen steht usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich hab zwar nur nen lvl 30 tank aber finde es schon schwer genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (13. August 2008)

Ich würde aufhören die Bosse zu besiegen die allen bekannt sind wie Illidan oder Arthas, wenn in Warcraft IV Malfurion zu Tirande kommt und sie sie sagt: "Hey dein Bruder wurde von 25 Leuten gelegt worden, Kil'jaeden hatt versucht in unsere Welt zu kommne und wir haben es nicht gemerkt und der Lichkönig wurde erst Neulich von einem Druiden alleine getötet"

Irgentwie versaut WoW die komplette Story von Azeroth, früher waren die Bosse zwar auch an Warcraft angelegt, aber eben nicht so extrem wie jezt....


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Man sollte einen IQ Test machen und man sollte nachweisen können das man Berufstätig ist oder noch zur Schule geht. Auch wenn Blizzard dann nur noch 2Millionen WoW Zocker hat anstatt 10.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das völliger unsin. Ich finde das es nimanden angeht ob man Schüler, Arbeiter oder Arbeitsloser ist. Es giebt auch zu genügend Erwachsene die sich Benemen wie die Kiddis und ein kleiner teil der Kiddis sind mehr Erwachsener im Kopf als ein teil der Erwachsenen. Habe es schon oft genug mitbekommen.


----------



## S4SchA (13. August 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> im großen und ganzen gefällt es mir, so wie es gerade ist, bis auf eine kleinigkeit:
> 
> 
> mich stören die pve/pvp-flamer.
> ...





und wie man dann an die pvp sachen kommen wenn man nicht mit "normalen" sachen rein darf? ^^


----------



## Inaktiv (13. August 2008)

Ich würde Druiden die möglichkeit geben in gestalt etwas zu benutzen, gs zu nehmen oder healpots zu schlucken.
danke ich grüße mama, papa und meine eltern
mfg inaktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S4SchA (13. August 2008)

thema dudus xD
reisegestaltssperre in der arena ^^


----------



## Garafdîr (13. August 2008)

Mein Vorschlag währe die Sache mit dem Wappenrock. Blizz könnte zum beispiel eine option einfügen, so das man ein eigenes Gildenzeichen auf seinen Rechner machen könnte um das dann im Spiel wo man sich die Wappenröcke erställt, einfügen könnte. Zum Beispiel im Ordner wo das Game intaliert ist, ein weiteren Ordner einfügen mit dem Namen "Gildenwappen". Und dort einfach das gewünschte Bild reinkopieren. Wenn man sich ins Spiel einlogt und dann zum Gildenhaus geht, einfach auf Wappenrock erstellen und das Objekt der Begierde suchen. Tadda, dan müßte man sein eigenes Gildenzeichen haben.
Interessant währe auch noch wenn das Gildenzeichen, egal welches, auf auf dem Umhang und Schild zu sehen währe.


----------



## Gias (13. August 2008)

Soulfire² schrieb:


> 2k für nen normalen Rechner, ohje.
> 
> High End Leistung gibts für 1200-1400
> 
> ...



Beachte seine sig - ein apple user = höhere Preise :]


----------



## seneadis (14. August 2008)

> Nix gegen Ostdeutsche, aber Eure Dialekte hören sich manchmal echt zum schießen an



Mja, vielen Dank, und alle Westdeutschen haben einen bayrischen Akzent.../ironie off. Da triffst du einen emfindlichen Nerv, wenn du zum Bleistift einem (Ost-)Berliner erzählst, er hätte einen "ostdeutschen" Akzent mit vielen ...Ümlaodn. Der würde dia jewaltich eens uffs Dach jem, wa.




> Mein Vorschlag währe die Sache mit dem Wappenrock. Blizz könnte zum beispiel eine option einfügen, so das man ein eigenes Gildenzeichen auf seinen Rechner machen könnte um das dann im Spiel wo man sich die Wappenröcke erställt, einfügen könnte. Zum Beispiel im Ordner wo das Game intaliert ist, ein weiteren Ordner einfügen mit dem Namen "Gildenwappen". Und dort einfach das gewünschte Bild reinkopieren. Wenn man sich ins Spiel einlogt und dann zum Gildenhaus geht, einfach auf Wappenrock erstellen und das Objekt der Begierde suchen. Tadda, dan müßte man sein eigenes Gildenzeichen haben.
> Interessant währe auch noch wenn das Gildenzeichen, egal welches, auf auf dem Umhang und Schild zu sehen währe.



Ich wette 10 G mit dir, dass es keine Woche dauert, bis die ersten ...sagen wir mal...Nackte-Brust-Wappenröcke auftauchen. D.h. es müsste von Blizz-Mitarbeitern geprüft werden, das kostet Geld, also...vergiss es ;-)


----------



## Rodaan (14. August 2008)

- Die alten zwei Kontinente komplett überabreiten und Baustellen wie Löcher und unzugängliche Zonen reparieren um neuen Spielinhalt für hochstufige Spieler zu integrieren und das Flugmount erlauben.

- Wenn man bei einer der Rassenfraktionen den Ruf auf "ehrfurchtsvoll" gebracht hat, lernt man deren Sprache.

- Hexenmeister und Paladine bekommen mit Stufe 70 zu ihren beschwörbaren Reittieren auch ein Flugtier per Quest.

- mehr Klassenquesten für alle, auch ab Stufe 60 aufwärts.

- Einen umfangreicheren Charakter-Generator vor Spielbeginn. (wie in einen Solo-RPG)

- Kutschen und Pferdegespanne für 5er Gruppen. (Der Zweiersitz ab WotL ist ein Schritt in die Richtung, mir schwebt aber ein beispielsweise von einem Ingi gebautes Pferdegespann vor, auf denen der Besitzer und 4 Freunde aufsteigen können. Zu den nötigen Bauteilen müssten auch zwei Reittiere, je nach Schnelligkeit der Kutsche, normale oder Epische Pferde, Kodos etc. gekauft werden.

- Alte Reagenzien bzw. Stoffe der alten Welt auch in neuen Rezepten, Mustern usw. mit einbeziehen um den Handel und die Aktivitäten in der Gesammten Spielwelt anzukurbeln.

- Mehr Kochrezepte/Gerichte für Zauberklassen. Wieviel Gerichte stellen beim Verzehr Mana her und wieviele Gesundheit? Das Verhältnis liegt bei gefühlten 2:100. Man könnte vielleicht einen "Braumeister"-Beruf einführen, um leckere Getränke zu brauen, die Mana herstellen. Oder dem Alchimisten diese Rezepte zukommen lassen. Jedenfalls sollte es etwas ausgeglichener sein.

- Auch als 70er sollte man noch niedrigstufige Questgeber als solche anhand eines "!" über ihrem Kopf erkennen können und nicht erst, wenn man ihn anvisiert. Für Komplettisten oder Ruffarmer wäre es so einfacher, alte Questen in einem Gebiet zu finden, in dem man "früher" nicht zu gange war.

- Schmuckstücke und Halsketten sollten am Charakter auch sichtbar sein, sofern es die Rüstung oder Robe erlauben würde.

- Da mit BC und auch mit dem nächsten Addon viele neue zähmbare Wildtiere dazu gekommen sind, sollte dem Jäger ein oder zwei zusätzliche Stallplätze zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

- Haustiere die von einem Händler verkauft werden, sollte man einen eigenen Namen geben können.

- Einmal im Jahr sollte jeder Klasse eine Talentprüfung beim Lehrer unterzogen werden. Innerhalb einer Questreihe muss man ein Tunier überstehen an deren Ende eine kostenlose Neuverteilung der Talente winkt.

- Und zu guter Letzt: Die Schiffsbesatzungen sollten wieder anheuern. Wird echt Zeit, dass auf den "Geisterschiffen" wieder Leben einkehrt.


----------



## SixNight (14. August 2008)

das mit dem pre quest entfernen nach einiger zeit würd ich ändern also das soll in wotlk nicht passieren 
Tier Sets die wieder bissel imbarer aussehen s4 is ja der reinste schrott also sunwell teile t6 vom krieger priester war ganz ordentlich sowas 
Bissel schönere effekte bei casts 
Wie ne chance auf pvp ränge


----------



## Maternus (14. August 2008)

- BG raus
- Arena raus
- Sprachchat raus
- Handelssystem überarbeiten
- Abhärtungswertung aus Instanzloots entfernen
- Hordepala raus
- Allianzschami raus
- Vernünftiges System zur Botmeldung
- Eingeschränktere Rechte für Gastaccounts
- Graue Loots BOP machen, sodass sie aus dem AH verschwinden
- Das Verlies interessanter machen
- Heroicmodus für alte Instanzen
- Flugmount in alter Welt verfügbar machen

Das wäre es mal fürs Erste.


----------



## Clandaries (14. August 2008)

Für mich wäre es wichtig, dass man seinen Char etwas mehr seinen Wünschen anpassen könnte, wie z.B. das färben der Rüstung und der Waffen.

Dann würde ich mir wünschen, dass es für die Gilden einen eigenen Bereich geben würde, so eine art Gildenhalle, Gildenplatz oder so was, wo sie dann auch ihre Rüstungen reparieren könnten, umskillen könnten und so weiter.

ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden.

MfG


----------



## Megamage (14. August 2008)

> Da mit BC und auch mit dem nächsten Addon viele neue zähmbare Wildtiere dazu gekommen sind, sollte dem Jäger ein oder zwei zusätzliche Stallplätze zur Verfügung gestellt werden.



Sagte einer und es kommt kannst dir neue Stallplätze KAUFEN für 50g jedenfalls in der Beta


----------



## Martok (14. August 2008)

Tommson schrieb:


> Nicht so viele komsiche Sachen wie Raketen Flugmounts reinbauen und so...



genau
also hubschrauber und motorräder finde ich auch total übertrieben.


----------



## djmayman (14. August 2008)

nix


----------



## Buddhica (14. August 2008)

Balancing !! Balancing !!  Balancing !! (aber naja nach 3 jahren wow ist es noch immer so) . Es minderjährige verbieten wow zu spielen oder ein eignungstest machen lassen (sorry es gibt einfach zuviele bekloppte leute die wow zocken) Joa das mit den todesritter und rassen,finde ich ne gute punkt was schon mal gesagt wurde,finde es schade(bekloppt) das man mit jede rasse ein todesritter spieln kann,hat für mich einiges am storry kaput gemacht. (BTW der Todes ritter war eigentlisch nur für die pala´s gedacht) Wenn wir schon bei "rassen" sind ; allainz / horde, ich fände es schön wenn beide rassen mer gebalanct wurde! sprich (so wie das jetzt ist): alainz (PvE rassenfertigkeiten) horde (PvP rassenfertigkeiten).wehre doch schon wenn beide rassen PvP und PvE rassenfertigkeiten hätten,oder? NEIN keine angst ik heule hier nicht rum "WEIL" ich beide zocke.Hmm was den noch,ahja das mit den runen system beim todes ritter,finde es schade das man nun doch nicht selbst aus suchen kannst viele runen man von jede sorte hat,sprich ; 3 unholy / 3 blut oder als tank nur frost.Ich hätte gerne wieder das alte ehre system,wo jeder seine chance hat auf gute PvP equip(nein hat man nicht) nicht jeder hat die vergnügen ne arena team zu haben mit dem man ne 2k wertung hat = wertung system fürn arsch(meine meinung) Ich alte hase (rang 11 ) fand es gerechter mit dem alte system,wer gute pvp equip will darf dafür arbeiten. und nicht so wie jetzt s3 / s4  +2k wertung(es geht nun mal nicht das jeder ne "gute" arena team hat,und was mit die andre leute,die haben halt pech? o0 )(wir zahlen alle das gleiche geld um wow zu zocken) und s2 = kaufen für punkte = jede gimp mit epic PvP rüstung.
Das die preise im AH nicht so bekloppt wehre wie die jetzt sind (20 wollstoff = 10 gold ) ist nur ne beispiel,ihr wisst schon was ich meine. Ach ich könnte hier stunden weiter schreiben aber.... Was mir glaube ich am wichtigste währe : Das wir mit unse mit spieler (ist gott sei dank nicht auf jede server so) "normal" mit ein umgeht,was ich manchmal im irgent ein channel lese (meistens handels channel) da denke ich mir O M F G ^^ mal ne kleine beispiel :  GNOMANAL / ANAL / NIGGER / HÖRENSOHN usw. Solche leute gleich acc. löschen. So genug rum geheult ; ) Bis denne und viel spaß noch mit WoW    ^^  achso ja  P.S  sorry wegen meine schreibfehlern. ik ben nu mal geen deutscher.


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (14. August 2008)

Buddhica schrieb:


> Balancing !! Balancing !!  Balancing !! (aber naja nach 3 jahren wow ist es noch immer so) . Es minderjährige verbieten wow zu spielen oder ein eignungstest machen lassen (sorry es gibt einfach zuviele bekloppte leute die wow zocken) Joa das mit den todesritter und rassen,finde ich ne gute punkt was schon mal gesagt wurde,finde es schade(bekloppt) das man mit jede rasse ein todesritter spieln kann,hat für mich einiges am storry kaput gemacht. (BTW der Todes ritter war eigentlisch nur für die pala´s gedacht) Wenn wir schon bei "rassen" sind ; allainz / horde, ich fände es schön wenn beide rassen mer gebalanct wurde! sprich (so wie das jetzt ist): alainz (PvE rassenfertigkeiten) horde (PvP rassenfertigkeiten).wehre doch schon wenn beide rassen PvP und PvE rassenfertigkeiten hätten,oder? NEIN keine angst ik heule hier nicht rum "WEIL" ich beide zocke.Hmm was den noch,ahja das mit den runen system beim todes ritter,finde es schade das man nun doch nicht selbst aus suchen kannst viele runen man von jede sorte hat,sprich ; 3 unholy / 3 blut oder als tank nur frost.Ich hätte gerne wieder das alte ehre system,wo jeder seine chance hat auf gute PvP equip(nein hat man nicht) nicht jeder hat die vergnügen ne arena team zu haben mit dem man ne 2k wertung hat = wertung system fürn arsch(meine meinung) Ich alte hase (rang 11 ) fand es gerechter mit dem alte system,wer gute pvp equip will darf dafür arbeiten. und nicht so wie jetzt s3 / s4  +2k wertung(es geht nun mal nicht das jeder ne "gute" arena team hat,und was mit die andre leute,die haben halt pech? o0 )(wir zahlen alle das gleiche geld um wow zu zocken) und s2 = kaufen für punkte = jede gimp mit epic PvP rüstung.Das die preise im AH nicht so bekloppt wehre wie die jetzt sind (20 wollstoff = 10 gold ) ist nur ne beispiel,ihr wisst schon was ich meine. Ach ich könnte hier stunden weiter schreiben aber.... Was mir glaube ich am wichtigste währe : Das wir mit unse mit spieler (ist gott sei dank nicht auf jede server so) "normal" mit ein umgeht,was ich manchmal im irgent ein channel lese (meistens handels channel) da denke ich mir O M F G ^^ mal ne kleine beispiel :  GNOMANAL / ANAL / NIGGER / HÖRENSOHN usw. Solche leute gleich acc. löschen. So genug rum geheult ; ) Bis denne und viel spaß noch mit WoW    ^^  achso ja  P.S  sorry wegen meine schreibfehlern. ik ben nu mal geen deuscher.



Punkt, Komma und Absätze in WoW Foren einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal spaß beiseite, bin derzeit, bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, zufrieden mit WoW.


----------



## dobro (14. August 2008)

- Abwechslungsreichere Bg´s (Kommt ja was mit WotlK mal sehn)
- Abhärtung entfernen
- PvP Crap in Instanzen nicht anlegbar machen
- Ein Loot System wovon jeder in der Gruppe/Raid was von hat oder wenigstens das etwas droppt das wenigstens einer brauchen kann...


----------



## para.n0id (14. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich den Grat zwischen Casual-Gamer und Raider verringern. Ich finde immernoch das man zum Raiden (zu)viel Zeit braucht. Besonders die Heroic Instanzen gefallen mir nicht. Als Tank/Heiler kann man einige aus BC garnicht erst gehen ohne das eine oder andere Epic das man sich gecraftet hat oder durch Raids erworben hat. Ich finde das ein vernünftiges blaues Equip ausreichend sein sollte. Für alle.



Sag mal gehts noch? Blizzard hat WoW schon jetzt fast zu World of Casualcraft gemacht,die Casual/Marken Items sind fast genausogut wie die hart erarbeiteten Raid Items, harte Arbeit soll auch entsprechend belohnt werden.

Die Richtung in die Blizzard atm geht gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht und da wird mir jeder der selber High-End raidet durchaus zustimmen, wenn es so mit WoW weitergeht wird bald kein Grund mehr sein als große Gilde zu raiden wodurch auch der größte soziale Aspekt des Spieles wegfällt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist jeder der fordert Casualzeugs und Raidzeugs weiter anzugleichen einfach nur faul und will ohne viel arbeit viel sehen, von nichts kommt nichts, ab und an sollte man mal nachdenken was man so von sich gibt...


----------



## Gott92 (14. August 2008)

ich hab von dem alten pvp system nicht viel mitbekommen und auch mit dem neuen ehresystem bla bla hab ich nicht viel zu tun ... aber ich fänd das alte trotzdem besser weil man nen rang "vorweißen" musste um an equip zu kommen ... jetzt braucht man wertung aber ich sehe genug leute mit s4 zeug und ohne nen arenarang ... bissle doof find ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaubaschbube X (14. August 2008)

- Housing

- Gildenhäuser

- PvP Rangsystem und Ehre PvP Items auf dem Niveau des aktuell besten Arena Sets

- geringer Ehreabzug bei verlorenem BG oder beim Dessertieren

- gegnerische Spieler droppen im open PvP Silber in der Höhe ihres Levels, der ihrem Vermögen abgezogen wird

- Das Töten diverser NPCs der gegnerischen Fraktion bringt geringfügige Mengen an Ehre, wenn diese auf äquivalentem Levelniveau sind

- Mehr Quests, bei denen man NPCs töten muss, die irgendeine Funktion für die Gegnerische Fraktion haben und PvP aktiv sind (Händler, Questgeber o.ä.)

- Eine Gnomenhauptstadt

- Eine Trollhauptstadt

- Gnomenheiler

- Gnomenjäger

- Menschenjäger

- Untotenjäger

- Trollhexer

- Mehr high- end Schusswaffen

- Fliegen in der alten Welt

- Strengere Vorschriften auf RP Servern


----------



## TobbzAn (14. August 2008)

bin soweit eigendlich recht zufrieden .... (bin aber auch erst seit kurzem dabei(lvl 20 Human Mage))


----------



## Ghost305 (14. August 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung von Arena.
> T6 ist für DDs noch immer die Freikarte für hohes Rating.
> 
> Und du kannst dir garnet vorstellen wie bitter es ist zu sehen, wie manche movement-krüppel wegen equip gewinnen.
> ...




Hab ich von Arena geredet?S2 wurde letztlich für Ehre freigegeben fals du es schon mitbekommen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das die die Arena Equips freigegeben haben war sowieso einer ihrer größten Fehler wenn sie das nicht getan hätten wärs ja ok das einer der sich in der Arena was erarbeitet hat auch gegen einen T6er ankommt warum auch nicht?Es geht vorallem darum das jetzt jeder mit scheiß S2 ne Chanche hat durch nen bischen AV afk stehen.
Was das im PVE leute mitziehen....damals bei den 40er raids konntest du vielleicht sagen wir 5 mann hinterherziehen die konnten da afk stehen...aber da ist heute zu den 25er zeiten schon lange nicht mehr groß leute mitziehen ist nicht erst recht nicht im Endcontent wie früher.


----------



## Bellthane (14. August 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber es gibt viele gute Ideen. Erstmal an alle Whiner, dass Classic-Wow besser war. Nein war es nicht. Wenn es BC nicht gegeben hätte, dann hätte Blizzard Naxxramas schon zu Tode generft, damit jeder Gimp die Items abgreifen kann. Ich verstehe zwar, dass es manchen nicht passt, dass man zu leicht an Epixx kommt, dass stört mich persönlich auch, aber ihr seid ja selbst daran Schuld, dass Blizzard es so einfach machen muss, da man ja, wenn man Rar equipt ist, nicht mal mehr nach Karazhan mitgenommen wird.

So nun zu meinen Vorschlägen:
Mehr Atmosphäre, einfach NPCs die einer täglichen Beschäftigung nachgehen und nicht immer nur das gleiche machen.
Bessere Grafik. Ja das wird von vielen als miese Forderung gesehen, aber ich habe selbst einen Laptop der über 3 Jahre alt ist und selbst dort läuft Wow mit allen Details. Einfach nur verbessern. Nicht gleich die komplette Grafik über Bord werfen, sondern einfach mehr Details hinzufügen. Wird ja jetzt teilweise mit Wotlk gemacht.
Die Pre-Quests wieder einführen. Ja ich bin dafür. Kann zwar selbst den BT noch nicht betreten, aber wenn ich mir anschaue das Leute mit S1 - S2 Mischung SSC und TK gehen wollen, muss ich einfach nur lachen. Die sollen mal brav die Prequest machen, man findet eh genug Gruppen dafür. Es ist selbst als Casual zu erreichen, da ich es auch geschafft habe, obwohl ich nur 2- 3 Stunden am Tag spiele.
Istanzen. Man sollte bestimmte Mobs in den Inis nicht umlaufen können. So wie in Sklaven zb wo man beinahe die ganze Ini stehen lässt.

Eines muss ich noch sagen @Gias: Mitnichten. Jetzt ist es noch viel schwerer jemanden einfach so durch Inis zu ziehen. Da manche Bosse schon die volle Konzentration von 25 Leuten benötigen, da man des öfteren die Position wechseln muss und auf verschiedene Dinge aufpassen muss.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (14. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> den leuten die meinen man sollte es erst ab 16 freigeben geht es nicht darum daß 10 jährige davon vielleicht schlecht träumen sondern denen geht es darum daß sie meinen leute unter 16 könnten nicht spielen und würden das niveau in WoW kaputt machen.



WoW hat Niveau?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkerO (14. August 2008)

Was ich ändern würde? Ganz klar:
1. das alte PvP - System (aber mit sofort ehre^^)
2. das was ich mir schon ewig wünsche: Die Möglichkeit vom Fluggreif (nicht das fm) abspringen zu können^^


----------



## LordMochi (14. August 2008)

Flamed mich ich bin 16 das ist mein 100er Beitrag ich hab nen Knall und will echt nix mehr hören ab welchem Alter man WoW ohne zu flamen zocken kann.
Was ich anders machen würde: Ein gebiet machen wo man wie in Wc3 ne Base baut und dann paar Leute überfällt (Ich glaub das alte AV könnt das gewesen sein was mir vorschwebt^^) Hunter Platte erlauben damit mir entlich klar wird warum man mir im Tempel ne Platte weggewürfelt hat (Bin Pala)
Rnd Dungeons wo man nicht geflamed wird weil man sich nicht auskennt. PvP und PvE besser trennen. Lichking gleich rausbringen. normale instanzen wieder sinnvoll machen.
Das WAR in World of WARcraft etwas wichtiger machen weil manchmal komm ich mir in Ogrimar vor wie in der Schule in mathe wo sich alle gegenseitig fertig machen und nicht wie in einer Kriegsfestung. Die Anführer der Horde und Allianz feldzüge auf andere Käffer starten lassen so alle 2 wochen mal wo es dann zur massenschlacht kommt


----------



## Lisutari (14. August 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Flamed mich ich bin 16 das ist mein 100er Beitrag ich hab nen Knall und will echt nix mehr hören ab welchem Alter man WoW ohne zu flamen zocken kann.
> Was ich anders machen würde: Ein gebiet machen wo man wie in Wc3 ne Base baut und dann paar Leute überfällt (Ich glaub das alte AV könnt das gewesen sein was mir vorschwebt^^) Hunter Platte erlauben damit mir entlich klar wird warum man mir im Tempel ne Platte weggewürfelt hat (Bin Pala)
> Rnd Dungeons wo man nicht geflamed wird weil man sich nicht auskennt. PvP und PvE besser trennen. Lichking gleich rausbringen. normale instanzen wieder sinnvoll machen.
> Das WAR in World of WARcraft etwas wichtiger machen weil manchmal komm ich mir in Ogrimar vor wie in der Schule in mathe wo sich alle gegenseitig fertig machen und nicht wie in einer Kriegsfestung. Die Anführer der Horde und Allianz feldzüge auf andere Käffer starten lassen so alle 2 wochen mal wo es dann zur massenschlacht kommt


10 Millionen Leute die alle ihr eigenes Gebiet haben und ne Base bauen? Ich weis nicht...
Rnd Dungeons wo man nicht geflamed wird? wenn man nichts falsch macht wird man im normalfall nicht geflamed, oder willst du es so machen das ein Gm da sitzt und jeden Post ließt? Ich verstehe nicht wie du dir das vorstellst.
PvP und PvE sind sehr gut getrent, da PvP Ausrüstung in Raids sinnlos ist.
Das WAR in WoW wichtiger machen? Meinst du das Spiel? Ich versteh es nicht ganz...
Orgrimmar ist keine Kriegsfestung das nun wirklich nicht. 
Beim letzten Satz kerhärtet sich in mir der Gedanke das du lieber Warhammer Online spielen würdest.


----------



## LordMochi (14. August 2008)

Keine Million schon mal WC3 gezockt dann wisst ihr was ich mein ich mein das die Fraktionen je ein Lager bekommen und sich dann beharken.

PS: Ich mag WoW lieber als Warhammer Online wobei ich Warhammer als Tabletop anfangen werde und dass ichs großgeschrieben hab diente zur Verdeutlichung das es in WoW doch mehr um Krieg und nicht um Blümchenplücken geht


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (14. August 2008)

Ganz klar:einen Supermarkt,den man überfallen kann, vermiss ich schon lange in WOW.....xD sollte ich mal blizzard schicken, diese coole idee


----------



## Lisutari (14. August 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Keine Million schon mal WC3 gezockt dann wisst ihr was ich mein ich mein das die Fraktionen je ein Lager bekommen und sich dann beharken.



Pvp Server kann ich dir dann sehr ans Herz legen, sobald du aus Shat raus bist gehen die Kämpfe schon los


----------



## Nuscha (14. August 2008)

Insgesamt ist WoW gelungen, das kann man nicht anders sagen. Ich spiel das spiel seit der beta und hab darin fast alles gesehen. 

Es gibt aber einen zentralen Punkt der mich immens stöhrt. Wie kann es sein das man dieses Spiel nur 
dann erfolgreich durchspielen kann wenn man übermässig viel Zeit im Spiel verbringt und zufählig 
im rechten moment am richtigen Fleck ist um soziale Kontakte zu knüpfen an Gilden die denn High end 
content bereissen. Faktisch jeder Boss ist erlehrnbar, mit der richtigen motivation und disziplin auch legbar. 
Dies hängt aber nicht von spielfähigkeiten ab. Denn die fand ich auch oft in kleinen Gilden. Nur blieben die 
grundwerten treu die man da oben allzuoft vergiesst. Der Hauptpunkt warum ich dieses spiel nun an denn 
Nagel gehangen hab. 

In einem mmorph findet man sich zusammen um gemeinsam spass zu haben. In wow braucht Gilde xxl 
Klasse y, lässt diesen eine bewerbung schreiben ( Spiel als Jobersatz?) und macht so einen auf hmm 
professionell. Funktioniert es nicht wirds dann auch schon mal schnell assi weil man will ja weiterkommen. 
So wird spiel zu rl und die art des miteinander umgehens kommt frisch aus der letzten Mülltonne. 

Dies aber kommt meiner Meinung nach durch ein zu hoch angesetzten High end content. Der verhindert das 80 % aller Spieler die das Spiel ja bezahlt haben diesen je sehen konnten. Dies ist eine Art Betrug. 
Er zwingt die Spieler in Millitärisch aufgebaute, absolut spass reduzierte Verhaltensweissen die obendrein noch durch typisches Suchtverhalten ergänzt wird. So gibt es typen in diesem Spiel die mit allen mitteln versuchen vorranzukommen. Angefangen durch massives mobing ihrer Mitspieler, bis hin zu offenen rumgeschrei im ts oder anderen Junkieverhalten. 

So manches singel player spiel würde hier abschmieren : weil unspielbar...hier hat man Gilden die massiv gepuscht dann doch vorrankommen und für etwa 20 % wird der High end content über Monate ständig genervt so das dann doch irgentwann einigermassen spielbar wird. 
Bis dahin sind x Gilden gestorben, x unsinnige streits ausgefochten, Spieler auf andere server gewechselt, 
Namen umbenannt. Für mich alles symbtome eines eben NICHT funtkionierenden spiels. Denn wir kommen zusammen um spass zu haben, uns sportlich zu messen, miteinander zu wetteifern, gemeinsam sich zu freuen. 

Genau da aber versagt wow


----------



## Nekramcruun (15. August 2008)

Maternus schrieb:


> - BG raus
> - Arena raus
> - Sprachchat raus
> - Handelssystem überarbeiten
> ...



hab ne tolle idee für dich....BC deinstallieren damit sind mindestens 50% deiner wünsche wirklichkeit.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> hab ne tolle idee für dich....BC deinstallieren damit sind mindestens 50% deiner wünsche wirklichkeit.



naja, das meiste ist Schwachfug, aber dem Vorschlag des Heroic Modus für die alten Instanzen und den Flugmounts in der alten Welt kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. August 2008)

Das Spiel ist ansich erfolgreich genug um nichts an Grundkonzepten zu ändern. Mir persöhnlich gefällt es bei weitem nicht so gut wie damals UO bis zum 1. Addon und DOAC bis zu ToA. Da ist es aber in guter Gesellschaft mit EQ, HDRO und AoC.

Von der Entwicklung des Spiels würde ich natürlich einiges anders machen:
Die alte Welt war noch längst nicht ausgereizt, als BC kam. Ich hätte da noch gute 2-3 Jahre mit lev 60 was eingerichtet. Nunja, wenn ein bestimmtes Anfagnspproblem nicht wäre, hätte Blizzard das wohl auch so gemacht. Die Unterschiede der Itemverzauberungen sind im Start zu groß gewesen, von T0 zu T1, von T1 zu T2 usw. Deshalb gab es keine Entwicklungsluft mehr auf den Kontinenten und sind die, deren Geschichte, Questen und Instanzen Heute so wertlos, wertlos und nochmals wertlos. Das Gleiche bei den Fähigkeiten und Skillbäumen der Charaktere.


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Hexer nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (15. August 2008)

Das einzige Problem was ich in WoW sehe, ist die 3 Klassen Gesellschaft die gebildet wird.

3 Klasse= Lvl1-69 Charaktere
2 Klasse= Lvl70 bis T5
1 Klasse= Lvl70 mit T5+ (Endcontent-Klasse)

Jede Klasse wird, realistisch gesehen, von der anderen ein Stück weit beneidet oder belächelt. 
Ähnlich dem alten Kastensystem in Indien.
Wenn man diese 3 Klassen von einander trennen würde, könnte wahrscheinlich das Konkurenzdenken und das daraus entstehende, diskriminierende und/oder Assoziale Verhalten einiger Spieler eingedämmt werden.
Auch währe es dem Spielefluss förderlich, da Spieler der 3 Klasse nicht durch Spieler der anderen beiden Klassen "gezogen" werden können. Als Endeffekt währe es so also möglich, als Spieler der 3ten Klasse, eher eine Gruppe für Instanzen zu finden.

(Ich bin momentan Spieler der von mir beschriebenen 3. Klasse. Leider bin ich des öfteren darauf angewiesen, mir durch befreundete Spieler der beiden oberen Klasse helfen zu lassen, wenn sich die Frage stellt, eine Gruppe für Instanzen zu finden)

Spieler der 2. Klasse hätten die Möglichkeit sich mit ihrer Gilde in angemessenem und eigenem Tempo dem End-Content zu nähern, ohne sich gedrängt zu fühlen, sich dem Tempo der ersten Klasse anpassen zu messen. 
Den beiden ersten Klassen währe es indes auch innerhalb ihrer Klasse möglich, sich ihrem Erfahrungswert entsprechen auszutauschen. 

Dieser Austausch in der eigenen Klasse könnte ebenfalls schon angesprochenes Diskriminierendes/Assoziales Verhalten durch andere Klassen eindämmen. Da Fragen nur an Spieler der eigenen Klasse gestellt werden. Somit währen Spieler der jeweils anderen Klasse nicht "gestört" durch das womöglich für ihre Klasse wahrnehmbare Noob/Pooser-Verhalten der anderen Klasse.

Ähnliches wie der 2. Klasse ist der ersten Klasse zuzuschreiben. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich auf diese Klasse nicht weiter ein.

Ich habe versucht, alles neutral aus distanzierter Sicht zu schreiben. 
Die einzelnen beschriebenen Klassen sollen nicht Spieler einer Klasse als mehr oder vielleicht weniger wert darstellen.
Was denkt ihr darüber? Sind die verschiedenen Klassen, die momentan Gemischt sind, wirklich aufeinander angewissen?

Über Antworten würde ich mich Freuen... in diesem Sinne: Flame on^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Sp4rkl3z


----------



## Scred (15. August 2008)

das jede klasse heilen kann (in etwa so wie die gabe der naaru fähigkeit der draeinei)
würd den heiler mangel ein wenig entschärfen und magiern und hexern mal ein paar andere möglichkeinten als dmg geben

mehrere minipets gleichzeitig (will meinen wolpertinger und karkalake hiner mir laufen sehn)

titel für x kills von mob x   der titel würde dann einen bonus gegen wildtiere geben wen mob x eins war/ist oder halt das gleiche mit dämonen hummanuiden usw 



PS.:Rechtschreibfehler sind zur unterhaltung gedacht


----------



## Maternus (16. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> hab ne tolle idee für dich....BC deinstallieren damit sind mindestens 50% deiner wünsche wirklichkeit.



Hätte da auch eine tolle Idee für Dich. Wenn Du nichts zu sagen hast, halt die Finger still..

- BG, Arena, Abhärtungswertung, Sprachchat, Hordepaladin und Allianzschamanen sind durchweg nachträgliche Gameplayänderungen
Wer PvP will, es gibt eigene Server dafür. Wer Arena will, auch dafür gibt es mitlerweile eigene Server. Damit würden sämtliche Diskussionen zum Thema PvPequip im Raid etc wegfallen. Und was daran so schlimm war sich eben für eine Fraktion zu entscheiden um Pala oder Schami spielen zu müssen, ist mir früher schon komplett entgangen.

- Sprachchat ist eine der unsinnigsten Einrichtungen in WoW. Nicht nur das die Implementierung selbst stümperhaft ist (Stichworte: Veraltete Version vor deren Benutzung selbst der Hersteller warnt, Inkompatibilität zu Chipsätzen und Logitechprodukten), sondern dessen Benutzungshäufigkeit geht auch noch gegen Null. In Zeiten von Massenweisen Gratis-TS Servern schlicht unnötig.

- Das Handelsystem wird mit Wrath bereits überarbeitet. Scheint also nicht so weit aus der Luft gegriffen zu sein. Und warum graue Items handelbar sein müssen, dafür kann mir ja mal jemand einen vernünftigen Grund liefern. Mitlerweile werden ja sogar schon Elementarfragmente im Stack von Bots im /2 angeboten.

- Ein System zur Botmeldung, ähnlich der "Spam melden" Funktion dürfte auch nicht schwer umzusetzen sein. Es würde aber den Aufwand darum erheblich verringern. Eingeschränktere Rechte für Gastaccounts gehen in die gleiche Richtung, aus diesen gehen 99% der Spambots hervor.

- Zum Verlies muss man wohl nicht viel sagen. Es ist schlicht die vernachlässigte (und damit uninteressanteste) Instanz in WoW mit viel Potential.

- Heroicmodus für alte Instanzen
und
- Flugmount in alter Welt verfügbar machen
sprechen für sich selbst.


----------



## Altrur123 (16. August 2008)

Ich würde die Monatlichen Kosten abschaffen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LegendaryDood (26. September 2008)

die wenigen sachen die ich ändern würde sind

- fliegen auch in der alten welt (können die viecher der flugreitermeister ja auch)
- einen vierten talentbaum für jede klasse
- die möglichkeit,die farbe von kleidung zu ändern
- tägliche quests für jeden levelbereich
- hexer sollten ihren pets selber namen geben können
- einen etwas erweiterten charakter-editor

ansonsten bin ich mit dem spiel sehr zufrieden =)

edit: die möglichkeit, im AH nach charakteren suchen, was es leuten, die leuten viel geld mit ihrem beruf machen oder machen wollen, einfacher macht ihre waren anzubieten


----------



## stelzze (26. September 2008)

Vieleicht einen beruf der seefarher heißt einbauen mit dem man dann schiffe bauen kann und sich seeschlachten liefern könnte also ich meine das wäre ja mal ganz nett oder?


----------



## Delwod (26. September 2008)

ich würde soviel ändern das kann ich garnicht alles hier erfähnen zb Häuser für spieler/gilden


----------



## Focht (26. September 2008)

nurn paar ding. story in den fordergrund rücken, alle inzen als heroic, flugmount auch in azeroth,
und das von sp4rkl3z beschriebene klassensystem verändern


----------



## Biggus (26. September 2008)

housing einführen und Gnome größer machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LegendaryDood (26. September 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Vieleicht einen beruf der seefarher heißt einbauen mit dem man dann schiffe bauen kann und sich seeschlachten liefern könnte also ich meine das wäre ja mal ganz nett oder?




is ne ziemlich gute idee find ich.ich hätte da großen spaß dran =)


----------



## Darkfire936 (26. September 2008)

Blutelfen und Untote raus aus der Horde am besten sollten sie ne eigene Fraktion kriegen.Allianz würde ich die Draenei rausnehmen.SOnt würd ich WoW mehr an die Geschichte anlehnen und auch noch ein bisschen am PvP verbessern(open PvP)


----------



## Larmina (26. September 2008)

Altes Ehrensystem....


----------



## Darkfire936 (26. September 2008)

Am besten wär wieder richtige Horden/Allianzrüstungen.Nicht so dreck wie S1/2/3/4.Am besten so wie die PvP Rüstung für Level 60


----------



## Georan (26. September 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessiern was ihr an wow verändern/verbessern würdet wenn ihr die chance hättet oder oder ob euch dinge eingefallen sind die in wow vllt cool wärn.
> 
> 
> mfg weddingcrusher (is mein letzter tread für heute)



Ich würde die ganze mimimi-Community aka WOW STINKT MIMIMI abschaffen weil mir das übelst aufn Sack geht, blizzard weis was die machen, sonst würden keine 9 milionen leute das Spiel spielen.


----------



## Garafdîr (26. September 2008)

Das Reittier sollte man auch mit in den kämpfen einbeziehen wie die aus der Scherbenwelt


----------



## Bobby Ross (26. September 2008)

mh was ich verbessern würde ? ein meiner Meinung wichtiges Thema wird auch noch grade diskutiert : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64494 - lest es euch mal durch - spiegelt gerade die recht hilflose und ignorante weise von Blizzard da ...


----------



## Nethrok (26. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich:
ich würd diese ganzen WoW Kritiker , die den ganzen Tag bloß rumheulen wie schlecht das spiel is auf einen einzigen server verbannen.Hey warum spielt ihr das spiel überhaupt wenn ihr es scheiße findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am spiel selbst:
von der Story her n bisschen mehr anerkennung der von dem Spieler vollbrachten Heldentaten. Schließlich gehört man nach der BC story zu den Leuten ,die Archimonde, Illidan und Kiljeaden umgehauen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontcallitSchnitzel (26. September 2008)

würd dringend die qs aus der alten welt (1-60) ändern weil : mir war letztens langweilig da dacht ich ach komm fang ich mir mal ein Hexer an ^^ bis lv 7 gings ab da waren nur noch öde qs


----------



## Animos93 (26. September 2008)

Es sollte mehr Innis geben 
Die Klassenbalance sollte besser sein
Flugmount sollte billiger sein
Man sollte nur von 1 Person angegriffen werden und net von 10 Schurken auf der Insel wenn man 50% Hp hat und gerade reggt^^
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
Trotzdem is WoW das geilste Spiel! 
Achja 4 THE HORDE!!!


----------



## SuperAlex (26. September 2008)

InFlamesWeTrust schrieb:


> untote als eigene fraktion für den lichking? dir is klar dass die ud's die man spielen kann sich eben vom lichking abgewandt haben und die "verlassenen" heißen? passt bei der horde besser und soll auch da bleiben^^


 öhm, aber die fallen der Horde dann auch in den Rücken...verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber die wollen sich ja an den Lebenden und an dem Lichkönig rächen, also als eigen Fraktion nicht schlecht, wo man doch (wie es mir scheint) Horde und Allianz zu einer Fraktion machen will.

ACHJA!!Was würdet ihr an WoW anders mächen?: 
Also ich würde Pala zu ner Heldenklasse machen, weil nun ja, Pala is als dd scheise³ und als Heldenklasse könnte man zwar nur einen machen, aber Blizz wrde sich warscheinlich mehr drum kümmern.
Und wenn man sich bei einem beruf spezialisirt hat zB:"Gnomingi" sollte man es wie bei den Talenten "umskilln" können, das sollte dann natürlich auch Geld kosten und man muss alle "Baupläne""Vorlagen""Muster" usw neu lernen(die skillpunkte bleiben natürlich gleich hoch, man verliert ja auch nicht Talentpunkte beim Umskilln^^[wäre extrem scheise]).


----------



## Ghrodan (26. September 2008)

Ich fänd es toll, wenn die Rolle von Instanzbossen auch von Spielern übernommen werden könnte, so dass ein Hordespieler die Bosse übernimmt wenn Allies in die Instanz gehen und andersrum. Man hätte natürlich die Fähigkeiten die der Boss auch so hat. 
Damit da ein gewisser Anreiz da ist gibt es auch entsprechende Marken wenn man es schafft jemanden aus der Gruppe die den Boss angreift zu killen, bzw. noch mehr Marken wenn man einen gesamten Wipe verursacht - für die Marken kann man sich halt bestimmtes Equip kaufen.
Natürlich gefällt das verständlicherweise vielen PvE-Spielern nicht, deshalb schlage ich vor, dass man am Anfang auswählen kann ob man in eine PvE-Instanz, also die bisher übliche Variante, will, da gibt es dann normale Belohnungen oder aber ob man in eine PvPvE-Instanz möchte(PvE-Trashmobs und PvP-Bosse), dort gibt es dann entsprechend auch andere Belohnungen mit anderen Stats.

Würde gerne eure Meinung zu diesem Vorschlag hören.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Immondys (26. September 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wenn sie keine Zeit haben, dann haben sie eben KEIN Epic flugmount und raiden NICHT mh/bt/sunwell.
> 
> Ist das so schwer zu kapieren?
> 
> ...



Deshalb Spiel ich jetzt WAR. Und die weiblichen Chars haben da mehr Brust.


----------



## Mirdoìl (26. September 2008)

Ganz oben steht:
Mottoradmount sein lassen... schlechte idee


----------



## KArzzor (26. September 2008)

Ich fände es klasse wen man z.b illidan besiegt eine echte filsequenz kommt nicht nur so ein gerede, oder als man Keal'thas (oder so) in seiner schwachen form besiegt ein filmchen kommt, damit es epischer wirkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg karzzor


----------



## DarkZaphikel (27. September 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> nope xD ich hass privat server ... ich hab letztens aus langeweille gegoogelt und da stand dass man für bt ne pre q braucht ... von daher auch der entry ... aber da ich mir jetzt nichmehr sicher bin, braucht man keine dafür oder wie ? weil wenn nein dann nehm ich des mit bt wieder zurück und belass es bei onyxia xD



und Onixia kannst du auch streichen weil mit dem Patch bzw WOTLK wirds auch verschwinden (also die pre)


----------



## phamo (27. September 2008)

-Spiel ab 16 freigeben
-keine zu modernen Sachen (Mopeds etc.)


find das macht Blizz ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (27. September 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Viel zu viel, um es hier zu erwähnen...
> Bzw. muss zur Arbeit^^


puh und ich muss am montag zur schule

spaß beiseite^^

blizzard macht seine sache ganz gut außer diesen klassen balacing-das nervt langsam.
mich nervt auch das man sooooooooooooo lange farmen muss und nochmal sooooooooooooooooooooooo lange zu farmen um es zu haben


----------



## Mahii (27. September 2008)

Ich würde einen dienst erstellen der wie die namensänderung nur einmal verwendbar ist, und zwar sein volk zu tauschen 

will nen zwerg hunter und keinen n811 mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (27. September 2008)

Mahii schrieb:


> Ich würde einen dienst erstellen der wie die namensänderung nur einmal verwendbar ist, und zwar sein volk zu tauschen
> 
> will nen zwerg hunter und keinen n811 mehr
> 
> ...


ah sowas wie ne ganz körper operation^^
sry irgendow muss auch realität drinn sein^^


----------



## Huntêr1982 (27. September 2008)

Stormspeaker423 schrieb:


> Ganz klar:einen Supermarkt,den man überfallen kann, vermiss ich schon lange in WOW.....xD sollte ich mal blizzard schicken, diese coole idee



Wird zwar nicht passieren aber die idee ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (27. September 2008)

Mahii schrieb:


> Ich würde einen dienst erstellen der wie die namensänderung nur einmal verwendbar ist, und zwar sein volk zu tauschen
> 
> will nen zwerg hunter und keinen n811 mehr
> 
> ...



damit es noch mehr von diesen hässlichen zwergen gibt?? 

ihh danke..

ist genauso wie mit den orcs, die sehen auch aus als hätten sie häufiger mal nen lkw gebremst so richtig hässlich


----------



## Gattay (27. September 2008)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> nope xD ich hass privat server ... ich hab letztens aus langeweille gegoogelt und da stand dass man für bt ne pre q braucht ... von daher auch der entry ... aber da ich mir jetzt nichmehr sicher bin, braucht man keine dafür oder wie ? weil wenn nein dann nehm ich des mit bt wieder zurück und belass es bei onyxia xD




Es gab da mal ne Pre, die wurde aber LEIDER abgeschafft. Wäre dafür, die wieder einzuführen. Jetzt siehste immer mehr grün/blaue die BT zum Trash farmen gehen. ich krieg dabei echt langsam ne Krise. Andere mussten hart arbeiten, um da rein zu dürfen.

Nein, ich haben nix gegen casuals


----------



## Ronas (27. September 2008)

kotze


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Am besten wär wieder richtige Horden/Allianzrüstungen.Nicht so dreck wie S1/2/3/4.Am besten so wie die PvP Rüstung für Level 60



Das wäre toll, wenn Allianz und Horde unterschiedliche Rüstungssets hätten -- zumindest von der Optik her... nette Idee und erhöht die Identifikation mit der Fraktion ,,,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

